# Black Cat Performance meets the 462c



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Finally got me paws on a new 462c !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice video showing the STIHL 2-mix in operation


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

I should be getting some sugar-maple logs this afternoon ! I’m going to use a 20” bar using off the roll STIHL RS sqr/rnd chain (3/8 .050) ... STIHL winter bar oil and STIHL motomix


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 29, 2019)

This the highly anticipated build thread? Your alter ego's will be along shortly.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> This the highly anticipated build thread? Your alter ego's will be along shortly.


That’s great news ! I hope they bring the coffee and donuts !


----------



## Bullets (Jan 29, 2019)

Awesome lots of pictures I hope. I sure like my 462


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 29, 2019)

This is going to be amazing.





Or a huge let down...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Bullets said:


> Awesome lots of pictures I hope. I sure like my 462


I’m not really into “Saw ****” glamour shots but I’ll be sure to sneak some pics in where I feel they are appropriate


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m not really into “Saw ****” glamour shots but I’ll be sure to sneak some pics in where I feel they are appropriate


And the excuses begin. Let me translate: He's just going to take a series of YouTube vids with no details of actual work performed. Expect terms like "insano", "zipped", and "double barrel". There will be lots of threats and name calling of the doubters.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Me likey this set-up ! Looks like she’ll flow much better than her smaller siblings


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

The battle plan is to make some cuts 1)stock , 2) muffler modded ,3) flow-enhanced ,4) all of the above + Tuned intake with KN filter .....


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> The battle plan is to make some cuts 1)stock , 2) muffler modded ,3) flow-enhanced ,4) all of the above + Tuned intake with KN filter .....


Hey Frank I mean Gaayree what type of chain you going to be strapping on it 18"?
Also is your butt buddies @Slick50 and @del going to be there to help you lube your cylinder or crank prior to flow enhancements?Or is this done after flow enhancements are performed?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hopefully it doesn’t run like this pos after your done with the flow enhancement. Never heard a shittier runnin 660 in my life. Horrendous throttle response, won’t idle down, yet your a 660 specialist as stated in your description?


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 29, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> Hey Frank I mean Gaayree what type of chain you going to be strapping on it 18"?
> Also is your butt buddies @Slick50 and @del going to be there to help you lube your cylinder or crank prior to flow enhancements?Or is this done after flow enhancements are performed?


Strange how you have become so obsessed with homosexual traits! You coming out Sideburns ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

How many tanks you run thru that bad boy already? 572? And produced 2.5 million face cords? Doesn’t look like mommas house in Hamburger requires that many face cords to heat it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Slick50 said:


> Strange how you have become so obsessed with homosexual traits! You coming out Sideburns ?


What’s up my buddy?!! Where ya been hiding in @Del_ ‘s ass or @MS460WOODCHUCK ’s?


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Jan 29, 2019)

Slick50 said:


> Strange how you have become so obsessed with homosexual traits! You coming out Sideburns ?


Hey @Slick50 knock knock
Why don't you let Frank/Gayree answer the question lube man? What your Azz gets all wet with excitement after I mention your name? The rocket wasn't good enough you need the real thing now?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

I’m curious how you get all the metal shavings out of the carpet after all the porting you do. Never seen carpeting in a workshop before. I guess that’s why you don’t tie your boots, constantly taking em on and off as you travel between the workshop and mommas bedroom. Don’t WANNA BE walking on that carpet barefooted huh?


----------



## shadco (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey

BCP, where is your website, you know with example videos or your work how to's etc.

I've searched for Black Cat Performance but can't seem to find it.

Help a fellow out and provide a link please.

.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 29, 2019)

shadco said:


> Hey
> 
> BCP, where is your website, you know with example videos or your work how to's etc.
> 
> ...


Oh lord, did he really ask for videos!?!???

You've got to be the ONLY member that hasn't seen them at least 12 times.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 29, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Oh lord, did he really ask for videos!?!???
> 
> You've got to be the ONLY member that hasn't seen them at *least 12 times.*


and that was just on one page.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

shadco said:


> Hey
> 
> BCP, where is your website, you know with example videos or your work how to's etc.
> 
> ...


Fabz(space)acres


----------



## fulladirt (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice, glad to see you actually did get one and interested to see how it goes for ya. They are one SWEET lookin saw for sure!
Guys how about layin' off a little and let the man have his thread eh?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

fulladirt said:


> Nice, glad to see you actually did get one and interested to see how it goes for ya. They are one SWEET lookin saw for sure!
> Guys how about layin' off a little and let the man have his thread eh?


Yah , Imho it’s a well-thought out design that is easy to work on ... I’ve got about 2 tanks thru and she cuts nicely ... VERY quick throttle-response , in fact the quickest of any stock STIHL I have run ... seems designed for upper-mid - top end power as opposed to a stock 461 which has more balls in the low-end ... 72.2 vs 76.5 cc ... should have some wood to test in wed


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Imho it’s a well-thought out design that is easy to work on ... I’ve got about 2 tanks thru and she cuts nicely ... VERY quick throttle-response , in fact the quickest of any stock STIHL I have run ... seems designed for upper-mid - top end power as opposed to a stock 461 which has more balls in the low-end ... 72.2 vs 76.5 cc ... should have some wood to test in wed



While I give you a little credit for having the stones to try a build thread, I gotta point out the obvious here Gary. 

In one sentence you say she runs and cuts nicely, then in the next you say you have no wood. Plus do you think anyone believes you cut anything with this saw without your camera rolling?

Where's the beef?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Test logs have arrived courtesy of Larry at Preichel Bros ! Thanks Larry


----------



## fulladirt (Jan 29, 2019)

Sassafras, gonna stink up the new ride man


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 29, 2019)

Mods, can we make this a sticky?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

fulladirt said:


> Nice, glad to see you actually did get one and interested to see how it goes for ya. They are one SWEET lookin saw for sure!
> Guys how about layin' off a little and let the man have his thread eh?


I will oblige and will refrain from any further comments. BBUUUT, if there’s no pictures of flow enhancements, porting tools, cylinder pics after grinding etc, the shitstorm will do a 180 and start dumping again. Think about it Gary.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

flabZ said:


> I will oblige and will refrain from any further comments. BBUUUT, if there’s no pictures of flow enhancements, porting tools, cylinder pics after grinding etc, the shitstorm will do a 180 and start dumping again. Think about it Gary.



Sounds legit

Plus 1 for me, I'll be nice until my bool chit alarm goes off... again


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 29, 2019)

I was curious about when/if timing advance? Seems like the simplest and easiest mod with a good gain from what Brad and Scott demonstrated.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> I was curious about when/if timing advance? Seems like the simplest and easiest mod with a good gain from what Brad and Scott demonstrated.


No timing advance needed imho ... and the stratos will remain intact ... Storm and bitter cold rolling thru WNY so bear with


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No timing advance needed imho ... and the stratos will remain intact ... Storm and bitter cold rolling thru WNY so bear with


I’m biting my tongue on this one! Stay strong frank and good job with the thread!


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

flabZ said:


> I’m biting my tongue on this one! Stay strong frank and good job with the thread!



Those tags are killin me smalls lol


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Aw fuk I can’t resist, sorry frank. It woodnt happen to be this storm wood it?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No timing advance needed imho ... and the stratos will remain intact ... Storm and bitter cold rolling thru WNY so bear with


Test cuts behind shop walls wood be a cool vid! Outta da weather, DO IT! That wood make up for Alot of the bullchit and wood probably pull u outta da sewer! I triple dog dare you!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Those tags are killin me smalls lol


alot of the funny ones are @CHOP...CHOP... i think


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Wtf? Where’s da beef?


----------



## Bullets (Jan 29, 2019)

You might want to reconsider the timeing advance made a big difference in my saw was thinking of getting it ported and after the muffler mod and timing advance I could swear it was ported I'm not a expert but it made a big difference in my standard carb saw 
Good luck with the build


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Test cuts behind shop walls wood be a cool vid! Outta da weather, DO IT! That wood make up for Alot of the bullchit and wood probably pull u outta da sewer! I triple dog dare you!



Shop =mom's basement=gayrees living arrangements

C'mon flabz, nobody pissrevs where they sleep. 



Sorry Gary it's just too dam easy


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bullets said:


> You might want to reconsider the timeing advance made a big difference in my saw was thinking of getting it ported and after the muffler mod and timing advance I could swear it was ported I'm not a expert but it made a big difference in my standard carb saw
> Good luck with the build


This saw does not need to be ported, what you did is all that needs to be done. Porting wood add maybe 10% at the most IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING. not worth it imho unless you do the work yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Shop =mom's basement=gayrees living arrangements
> 
> C'mon flabz, nobody pissrevs where they sleep.
> 
> ...


That’s why it wood be fuggin awesome! I will ban myself and disappear forever if he posts a video of him cuttin cookies in the house! Wood cookies, not toll house. He could aim the chip discharge right into the washing machine, throw in his socks and done! Ready to be washed


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just a small sampling from the first few pages of frank stomping on brads build thread. How’s it feel Gary?



Frank Rizzo said:


> Stratos stock or gutted ?





Frank Rizzo said:


> So I am to assume you have access to / own a Dyno for testing ? Also you have multiple jugs / pistons to test with ? Or just a copy of your 261c builds ?





Frank Rizzo said:


> Haha lmfao !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... now let’s hear from the builder - hopefully thread will be worthwhile to all ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , looks like the op is m.i.a. ???





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , then maybe he should have started the thread ............ Friday ?





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ..... for someone fresh out of retirement most wood think ya might hit the ground running ... is this the case ? Maybe ... I just asked ya a simple question and STIHL ... no concrete answer .... I’ll just let it go ... for now





Frank Rizzo said:


> Not a liberal ; ass ? That’s in the eye of the beholder !View attachment 685852





Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 686116





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ... might be the “Ohio hardwood” but that saws flinging more dust than pigpen from peanuts !





Frank Rizzo said:


> ???





Frank Rizzo said:


> Not only did I watch but I timed the cuts ...View attachment 686257





Frank Rizzo said:


> A ported 461 will spank - o - la the 462c IF the guy knows what he’s doing ... matter of fact an 044/440 will beat up on it too ... woodnt be so quick to be beatin my chest on this Saw





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... I come on here to learn and share observations ... if I wanted to be entertained by clowns I’d turn on the tv and watch jerry-springer !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> Go ahead knock - yourself out !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 686466





Frank Rizzo said:


> My 064 from 1992 begs to differ sir - it’ll spank -0-la a modern 660 no problem ... in fact an older 044 done by a knowledgeable porter “wood” beat up on this 462c something fierce in its present state of tune





Frank Rizzo said:


>






Frank Rizzo said:


> Well ... looks like the actions’ done tapered - off on this thread





Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 686746
> Gary-goo , the LAST word in chainsaw mix oil !





Frank Rizzo said:


> None of the above ... now I’d be checking myself if I were you junior !





Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m trying to view 462c “ Snellerized Style “ thread but apparently the OP is MIA and it looks like the circus is back in town ! Later junior! Lmfao ... goin to check out Crabby Cooters’ thread ... no action here ! View attachment 686779





Frank Rizzo said:


> Hotsaws101 just uploaded some action ! See ya later - hopefully the OP puts his nose to the grindstone and offers up some Saw-**** ... heavens knows we can’t wait forever especially when the saw can be stripped naked in under 10 minutes ... lmfao !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

A few more of a good thread being ruined by yours truly.



Frank Rizzo said:


>






Frank Rizzo said:


>






Frank Rizzo said:


> Apparently Mr Snelling has gone back to constructing the Death Star !





Frank Rizzo said:


> For you ? $1000 .... and that includes a steak dinner with all the fixings!!! And if you act now ... 1 case of ice-cold Schmidt’s beer ... in da can!





Frank Rizzo said:


> My guess is that after being ported by Snelling the earths rotation will be altered in such a manner that the force of gravity will no longer apply ; rendering such measurement redundant





Frank Rizzo said:


> aw shucks ! We all woodnt miss this for the world !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> According to the OP the game is rained - out !!!View attachment 687156





Frank Rizzo said:


> if ya want em to rev ya can’t go coo-coo with da compression imho !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... I don’t have one of each on hand to compare so yes I’m speculating .... ???





Frank Rizzo said:


>






Frank Rizzo said:


> It “wood” be nice to see ... 1) stock , 2) ported , 3) gutted stratos ... only by real-world testing shall we know the truth !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Looks like a blue-bird day !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , lotsa yappin on here about woulda , shoulda , coulda - the only way to know for sure is to test ; test ; test ...... then YOU have the knowledge - besides , a lot of guys on here simply refuse to believe the findings anyway ! Sayonara





Frank Rizzo said:


> Use pipe and sonic wave





Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh yeah ... what a bluebird day ... high skies and almost 60 here ... lovely day for Saw-work





Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s the 64000 question





Frank Rizzo said:


> I agree ... perhaps at high-rpm a bit more fuel is combustible and that’s where Mr Snelling is finding his gains ... but alas what you gain here ya lose there - simple physics 101





Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh what a nice day ! Couldn’t ask for a better day for Saw work / testing !!!!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> ??? Hello hello anybody out there !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Thor ???






Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 687811





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... how bout some video there Thor





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , too long of a “lull” in the action sometimes brings it out ... we are all waiting with great anticipation for the next Snellerized ported 462c video - out





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah whatever ...I have proof of my exploits pal so I can speak and back it up ! Maybe use guys need a x-mas gift ! View attachment 687932





Frank Rizzo said:


> Some-tin bout a carb ???





Frank Rizzo said:


> Attention! Attention! Everyone synchronize your watch ... between 5 and 5:13 today we shall finally see the “piece de la resistance “





Frank Rizzo said:


> Wood be interesting if Brad wood show close-up of spark plug ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> Flow-measurement ... another very simple way is to look at spark plug - perhaps Brad will show pic ..... no ?






Frank Rizzo said:


> . Yah ... I like to see 30-40% increase in cutting speed ... IF you have lots of timber to buck the port-job pays for itself rather quickly and then it’s gravy after that ... plus you have the enjoyment of running a saw that punches FAR above its weight class





Frank Rizzo said:


> Typical sucksvarna !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... YOUR LUNGS dude ! Not mine .. you wanna breathe toxic - air be my guest lmfao





Frank Rizzo said:


> No ... that’s not the point slick ... much sharper minds Agree with me junior ... now gimme 25 Sarge out !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... nobody vyning here junior ... why don’t you try sucking on the exhaust of an idling kx500 for a bit and then report your findings to us !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ! STIHL waiting to see the spark-plug of Snelling’s 462c ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> But, but , but it’s the gutted - wonder mod - how dare you !View attachment 688844





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... fresh fuel out the exhaust port ... good mod to keep engine cool and well-lubricated though lol !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Maybe I can get Hotsaws101 to fart in Snelling’s gas tank ... should be good for a 10% gain minimum !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... well the wheel is round my friend ... it’s your money you buy whatever Saw / porting service you desire - my honest assessment from a guy who knows ...I’d take a tree-monkey or even (gulp) a bird-legs special before a Snellerized Saw ... of course Hotsaws101 wood be the first choice- take it from a knowledgeable individual !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Funny thing is ... where is Snelling and why won’t he show da spark plug from the 462c ? Perhaps he’s working on da Saw idk ... It “wood” be nice for him to show face , after all - it is HIS thread ! Lol





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , u sir are correct ... it appears the OP is MIA hence the sidetrack





Frank Rizzo said:


> Fiber ports ... Xfp or Sfp + ???





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , spanked a lot of CR500 s and Banshees back in the day at the dirt-drags ... that bike made a chit-ton of powa ... IF the guy knew what he was doing ... we now return to our regularly scheduled program ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... I’m not sure that flow - velocity calculation,and cad are “theories “ Mr. Snelling ...I’m very in tune with my equipment and even the most perceptive people can be wrong + or - 10% by the seat of their pants or by shooting from the hip ... what “feels” stronger may in fact be a bias or expectation by the operator that particular moment ... we shall see what TM comes up with using the gutted intake boot soon enough





Frank Rizzo said:


> It sounds/cuts well but that’s definitely “Ohio hardwood” there ! Lol ... like to see in hard maple or better yet red-oak ... maybe check local Craigslist and scoop up free ... I’m using ears as instructed - only critique is that it should be hitting the limiter , cracking high idle immediately ... seems like a split-second more than what it should be especially on THAT Model saw ... maybe we can see spark-plug after you make some cuts ? This will clear up any misconceptions for sure ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> depends on the criteria that you use to define Art





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yep ... just looked at the calendar and I haven’t farted in 3 weeks !


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Bullets said:


> You might want to reconsider the timeing advance made a big difference in my saw was thinking of getting it ported and after the muffler mod and timing advance I could swear it was ported I'm not a expert but it made a big difference in my standard carb saw
> Good luck with the build


Yah , I’m really not looking for more midrange power for this build so I’ll leave the timing right where it is


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I’m really not looking for more midrange power for this build so I’ll leave the timing right where it is


Where’s da beef?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Quick question for ya Gayree, with some of your posts from brads build thread staring you right in da face, can you see what a dik you are? Or are you that fugged up in da head to realize it?


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I’m really not looking for more midrange power for this build so I’ll leave the timing right where it is



What are your thoughts on gutting the stratos or keeping them intact? 

I hear a very well known respected builder has had great success eliminating them. Might be worth a try.

Do you need any help moving around those giant test logs? Or has my invitation been rescinded?

I'm not far away gary just say the word bro.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jan 29, 2019)

"It “wood” be nice to see ... 1) stock , 2) ported , 3) gutted stratos ... "ONLY BY REAL-WORLD TESTING SHALL WE KNOW THE TRUTH !"
Back up one your 100 statements on this guys thread. Remember you gotta make 40% gains on your first try, your not allowed to experiment or go little by little. You claimed you can get 40% gains on your first try in Brads thread. So lets see it, a little precipitation didn't stop us from putting in a 8 hour day and 6 loads of chips/2 log truck loads.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No timing advance needed imho ... and the stratos will remain intact ... *Storm and bitter cold rolling thru WNY so bear with*


*
*
Maybe you shoulda started this thread......after the weather. Sound familiar gayree?


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 29, 2019)

I see that testing of a 70+cc saw is about to commence with the above test “logs”. Or as I call it... 3 pieces of 16” firewood. This is an absolute accurate representation of what is to follow- 

Prepare to hear no numbers... no talk of port timing, area or duration.

Prepare to hear lots of generalized terminologies like “enhanced air flow”. “Customized this and customized that”. 

Amazing that THIS is the guy who was trying to talk smack and **** all over brads build along thread.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I’m really not looking for more midrange power for this build so I’ll leave the timing right where it is


So let me understand correctly, you will be doing a muffler mod and installing the air filter adapter with k&n and calling it a day? That’s the “flow enhancements” Aw what the fuk! This thread sucks!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> I see that testing of a 70+cc saw is about to commence with the above test “logs”. Or as I call it... 3 pieces of 16” firewood. This is an absolute accurate representation of what is to follow-
> 
> Prepare to hear no numbers... no talk of port timing, area or duration.
> 
> ...


You know when your dropping eab ash trees left and right and producing 10 cords of wood a day, sometimes that’s all you have access to. At least it will be filmed on location on mommas property


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> I see that testing of a 70+cc saw is about to commence with the above test “logs”. Or as I call it... 3 pieces of 16” firewood. This is an absolute accurate representation of what is to follow-
> 
> Prepare to hear no numbers... no talk of port timing, area or duration.
> 
> ...


Yah , Here in wny with the snow/cold etc tree-removal is unfortunately not a high - priority and customers will wait until spring unless an emergency occurs ... I have 3 test logs on hand ... making the best of what I have guy ... We will STIHL be able to see any performance gains (or losses) regardless ... Mr. Curtis , if you are here speaking on Bragleys’ behalf and trying to “Pearl Harbor “ THIS CAT all I can say is be prepared to get HIROSHIMA’d !!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Here in wny with the snow/cold etc tree-removal is unfortunately not a high - priority and customers will wait until spring unless an emergency occurs ... I have 3 test logs on hand ... making the best of what I have guy ... We will STIHL be able to see any performance gains (or losses) regardless ... Mr. Curtis , if you are here speaking on Bragleys’ behalf and trying to “Pearl Harbor “ THIS CAT all I can say is be prepared to get HIROSHIMA’d !!


And it begins........ @cuinrearview called it first few posts in


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> "It “wood” be nice to see ... 1) stock , 2) ported , 3) gutted stratos ... "ONLY BY REAL-WORLD TESTING SHALL WE KNOW THE TRUTH !"
> Back up one your 100 statements on this guys thread. Remember you gotta make 40% gains on your first try, your not allowed to experiment or go little by little. You claimed you can get 40% gains on your first try in Brads thread. So lets see it, a little precipitation didn't stop us from putting in a 8 hour day and 6 loads of chips/2 log truck loads.


Yah , and I’d be out “in a little precipitation “ too if I was gettin greased ...


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jan 29, 2019)

flabZ said:


> So let me understand correctly, you will be doing a muffler mod and installing the air filter adapter with k&n and calling it a day? That’s the “flow enhancements” Aw what the fuk! This thread sucks!


This is called a "hot woods port"...
Remember that 660 "Hot woods Port" video, boy what a screamer that thing was... My pro mac 55 would of out cut that thing in that log. 
No cylinder/piston pics, we'll hear the same old story that he doesn't want to show his magic porting skills so nobody can steal them... Wonder what he grinds cylinders with a 7/32 round or a flat bastard file?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , and I’d be out “in a little precipitation “ too if I was gettin greased ...


@Slick50 will be greasing ya tonight, don’t u worry gayree


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> This is called a "hot woods port"...
> Remember that 660 "Hot woods Port" video, boy what a screamer that thing was... My pro mac 55 would of out cut that thing in that log.
> No cylinder/piston pics, we'll hear the same old story that he doesn't want to show his magic porting skills so nobody can steal them... Wonder what he grinds cylinders with a 7/32 round or a flat bastard file?


I find it quite odd that the Stock Saw hasn’t even been put into the test logs yet and already we are hearing whining about jug/slug pics and porting numbers hmm ... Please send some of your stash along with the 57cc pro mac .... I will be happy to “test” your theory lol


----------



## panolo (Jan 29, 2019)

flabZ said:


> I just got informed that Gary is in possession of a hotsaws101 ported 462c, take this info for what it’s worth.



So basically you are saying this guy is a lying sack of sh!t that is going to try and pose the Jack ported saw as his own work? All he is going to add is the red oil drips from his soaked K&N to the build? Should be good for 17%.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> This is called a "hot woods port"...
> Remember that 660 "Hot woods Port" video, boy what a screamer that thing was... My pro mac 55 would of out cut that thing in that log.
> No cylinder/piston pics, we'll hear the same old story that he doesn't want to show his magic porting skills so nobody can steal them... Wonder what he grinds cylinders with a 7/32 round or a flat bastard file?



You got that fat bastard part right sir. 

Looks like it's gayrees turn in the barrel. 

Can you imagine logging with that hot saws dude? You might get 3 sticks on the landing in 8 hours between all the "by the grace uh gawd" and the "howdy boys and girls" and "imma set this little mini toad right off between those 2 stumps gawd willin" bull chit, lol


----------



## DSW (Jan 29, 2019)

I guess I don't understand all the alter egos.

That's a lot of work to be miserable.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)

panolo said:


> So basically you are saying this guy is a lying sack of sh!t that is going to try and pose the Jack ported saw as his own work? All he is going to add is the red oil drips from his soaked K&N to the build? Should be good for 17%.


The 462c was purchased new this past Saturday and is completely stock as of now ... I do not have a Hotsaws101 462c in any way shape or form ... this is complete nonsense


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thought he was going to use red oak? All other wood was a joke. Soft maple makes for big chips.


----------



## huskihl (Jan 29, 2019)

Totally irrelevant video #1


Check


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 29, 2019)

Smoke em if ya got em and enjoy the ride!

I gotta admit the test logs funny stuff! We racing in that? I'll have to sharpen the misery whip cause the Swede saws gonna be out of its class there!


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 29, 2019)

I have it on good authority that when gay ray starts talkin bout his "magic cauldron of performance" he's cookin up some of that trailer park booger shugar using his own "1 pot" method.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 29, 2019)

Frank..would you send me that 462 to port? I will port it and post pics the next day.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Stihl no test video? Wtf? Where’s da beef?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 700578


Another totally irrelevant post............


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

I’ve been informed he is hard at work so let’s give him some time.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 700578


“So I am to assume you have access to / own a Dyno for testing ? Also you have multiple jugs / pistons to test with ? Or just a copy of your 261c builds ?”

I can’t remember who said this statement? I’m assuming you have a dyno to go along with that power curve picture?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... horse-chit it wont !!! Monkey knows more air more torque even though it appears you haven’t the foggiest! In fact , Torque Monster hot-woods 362c at 59cc might just hang with Snailerizers’ gutted wonder 462c with each wearing an 18” bar ! Hard to tell cause he’s always cutting balsa-wood in his videos ... At least C.C is cutting hardwood - red-oak if I’m not mistaken ?





Frank Rizzo said:


> Maybe I do , Maybe I don’t





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , soon to add 660 to the header and when I get the 462c and dip it into the cauldron of performance it’ll be in the headline too !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ! Finally someone who knows WTF they are talking about ! I woodnt waste my time with these “know-it-alls” especially the genius from Ohio who thinks the laws of physics don’t apply to him lol ! It wood take years to re-educate some of these tards , if in fact it were even possible at all !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Was that ported by Snelling?





Frank Rizzo said:


> Nah , that work has One Hung Lo written all over it !





Frank Rizzo said:


> That looks like One Hung Lo’s handiwork to me !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , you cannot “patent” port/work or modifications my friend ... you CAN however make the stock saw cut/perform considerably better than a stocker ! Not saying I’m getting more power using less fuel whatsoever ... just saying some “builders” saws use considerably MORE fuel to get the SAME or LESS performance and the operator is exposed to excessive harmful fumes due to “lazy” or incompetent modding / port work !!! OUT !!!!!!!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> What ??? What’s this you say ??? A picture of Treemonkey holding a Snellerized Saw ? I simply don’t believe it ! Do show sir !!! Huh ? Don’t eat the stuffing ? Wtf





Frank Rizzo said:


> Wtf is this ? F with Frankie’s thread ? Heathens !!!





Frank Rizzo said:


> Jack ain’t tellin nobody nothin ! That’s how he makes a living along with logging work from what I gathered when speaking with him ... He builds some strong work saws - hi-rev with Torque ! Ya can tell by the SOUND !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Thanks for the reply ... I don’t think Jack goes to many gtg’s and isn’t involved in the forums ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , about a year then to Craigslist or EBay and buy another new saw





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah , I call BS ! A properly ported Saw will produce 30,40,50% MORE wood at the end of the day OR do the same amount that much quicker ! Time is $$$ my friend ! 2 men working with ported saws can do the work of 3 with stockers ... now if you are just cutting in the yard maybe not necessary, for steak on table different story !





Frank Rizzo said:


> A ripper 362c !!! Be getting me paws on a 462c shortly ! If I can get the gains on the 462c that I did with the 362c it will be goodnight Irene !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Haha ! You want some special sauce with that Crow ? Caw caw caw





Frank Rizzo said:


> You forgot the most important ingredient ..... chicken gizzards ! Good for 5% gains right there, IF you are at least a Wizard of the First Order





Frank Rizzo said:


> Have to get Saw in my hands first guy! Plan on doing 1) 3 cuts stock .... 2) 3 muffler modded (stock filter) 3) with adapter and K/N filter and finally 4) flow enhanced ..... as far as gains I won’t give any % until I can map the cylinder ....





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... The how’s and why’s will stay behind the shop walls guy ... I will show each phase and gain (or loss) along the way until I’m satisfied with the results !





Frank Rizzo said:


> You are a real smart boy ! Tell me something smart boy ... whatcha gonna do when x+y+z comes down on you !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , all use “nattering nabobs of negativity “ should get a life already ! When Saw is in my hands the testing will begin !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Ya think ? Von Blunder decided to follow me over there and mouth off , then claimed my claims were all “smoke and mirrors “ ...... Even ol bird legs had the smarts to agree that it was possible with a sharp chain ... But then again Von Blunder ain’t the brightest bulb in the stadium not by a long shot - tried to explain to him the concept of a tuned - exhaust but he refused to believe it ; reoccurring theme with him, if it don’t fit his agenda then it’s garbage or impossible to do ! Lmfao ! Like I said .... I’ll let the 462c speak for itself





Frank Rizzo said:


> I never said you were my lackey there junior ! You made a statement and I’m just asking where you got your info from that’s all ! Lotsa sizzle but no steak bro





Frank Rizzo said:


> No dude ... I’ve got your name and number punk and it’s getting spread far and wide ... seems like your big-mouth is writing checks your body just can’t cash .... oh well like I said FlabZ ... ya did it to yourself !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , You would be surprised how much I’ve learned son ... Have the 462cm on the bench right now as we speak - All goes well I should have some red-oak by next week to test the saw





Frank Rizzo said:


> Is it mastermind or el moobs , treemonkey or crabby cooter ? Man I’m so confused - it’ll take me a day to sort out all these aliases ! Lmfao





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Ol bird legs is so slow he couldn’t poor piss out of a boot if the instructions were written on the heel !


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 30, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Another totally irrelevant post............


Hey Rob.. Kinda looks like a chart i saw one time."How green firewood dries under a blue tarp". Worthless as whale $h!t on the bottom of the ocean. Stay warm buddy.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Hey Rob.. Kinda looks like a chart i saw one time."How green firewood dries under a blue tarp". Worthless as whale $h!t on the bottom of the ocean. Stay warm buddy.


Trying. Haven’t cut much wood. Dam fields are so wet.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 30, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying. Haven’t cut much wood. Dam fields are so wet.


should be good and solid by tomorrow morning. hoping to get out this week.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> should be good and solid by tomorrow morning. hoping to get out this week.


Yeah. It’s dropping fast!!!!!
Won’t take long to catch up.

4wd tractor to tow the trees out and a skid steer to clean up the mess.

And have no BCP saws so they all rip and run well!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 700578


That yer before Viagra and after graph?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

Now this is test wood.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

Real wood


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 700416
> Test logs have arrived courtesy of Larry at Preichel Bros ! Thanks Larry


Least ole Larry coulda brought you a trunk instead of those small limbs, also judging by the footprint you wear a size 8 boot. and you know what they say about a guy with small feet.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Least ole Larry coulda brought you a trunk instead of those small limbs, also judging by the footprint you wear a size 8 boot. and you know what they say about a guy with small feet.




Oh snap...


Little hands little feet little meet


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks like the op is mia. Good day for testing. Saws make lotsa powa with cold dense air. More air in more air out, more powa! Physics 101


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

How does one get to be 50 years old, running a big bidness, and still living with their parents?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 30, 2019)

Did I really see 16" sassafras rounds as test wood? I know I'm late to the party but dang that isn't a challenge for a 50cc saw.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Did I really see 16" sassafras rounds as test wood? I know I'm late to the party but dang that isn't a challenge for a 50cc saw.



Haha, wonder how much crank lay ree got in trade for those twigs


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 30, 2019)

Thread is worthless and wont be back to waste anymore time in it for sure. Hoşçakal


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Did I really see 16" sassafras rounds as test wood? I know I'm late to the party but dang that isn't a challenge for a 50cc saw.


Looks more like 12 inch to me, but the wimmin folk know I lie a lot too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 30, 2019)

Suspect those graphs are the vacuum cleaner numbers. Since the saw makes 4.4kw or 5.9bhp out of the box broke in.

Gonna have to dial in those numbers a bit more accurately. Gives the enhancements unrealistic numbers as shown in your graph.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Frank..would you send me that 462 to port? I will port it and post pics the next day.


Go ask Snelling


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Go ask Snelling





Did you ask him if you could copy his idea for your name? Fabianized?

Nice one numnuts


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

10 more pages till we see a test video, where’s da beef?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## cary911 (Jan 30, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Aw fuk I can’t resist, sorry frank. It woodnt happen to be this storm wood it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 700432


*There is a **** Storm coming … I think I can Smell It!*


----------



## cary911 (Jan 30, 2019)

*Frank Rizzo … *


----------



## Bullets (Jan 30, 2019)

With this saw and a 20" bar I think I would try a bigger sprocket


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

cary911 said:


> *Frank Rizzo … *


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Open your fuggin ears jackass


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... where’s da beef ? Let’s see SOMETHING 462c already !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You have NO CLUE buster ... before you point out the splinter in my eye perhaps you should look at the log in yours ! In regards to leaving Brads thread hey no problem-o ... nothin goin here ... But before I leave I issue challenge to Snailerizer - head cut with 462c as soon as mine is ready ... Then we shall see huh ? Or maybe not as both parties must be willing ... I look forward with great anticipation to running the saws : same bar chain in same wood ... I’ll even let him cut first - he will need the advantage of sharper chain !!! $250 each ... $$$ donated to mutually agreed upon charity ... after all we should help those less fortunate


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , where is the rest of the thread ?... we’ve seen some pics and the op cutting balsa - wood ... it was stated another Saw was to be obtained and on this Saw the op wood not “gut” the stratos ... So I ask “where’s the beef ?” Or has the op gone back into “retirement” lmfao !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Vy do you hide from me Snelling ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths



That’s less than 27% ..........you were supposed to get that with a muffler mod


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths





Better call lay-ree. You're almost outta test logs numnuts


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> ..... IF HOTSAWS101 can get the same gains on the 462c that he got on my 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths


 edited for clarification, sum of us are no sharper than bowling balls


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ya said it takes 10 min to tear that saw down, stock test was done an hour ago.........where’s da beef? Let’s see sum slug n jug pics! Timing wheel, grinder, you know sum real beef! Not these tofu hamburgs u been feeding us


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Ya said it takes 10 min to tear that saw down, stock test was done an hour ago.........where’s da beef? Let’s see sum slug n jug pics! Timing wheel, grinder, you know sum real beef!



Have to wait until after visit from parole officer. It is Wednesday right?

I wonder if the reason for the untied boots is the ol' ankle bracelet? Hmmmm.

Numnuts saw works ltd. Now that's a helluva catchy name lol


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths






Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ... might be the “WNY hardwood” but that saws flinging more dust than pigpen from peanuts !


----------



## Hank_612 (Jan 30, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Have to wait until after visit from parole officer. It is Wednesday right?
> 
> I wonder if the reason for the untied boots is the ol' ankle bracelet? Hmmmm.
> 
> Numnuts saw works ltd. Now that's a helluva catchy name lol




Wait.....is that why people wear boots with the laces undone....? I am always learning something new around here.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> Wait.....is that why people wear boots with the laces undone....? I am always learning something new around here.




Winnah winnah chicken dinnah


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 30, 2019)

Where can i get a BCP t-shirt ?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Where can i get a BCP t-shirt ?


Saw one on a homeless guy.......


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jan 30, 2019)

You sure it wasn't a master saw engineer wearing that t-shirt? Might of been rizzo. He knows things saw manufactures don't know. 50% gains first try every time, he's a specialist ya know.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jan 30, 2019)

I get at least 100% gains whenever I see naked women.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths



In reality to get some valid numbers ya Oughta go work that thing for a week. Then get some baselines!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Where can i get a BCP t-shirt ?


None available ... only saw stickers


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> None available ... only saw stickers


well a sticker will get you 40% gains instantly, wonder how much I van get outta this one.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> In reality to get some valid numbers ya Oughta go work that thing for a week. Then get some baselines!


3rd tank fuel on her so things need to “wear-in” a bit more I agree ... I don’t have another 462c lying around but I do have a hot-woods ported 362c ... This will just have to do


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 3rd tank fuel on her so things need to “wear-in” a bit more I agree ... I don’t have another 462c lying around but I do have a* hot-woods *ported 362c ... This will just have to do


Yeah..well I got a hot woods saw too, I know this cause I burn't my finger one time cutting trees in the woods.


----------



## shadco (Jan 30, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I get at least 100% gains whenever I see naked women.



Pics on the way.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 3rd tank fuel on her so things need to “wear-in” a bit more I agree ... I don’t have another 462c lying around but I do have a hot-woods ported 362c ... This will just have to do


Comparing it as ya move along like Brad dids fine. But unless your building a cant cutter that woods useless. I know not everyone can build a cant like Scott but honestly anything that small a pissed off 346 is just as fast. Too bad your half the nation away. I'd bring ya a 36" oak stump to play with.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Comparing it as ya move along like Brad dids fine. But unless your building a cant cutter that woods useless. I know not everyone can build a cant like Scott but honestly anything that small a pissed off 346 is just as fast. Too bad your half the nation away. I'd bring ya a 36" oak stump to play with.


Yah , no cookie cutter , hot woods port like the 362c ... it’s -2 here with blizzard like conditions - only wood available at present time - we gotta make the best of what we have ! Now if STIHL released the saw back November 1 like they did in Canada I’d have bigger timber


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , no cookie cutter , hot woods port like the 362c ... it’s -2 here with blizzard like conditions - only wood available at present time - we gotta make the best of what we have ! Now if STIHL released the saw back November 1 like they did in Canada I’d have bigger timber


But you said the 362 was behind the stock 462........
Meaning your Hot Woods port 362 made less than 27% gain


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> But you said the 362 was behind the stock 462........
> Meaning your Hot Woods port 362 made less than 27% gain



The ONLY way pathological liars can fool anyone is to have a flawless memory. 

If gary wood just tell the truth...IF HE KNEW HOW... he wouldn't have to remember anything. 

But, tweakers gonna tweak. He probably doesn't remember being face down in the ditch yesterday, the numnuts.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 30, 2019)

That 362 is pretty sad if it can't compete with a stock 70cc saw.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> That 362 is pretty sad if it can't compete with a stock 70cc saw.


Video don’t lie bro ! Lol ... I’m sure were it a 562 it wood cut 2x as fast as the new stock 462c ...


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah I saw it, like I said, pretty sad for a ported saw, especially in that soft wood


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Video don’t lie bro ! Lol



No , but numnuts Gary lies like a cheap azz rug. Lol ya dumass tweaker


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 30, 2019)

It's fairly common for a ported saw to gain atleast 25%, so it should be capae of taking care of a 72cc saw fairly easily, some builders have reported gains higher then that even.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Yeah I saw it, like I said, pretty sad for a ported saw, especially in that soft wood


Uh ... yeah , not soft wood there junior- maybe you can’t see the heartwood as utube quality has suffered as of late ... Those Chunks weigh 150lbs + each


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 30, 2019)

Whatever you say.....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Whatever you say.....


That’s right !


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Uh ... yeah , not soft wood there junior- maybe you can’t see the heartwood as utube quality has suffered as of late ... Those Chunks weigh 150lbs + each



Jeezus gayree do you even think before you spout your bs?

Check your pill box, think you missed a couple today


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 30, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Yeah I saw it, like I said, pretty sad for a ported saw, especially in that soft wood



Ironic part- do you remember this guy “calling out” brads wood selection for testing his 462? And then he brings out 3 chunks of firewood..... and plenty of excuses. Not that I expected anything different. 

Cutting small wood you don’t have to show the saws torque... or lack there of. all you need is RPM’s. So you can build a turd of a saw.... and look cool cutting 15” cookies. 

I also noticed the lack of revving the saw before the cut..... clearly not wanting to demonstrate the saws stock WOT rpms. 
You can bet that after the saw is “ported” we will see him piss rev the hell out of it in an effort to show his “gains”.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 30, 2019)

I agree, I believe this saw has a muffler mod at best. If that 362 was my saw and it was "ported" and wouldnt out run a stock 72cc saw in that small of wood that doesn't take torque, I would be getting rid of it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> It's fairly common for a ported saw to gain atleast 25%, so it should be capae of taking care of a 72cc saw fairly easily, some builders have reported gains higher then that even.


Yah , I’m well pleased - 59 cc vs 72cc ... or 13cc less - Video proof - same wood , bar/chain ... One can make gains of 50% with an tuned - pipe but that’s not what we are trying to accomplish here


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 30, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I agree, I believe this saw has a muffler mod at best. If that 362 was my saw and it was "ported" and wouldnt out run a stock 72cc saw in that small of wood that doesn't take torque, I would be getting rid of it.



Exactly- but I don’t think the Specailist here understands what we’re talking about. 

He’s too busy designing those “462 specialist” stickers....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I’m well pleased - 59 cc vs 72cc ... or 13cc less - Video proof - same wood , bar/chain ... One can make gains of 50% with an tuned - pipe but that’s not what we are trying to accomplish here


But your Hot Woods port 362 could not keep up with a stock 462.
So your Hot Woods Port 362 did not make 27% more.

Please address this as you said your MM would do 30%

Or are you total BS?


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 30, 2019)

This has been fun, but the real world is calling and my mini vacation is coming to an end. 

If you guys knew what I know about Gairy and his past, you'd understand why he does what he does. I've decided against outing him, but I've thrown out enough crumbs that you should be able to figure him out pretty easy. 

It's apparent that he's gonna keep up the lies, and it's just not fun anymore shootin at such an easy target. 

You guys have fun with the ol' FABIAN-izer. Just don't give him too many New York Hamburgs, he ain't seen his pekker since he was a baby.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 30, 2019)

These build threads are awesome!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Ironic part- do you remember this guy “calling out” brads wood selection for testing his 462? And then he brings out 3 chunks of firewood..... and plenty of excuses. Not that I expected anything different.
> 
> Cutting small wood you don’t have to show the saws torque... or lack there of. all you need is RPM’s. So you can build a turd of a saw.... and look cool cutting 15” cookies.
> 
> ...


Yah , Brad was cutting balsa wood /cottonwood or 0hio hardwood dude - he admits as much ... I’ve seen gains of around 20% for the 462c from several “known” porters ... We shall see how this works out ! Next up for the 462c ..... muffler mod tuned exhaust ..... stayed tuned ... same “Cat” time ; same “Cat” channel


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Brad was cutting balsa wood /cottonwood or 0hio hardwood dude - he admits as much ... I’ve seen gains of around 20% for the 462c from several “known” porters ... We shall see how this works out ! Next up for the 462c ..... muffler mod tuned exhaust ..... stayed tuned ... same “Cat” time ; same “Cat” channel


Never address anyone’s questions.......just spews irrelevant generalizations........

Yet you demanded others to answer your questions


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a flight to catch myself... I’ll keep an eye on this thread as it developes. Sure to be full of lies, and erroneous claims of grandure. 

If you check frank’s computer tomorrow, the search history will Contain....
“how to port a chainsaw”, 
“how to tune an auto tune chainsaw”
“What is auto tune”
“what are strato Port’s”


----------



## huskihl (Jan 30, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> well a sticker will get you 40% gains instantly, wonder how much I van get outta this one.
> 
> View attachment 700715


Did that fall off the new Dodge ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> I have a flight to catch myself... I’ll keep an eye on this thread as it developes. Sure to be full of lies, and erroneous claims of grandure.
> 
> If you check frank’s computer tomorrow, the search history will Contain....
> “how to port a chainsaw”,
> ...


Yah , good riddance to bad rubbish !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> I have a flight to catch myself... I’ll keep an eye on this thread as it developes. Sure to be full of lies, and erroneous claims of grandure.
> 
> If you check frank’s computer tomorrow, the search history will Contain....
> “how to port a chainsaw”,
> ...


When I mentioned the name HotSaw101 used here on AS .....I checked where Frank was a few times and he was using the search function. 
Frank didn’t even know he posted here. Lol
Danger Cat is a hell of a faller.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , good riddance to bad rubbish !



Sucks when accountability comes knocking, eh?

You talked a lot of **** and made a lot of claims over on Brads build thread, Frank. You don’t need to argue- just perform! 

Get some rest, you have a big day tomorrow.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Sucks when accountability comes knocking, eh?
> 
> You talked a lot of **** and made a lot of claims over on Brads build thread, Frank. You don’t need to argue- just perform!
> 
> Get some rest, you have a big day tomorrow.


Lotta “yapping “ Trent ... I don’t go by talk my friend ... testing and video documentation and most importantly Results ! And yes, the 462c stratos will remain stock


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Lotta “yapping “ Trent ... I don’t go by talk my friend ... testing and video documentation and most importantly Results ! And yes, the 462c stratos will remain stock


You say the Stratos will stay intact without any testing........

But answer all questions the other questions first.
That you avoid.


----------



## wcorey (Jan 31, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 3rd tank fuel on her so things need to “wear-in” a bit more I agree ... I don’t have another 462c lying around but I do have a hot-woods ported 362c ... This will just have to do



3rd tank of fuel on those three pieces of firewood... huh...???


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 31, 2019)

wcorey said:


> 3rd tank of fuel on those three pieces of firewood... huh...???


Wellll.......maybe he didn’t fill the tank ALL the way to the top..


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 31, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Wellll.......maybe he didn’t fill the tank ALL the way to the top..


Kinda like how the elevator doesn’t go all the way to the top


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 31, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Kinda like how the elevator doesn’t go all the way to the top



Low hanging fruit. Lol. But yes


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 31, 2019)

wcorey said:


> 3rd tank of fuel on those three pieces of firewood... huh...???


Not at all ... I ran it Saturday in a big hunk of maple with the 25”bar


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 31, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not at all ... I ran it Saturday in a big hunk of maple with the 25”bar


Yet you didn’t get it till Tuesday.........


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 31, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not at all ... I ran it Saturday in a big hunk of maple with the 25”bar


this hunk? 2 tanks with a fuel efficient saw? you lie about things you dont even need to lie about. I just don't get it.


----------



## fulladirt (Jan 31, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths




Looks good sounds good from here. What's your preferred oil and fuel type?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey frank, you a marine?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 31, 2019)

fulladirt said:


> Looks good sounds good from here. What's your preferred oil and fuel type?


Motomix


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 31, 2019)

Yea it would of! 


Frank Rizzo said:


> Video don’t lie bro ! Lol ... I’m sure were it a 562 it wood cut 2x as fast as the new stock 462c ...View attachment 700763


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 31, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Yea it would of!


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 31, 2019)

So here we are on day three of the build. Nine pages and approaching 3500 views in. What do we have?
YouTube vids(some irrelevant)? Check!
Insults and threats? Check again!
Lame ass terms(I got them wrong, "flow enhanced" and "hot woods port" have replaced the old stupid **** he used to call it)with nothing to back them? You betcha!

Ask yourself, what have we actually learned about the MS462 and how BCP modifies one?

I'm trying to sit back and  but I just thought I'd give a quick update. The next few steps we're "shown" on the "build" should be really interesting.


----------



## panolo (Jan 31, 2019)

Where do I get the Cat Piss Performance stickers for all my modded equipment? This build thread has been so eye opening I am going to convert all my saws to fart flow for the 72% gains!


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 31, 2019)

My guess mm, timing and **** with the air filter. Do a reset break it in and show video of huge gains. Most of which will be from seating the ring...


----------



## shadco (Jan 31, 2019)

.

Searching around trying to find out more info in Black Cat Performance I found a picture of their soon to be released Chainsaw Workbenches.




.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 31, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> So here we are on day three of the build. Nine pages and approaching 3500 views in. What do we have?
> YouTube vids(some irrelevant)? Check!
> Insults and threats? Check again!
> Lame ass terms(I got them wrong, "flow enhanced" and "hot woods port" have replaced the old stupid **** he used to call it)with nothing to back them? You betcha!
> ...


Yes exactly as expected. I’m not disappointed because well.....I really didn’t expect anything more than what it has been. Next update will be that the saw is done and vids of him cutting the 3 branches.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 31, 2019)

panolo said:


> Where do I get the Cat Piss Performance stickers for all my modded equipment? This build thread has been so eye opening I am going to convert all my saws to fart flow for the 72% gains!


That wood be a wise move !


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm sure we will get to see the port work after the cylinder comes out of the spin cycle. Always need to clean up the metal shavings don't ya know. Wouldn't want a metal shaving in your eye due to the improved flow!


----------



## wcorey (Jan 31, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not at all ... I ran it Saturday in a big hunk of maple with the 25”bar



So you ran 3 tanks through actual 25" bar appropriate test wood and didn't bother to do a 30 second video against the 362? Or at least by itself...
Must've been a pretty 'big hunk' to go through that much fuel.
And you couldn't have brought just one piece of all that home for a real test?

Yet again... Hmmm....


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 31, 2019)

wcorey said:


> So you ran 3 tanks through actual 25" bar appropriate test wood and didn't bother to do a 30 second video against the 362? Or at least by itself...
> Must've been a pretty 'big hunk' to go through that much fuel.
> And you couldn't have brought just one piece of all that home for a real test?
> 
> Yet again... Hmmm....


Exactly, his motive for saying this is so he can say the saw was somewhat broken in before any mods were done. It will improve his gain because right now he is running as many tanks thru the saw as he can to break it in and give a false representation of the gains he achieved. Then with the after mod video he will also put on his John Reilly chain for the test. Don’t forget, we are as sharp as bowling balls to him.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 31, 2019)

It’s all a waste of time, no one believes him and no one will send a saw to him for port work so all this is irrelevant. I’m checking out of this bullchit thread too. Have at it jizzo, the floor is all yours.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jan 31, 2019)

Noe of this adds up, I never understood why some people lie so much. They spend there whole life trying to remember what they lied about earlier. Why do you make this thread so difficult? Just break the saw in, put on a 25" + bar and bury it in a 25"+ log, Do whatever you wanna do to it and run it again in the same 25"+ log. Stop trying to be deceiving and back up your trash talk. 
You didn't write a check your a$$ can't cash did ya?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2019)

I dated a girl one time that had a lot of flow enhancements. It was a very demeaning time for me. like throwing a hot dog down the hallway.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Jan 31, 2019)

It's apparent that Gairy feeds off attention, whether it's positive or negative. I've tried to drop him some hints that he might be the village idiot here, but he's either unaware or just being purposefully obtuse. 

Hopefully I've given you boys some laughs, but the only way to stop the troll is to starve him. If everyone would stop posting or replying to his bullchit and lies he'll only have himself to talk to, or his other made up names. 

Remember, if you stop feeding the troll, he'll die. I'm through posting and I hope the rest of you will join me. 

Mike Hunterts out


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 31, 2019)

"purposely obtuse"
There's an oxymoron for ya.
Well thanks for signing up and posting.

A round of applause for M' çunterts like f****


----------



## Sepia (Jan 31, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> "purposely obtuse"
> There's an oxymoron for ya.
> Well thanks for signing up and posting.
> 
> A round of applause for M' çunterts like f****


I had a gf that whispered that to me once while we were boating with her grandparents on Lake Ontario lol. Oh to be young carefree again...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2019)

Has Frank put AS on ignore.?


----------



## Sepia (Jan 31, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has Frank put AS on ignore.?


Maybe he is using a mobile phone to post here. I know one member who is unable to post tonight due to issues with this site.


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 31, 2019)

[emoji120]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBS (Jan 31, 2019)

If fwanky was near me I'd send him some live oak to test on....that ranks a wee bit high than sugar maple in hardness. That would make that "razer" chain sh.. the bed.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 1, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> It's apparent that Gairy feeds off attention, whether it's positive or negative. I've tried to drop him some hints that he might be the village idiot here, but he's either unaware or just being purposefully obtuse.
> 
> Hopefully I've given you boys some laughs, but the only way to stop the troll is to starve him. If everyone would stop posting or replying to his bullchit and lies he'll only have himself to talk to, or his other made up names.
> 
> ...


My 3 second attention span ran out so iv'e been refraining from posting in these topics & will continue to do so as an aside I thought his M/PH was one of his more important porting tools Bye


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has Frank put AS on ignore.?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 1, 2019)

Can`t hear you Frank. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2019)

I gonna have to be on Franks side for a bit, I wouldn't get out in that cold crap for none of you guys. but you'd figure a saw porter specialist of extreme talent would have a heated shop. and please Frank, next time you do a video, at least put some pants on. those flannel PJ bottoms just don't look manly.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I gonna have to be on Franks side for a bit, I wouldn't get out in that cold crap for none of you guys. but you'd figure a saw porter specialist of extreme talent would have a heated shop. and please Frank, next time you do a video, at least put some pants on. those flannel PJ bottoms just don't look manly.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t hear you Frank. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2019)

Cat got yer tongue?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 1, 2019)

Stihl Sawing I'm sending you my chiropractor bill from making me fall of my chair with your "hot dog down the hallway" comment.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 1, 2019)

Is this all that goes on here? 

Are there no grown ups left here at all?

Harrumph Harrumph Harrumph


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this all that goes on here?
> 
> *Are there no grown ups left here at all?*
> 
> Harrumph Harrumph Harrumph


Do we really have to grow up?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Blizzard warning here in WNY... -24 wind chill and the Cat STIHL delivers ! 462c stock baseline  hot-woods 362cm ..... The 362c is a fuzz behind the 462c stock but most likely right there with a stock 461 ....362cc 59cc 4.69hp stock - hot woods considerably more vs 462c 72.2cc 6.0 hp stocker ..... IF I can get the same gains on the 462c that have been proven on the 362c then it’s all-over for these loud-mouths


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Do we really have to grow up?


Aging is Mandatory........Maturity is optional......


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this all that goes on here?
> 
> Are there no grown ups left here at all?
> 
> Harrumph Harrumph Harrumph



You better watch it!!!!!
If Frank figures out Mastermind and Mastermind Worksaws are the same guy you are in trouble!!!!!!

So........you’re safe......


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Nice video showing the STIHL 2-mix in operation


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Boring, wheres the action at? This thread is dead. Not even hot woods ported 12" bar videos. For somebody that payz the billz with saws why do you have to beg and wait to get some test logs?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 1, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this all that goes on here?
> 
> Are there no grown ups left here at all?
> 
> Harrumph Harrumph Harrumph


cheaper than going to the movies.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 1, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this all that goes on here?
> 
> Are there no grown ups left here at all?
> 
> Harrumph Harrumph Harrumph


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 1, 2019)

Almost two days and nothing from Frank that I can see/read.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2019)

farmer steve said:


>



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Almost two days and nothing from Frank that I can see/read.


I see ya hat you did there


----------



## wcorey (Feb 1, 2019)

What we'll likely get here is a declaration that the saw is so strong with a proprietary BCP muff mod and 'intake enhancements' that it doesn't really need porting.
Of course the timing will be advanced but that won't be mentioned because it's hard to claim some sort of 'special advancementation' there.
Same goes for a base gasket delete.

On the outside chance there's some ambiguous 'flow enhancements', it will be just grinding a bit off the intake side piston skirt. 
Pics of the altered cylinder interior that are standard in most any and all build threads we shall not see because there's nothing there to see...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 1, 2019)

Franks been hacked and you will see no more posts from him except for quotes, carry on


----------



## huskihl (Feb 1, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Lol


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 1, 2019)

Once you get it figured out I will hack u again then again then again


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Lol


----------



## huskihl (Feb 1, 2019)

And again...

LOL


----------



## aaronk25 (Feb 1, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this all that goes on here?
> 
> Are there no grown ups left here at all?
> 
> Harrumph Harrumph Harrumph



Was just thinking the same thing. Just joined the group and very little useful Info on at least this thread. Sad thing is if they arnt gonna talk saws then at least be funny, neither has happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 1, 2019)

basher said:


> Once you get it figured out I will hack u again then again then again



Where you been C.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

aaronk25 said:


> Was just thinking the same thing. Just joined the group and very little useful Info on at least this thread. Sad thing is if they arnt gonna talk saws then at least be funny, neither has happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 1, 2019)

I read a lot and post very little, and have taken long breaks at times from AS and my chainsaw hobby (because life), so I have no idea why everyone is on here dogging the OP. Can someone fill me in on this. I saw a comment earlier that this thread was on page 9 without any useful info, but if every just came to spectate instead of breaking the guys balls this thread would still be on page 1.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

stinkbait said:


> I read a lot and post very little, and have taken long breaks at times from AS and my chainsaw hobby (because life), so I have no idea why everyone is on here dogging the OP. Can someone fill me in on this. I saw a comment earlier that this thread was on page 9 without any useful info, but if every just came to spectate instead of breaking the guys balls this thread would still be on page 1.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 1, 2019)

stinkbait said:


> I read a lot and post very little, and have taken long breaks at times from AS and my chainsaw hobby (because life), so I have no idea why everyone is on here dogging the OP. Can someone fill me in on this. I saw a comment earlier that this thread was on page 9 without any useful info, but if every just came to spectate instead of breaking the guys balls this thread would still be on page 1.



There's a couple years of 'history' between the op and some members here and the many other chainsaw related sites he's been booted from.
He's an attention whore that pretty much begs for all the chit he gets...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 1, 2019)

wcorey said:


> There's a couple years of 'history' between the op and some members here and the many other chainsaw related sites he's been booted from.
> He's an attention whore that pretty much begs for all the chit he gets...


----------



## sunfish (Feb 1, 2019)

So Franky can't talk now?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2019)

sunfish said:


> So Franky can't talk now?


Finally posting SOME truthful things. Lol


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)

stinkbait said:


> I read a lot and post very little, and have taken long breaks at times from AS and my chainsaw hobby (because life), so I have no idea why everyone is on here dogging the OP. Can someone fill me in on this. I saw a comment earlier that this thread was on page 9 without any useful info, but if every just came to spectate instead of breaking the guys balls this thread would still be on page 1.


I'm the guy on page nine. Let me ask you, can you find content by the OP posted ANYWHERE on the interwebs that informs, teaches, or is useful? And that's outside of the behind the scenes interaction that most don't know about.

Don't get me wrong, I know I'm no bastion of information. But I don't pretend to be either. Let's be real here.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2019)

stinkbait said:


> I read a lot and post very little, and have taken long breaks at times from AS and my chainsaw hobby (because life), so I have no idea why everyone is on here dogging the OP. Can someone fill me in on this. I saw a comment earlier that this thread was on page 9 without any useful info, but if every just came to spectate instead of breaking the guys balls this thread would still be on page 1.


The guy came to the forum claiming "super dooper" performing saws modded by his own fair hands & rubbishing known quality modders/porters & their work .there was always doubt as to if in fact he did any porting or bought in & claimed it was his work . a straight sensible answer could never be obtained no third party comments as to the backing up of his claims so from my point of view a modicum of recoil cord pulling was entered into but he seemed oblivious to the comments he was receiving


----------



## Del_ (Feb 2, 2019)

stinkbait said:


> I read a lot and post very little, and have taken long breaks at times from AS and my chainsaw hobby (because life), so I have no idea why everyone is on here dogging the OP. Can someone fill me in on this. I saw a comment earlier that this thread was on page 9 without any useful info, but if every just came to spectate instead of breaking the guys balls this thread would still be on page 1.



This is the chain saw twilight zone where everyone is stuck in sixth grade and posting with one hand on their penis.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> This is the chain saw twilight zone where everyone is stuck in sixth grade and posting with one hand on their penis.


I don't agree with that assessment the thread was entered into into as a what was the best 40cc saw, we were then treated to what has been described by the phantom porter, he with his bullshite & lies & the other side attempting/failing to get any sense in the form of answers & no matter what was pointed out it was answered with meaning less drivel


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

sunfish said:


> So Franky can't talk now?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 2, 2019)

Little Al said:


> I don't agree with that assessment the thread was entered into into as a what was the best 40cc saw, we were then treated to what has been described by the phantom porter, he with his bullshite & lies & the other side attempting/failing to get any sense in the form of answers & no matter what was pointed out it was answered with meaning less drivel




So you are blind to the fact that one fellow is playing a bunch of internet nerds like a too tightly strung banjo? Rhetorical question.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> So you are blind to the fact that one fellow is playing a bunch of internet nerds like a too tightly strung banjo? Rhetorical question.


Wait... So Frank Rizzo doesn't port chainsaws?


----------



## olyman (Feb 2, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Wait... So Frank Rizzo doesn't port chainsaws?


just his own mouth...……..


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> So you are blind to the fact that one fellow is playing a bunch of internet nerds like a too tightly strung banjo? Rhetorical question.


It took 3//4 posts to realise he was a Doe Doe whilst I may have continued for to long I don't think I qualify as a member of the "Blind Nerd" community it was his bad mouthing known quality porters that pissed me off ,& even so a modicum of level headedness is not a bad thing. It's a completely different ball game on line to being face to face with some one for gettng a handle on the if's & buts.


----------



## panolo (Feb 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> This is the chain saw twilight zone where everyone is stuck in sixth grade and posting with one hand on their penis.



And your replies in any one of his threads have been any better? You've not taken the high road your self Nancy.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 2, 2019)

Del_ said:


> So you are blind to the fact that one fellow is playing a bunch of internet nerds like a too tightly strung banjo? Rhetorical question.



I’m certainly not blind to the fact that you’re attempting to do the same thing.
You’re no different, just playing the devils advocate side of things is all
It’s winter, it’s cold, people are bored, why not have a little fun.

While this latest development is interesting, i actually hope ‘frank’
gets his voice back so the mob can continue to taunt him like the village idiot he sets himself up to be.

Entertainment value like this thread is what this site is devolving into anyway. Keep it all in one place so as not to pollute the good forums...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

What’s the matter frank, can’t figure out a simple hack like this?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Why don’t you quote some of your most epic moronic posts for people to read. Then we will agree or disagree if they are epic or not.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 2, 2019)

Haven't read the last 12 pages but I presume on Phabz's big build thread extravaganza by now after the degree wheel mapped the cylinder and mod marks layed out on the nikasil, the machine works been done, Foredom work to intake, exhaust & transfers complete, muffler work done and now we're at a final testing stage with a stopwatch in hand maybe pullin the cylinder to view wash patterns etc. Flow enhancement BS complete with serious gains. Is it Riley or Razor cutty cutty? This saw outta be haulin some serious butt by now...Fabzio what up builder? Don't tell me the meth wore off...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

picked up about 6% gain with this tuned-pipe exhaust ... note chain has about 10 cookies on it so with a Fresh off the roll chain the gains “Wood” be a fuzz more ! Noticeable increase in mid-range power and winds out a few hundred rpms over stock ! I’m going to increase the air flow via a custom-machined adapter and a K/N filter and video the results ... bear with me I need to obtain parts/aluminum stock ... The FINAL video will showcase above mods (tuned pipe and adapter with K/N filter) with a hot-woods port ! I may have to bore the stock carb to allow more flow as the measurements indicate the stock carb may not flow enough to get the 25-30% gains I’m shooting for !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Haven't read the last 12 pages but I presume on Phabz's big build thread extravaganza by now after the degree wheel mapped the cylinder and mod marks layed out on the nikasil, the machine works been done, Foredom work to intake, exhaust & transfers complete, muffler work done and now we're at a final testing stage with a stopwatch in hand maybe pullin the cylinder to view wash patterns etc. Flow enhancement BS complete with serious gains. Is it Riley or Razor cutty cutty? This saw outta be haulin some serious butt by now...Fabzio what up builder? Don't tell me the meth wore off...


It’s an off the roll chain my friend - same chain available to anyone ! No Reilly “racer” or Razer “cutty cutty” Why do a build if you are using different chains ? Wouldn’t that skewer the results ? Trying my best to keep all things equal cr888 - I should have made a fresh loop for the latest test I agree ... It would have only made the muffler modded saw cut a fuzz quicker ... Your “don’t tell me the meth wore off” statement is an example of pure fabricated grade A-1 RUBBISH ! ... I do not take/nor have taken ANY hard drugs in my life ! I really don’t know where this nonsense is coming from but to make statements / accusations like this is really uncalled for ... consider the source


----------



## wcorey (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> picked up about 6% gain with this tuned-pipe exhaust ...



I must be blind, I can't see this 'tuned-pipe' in the vid, just a regular looking muf/can.

Welcome back, btw...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Little Al said:


> I don't agree with that assessment the thread was entered into into as a what was the best 40cc saw, we were then treated to what has been described by the phantom porter, he with his bullshite & lies & the other side attempting/failing to get any sense in the form of answers & no matter what was pointed out it was answered with meaning less drivel


Al , perhaps YOU should do a 462c build ... I go by and have always gone by RESULTS ! I shall let the machine(s) speak for themselves without getting caught up in any meaningless banter....Good day !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

wcorey said:


> I must be blind, I can't see this 'tuned-pipe' in the vid, just a regular looking muf/can.
> 
> Welcome back, btw...



The final numbers will stay behind the shop walls ... I may show a few “money shots” of the cylinder after it has been “flow enhanced “ good day !


----------



## wcorey (Feb 2, 2019)

I still don't see it, a pipe outlet yes but nothing 'tuned' about it.
Looking forward to cylinder pics, lets see what you've got, for real for once...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

wcorey said:


> I still don't see it, a pipe outlet yes but nothing 'tuned' about it.
> Looking forward to cylinder pics, lets see what you've got, for real for once...


Yah , anytime you alter the exhaust flow whether opening the stock outlet or by adding a pipe you are “tuning” the output of the engine ... this is simply physics 101 or to put in relative terms Hotsaws101 !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

wcorey said:


> I still don't see it, a pipe outlet yes but nothing 'tuned' about it.
> Looking forward to cylinder pics, lets see what you've got, for real for once...


@wcorey - old link but may shed some light on the idear https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/muffler-mod-theory.96073/


----------



## panolo (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , anytime you alter the exhaust flow whether opening the stock outlet or by adding a pipe you are “tuning” the output of the engine ... this is simply physics 101 or to put in relative terms Hotsaws101 !!! View attachment 701346



Garbage. You are just doctoring the exhaust then. Calling what you are doing as "tuned pipes" is a disgrace to anybody who knows how to build true exhaust. If you think that just hogging out an exhaust is tuned no wonder people say you are full of ****.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> @wcorey - old link but may shed some light on the idear https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/muffler-mod-theory.96073/



Looks to me that you should re-read your referenced thread as it explains pretty clearly what you have is anything but a tuned pipe...
Unless Jennings, Blair, Bell, Gordon, Morrison, etc missed the obvious and are all wrong...

I guess you could look at it that opening a bigger hole in the can causes the need for the saw to re-tune...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

panolo said:


> Garbage. You are just doctoring the exhaust then. Calling what you are doing as "tuned pipes" is a disgrace to anybody who knows how to build true exhaust. If you think that just hogging out an exhaust is tuned no wonder people say you are full of ****.


You have your “theories” and we have ours ... I think that’s wonderful !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Looks to me that you should re-read your referenced thread as it explains pretty clearly what you have is anything but a tuned pipe...
> Unless Jennings, Blair, Bell, Gordon, Morrison, etc missed the obvious and are all wrong...
> 
> I guess you could look at it that opening a bigger hole in the can causes the need for the saw to re-tune...


Yah , think FLOW my friend ... more air thru engine more power - basic physics 101 ... the outlet on the stock can is too restrictive ... a 2.5” Long pipe protruding into the can makes for nice gains especially when the orchestra is playing in tune ! The pipe I have on is a bit large for the stock saw but when hot-woods ported should flow-nicely ... what’s nice is that you can turn down another pc of stock to a loose press-fit INSIDE the tube already affixed and monkey around with the outlet size (tube in pic is .875 until one gets the best of both worlds )relatively quickly and inexpensively without the need to butcher the can as the 462c has a removable cover held on by 4 t-27 bolts!


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You have your “theories” and we have ours ... I think that’s wonderful !


Yeah, but yours have been proven incorrect.
The bigger the outlet, the higher the hp curve, but with a slight loss in torque.
Sliding a pipe into a muffler and calling it "tuned" is just a fallacy. The only way to have a tuned pipe on a saw is to have one with a reflective cone, which deals with length as much as diameter. And those lengths can't be attained inside a can muffler. You're better off adding deflectors around the perimeter until you see a loss.


----------



## panolo (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You have your “theories” and we have ours ... I think that’s wonderful !



Theories? Go chop up a set of Rugland pipes and try to get the same results with your "flow" enhancements. True pipe builders don't just hack crap up and push it as the best there is. You have shown zero reason to believe you are anything other than a wannabe. No reasoning. No numbers. No pictures. No testing data. Nothing at all.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Yeah, but yours have been proven incorrect.
> The bigger the outlet, the higher the hp curve, but with a slight loss in torque.
> Sliding a pipe into a muffler and calling it "tuned" is just a fallacy. The only way to have a tuned pipe on a saw is to have one with a reflective cone, which deals with length as much as diameter. And those lengths can't be attained inside a can muffler. You're better off adding deflectors around the perimiter until you see a loss.


Incorrect ... much sharper minds than yours or mine have proven this to be the case ... again ... you have your theories and we have ours and that’s wonderful ... as far as raising the peak hp and “loosing torque” can you please explain the mathematics involved with your statement ? By simply adding the tube exhaust with the correct length,diameter and shape the engine will pull harder in the wood which is what I’m after ... you can butcher the can and add as many deflectors as you desire but what if you find the limit ? Now you must weld the can back up ... Nono sir ... I much prefer the method I’m using here as it’s very easy to machine another tube that will fit INSIDE the one presently affixed and change the diameter of the outlet quickly and inexpensively until you are satisfied with the results !


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Just in case the OP reverts back to "quote only mode", here's an MS462 "Modified Combustion Chamber"

For the good of the thread


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

panolo said:


> Theories? Go chop up a set of Rugland pipes and try to get the same results with your "flow" enhancements. True pipe builders don't just hack crap up and push it as the best there is. You have shown zero reason to believe you are anything other than a wannabe. No reasoning. No numbers. No pictures. No testing data. Nothing at all.


Yah , again you have your theories and we have ours - I never said it was “the best there is “ in no way shape or form ? I’m trying to increase the output of the Saw and so far have been successful so regardless of your position/opinion I consider it a success !


----------



## Bullets (Feb 2, 2019)

Did you leave the stock baffle or cut it out


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Just in case the OP reverts back to "quite only mode", here's an MS462 "Modified Combustion Chamber"
> 
> For the good of the thread
> 
> View attachment 701377


Yah , no need to cut the base on this saw imho ... the design of it lends to upper mid-range top end power which is what I’m after ... why increase the compression when it’s rpms that I’m after ? Huskil , You do understand that too high compression is an rpm killa don’t you ?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> you can butcher the can and add as many deflectors as you desire but what if you find the limit ? Now you must weld the can back up ... Nono sir ... I much prefer the method I’m using here as it’s very easy to machine another tube that will fit INSIDE the one presently affixed and change the diameter of the outlet quickly and inexpensively until you are satisfied with the results !


That's the cost of having fun. Once you find the best all-around outlet size, you'll know the next time.
As far as reducing the size and length of that pipe, the only thing you'll satisfy are your preconceived notions. If you wanted to be able to go smaller, you should have started a little bigger


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Bullets said:


> Did you leave the stock baffle or cut it out


No alterations done to the can


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> That's the cost of having fun. Once you find the best all-around outlet size, you'll know the next time.
> As far as reducing the size and length of that pipe, the only thing you'll satisfy are your preconceived notions. If you wanted to be able to go smaller, you should have started a little bigger


Again Huskihl , this has been worked out years ago by much more enlightened individuals than either you or I who have proven it to work ... nothing wrong with using deflectors if that is the method you choose ... the goal here is flow my friend - more than one way to skin a rabbit ... if this fails to satisfy your “preconceived notions” then so be it ! Good day !


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , no need to cut the base on this saw imho ... the design of it lends to upper mid-range top end power which is what I’m after ... why increase the compression when it’s rpms that I’m after ? Huskil , You do understand that too high compression is an rpm killa don’t you ?


Not in the realm of a worksaw. You're talking in the 260-300 lb range before parasitic losses from what I've seen. I'm only shooting for 200-220.


----------



## aaronk25 (Feb 2, 2019)

Ya I used to race champ 440 and open class ice oval snowmobiles.....what I’m seeing is not a “tuned pipe” but a less restrictive exhaust. Tune pipes are shaped to so at a particular rpm the reverberations inside the pipe plug the exhaust port to keep more 02 and fuel mix in the cylinder then assist in creating negative pressure at the port to aid in evacuating exhaust out. Or at least how I understand it. 

That’s why with a tuned pipe you have to “get it on the pipe”. Get pipe hot and rev it up ....zoom....zooom. 

You got the equivalent of putting a bigger hole in the bottom of a toilet and calling it tuned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> much sharper minds than yours or mine have proven this to be the case ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> this has been worked out years ago by much more enlightened individuals than either you or I who have proven it to work .



I'd really rather not be referred to as having similar intelligence to you in the future, mmmkay.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Not in the realm of a worksaw. You're talking in the 260-300 lb range before parasitic losses from what I've seen. I'm only shooting for 200-220.


260-300 will destroy the Saw very quickly ... Again this has been proven before by many individuals ... 150-180 on a work Saw will allow it to rev depending on displacement... on a racing Saw even less ... in fact one can take the SAME motor and LOWER its compression and simply make more Hp ... why ??? Rpms baby , RPMs ... and since we are not running a motocross or a trials bike ( which would benefit from increased compression to enhance the low-mid range) but rather a Work Saw which had basically uses idle and wide-open I prefer my method ... again you have your theories and I have mine which is great !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

aaronk25 said:


> Ya I used to race champ 440 and open class ice oval snowmobiles.....what I’m seeing is not a “tuned pipe” but a less restrictive exhaust. Tune pipes are shaped to so at a particular rpm the reverberations inside the pipe plug the exhaust port to keep more 02 and fuel mix in the cylinder then assist in creating negative pressure at the port to aid in evacuating exhaust out. Or at least how I understand it.
> 
> That’s why with a tuned pipe you have to “get it on the pipe”. Get pipe hot and rev it up ....zoom....zooom.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you are misunderstanding my statement sir ... ANYTIME you open the exhaust on a chainsaw you are changing the output / characteristics of the engine whether using a tube or deflector ... good day


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Not in the realm of a worksaw. You're talking in the 260-300 lb range before parasitic losses from what I've seen. I'm only shooting for 200-220.


Kevin...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> I'd really rather not be referred to as having similar intelligence to you in the future, mmmkay.


I don’t know your IQ nor do I really care , the point I’m making is that there are individuals who are FAR sharper than you or myself when it comes to 2-stroke performance... I tend to gravitate towards their knowledge and experience over yours ! Good day Kevin


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I don’t know your IQ nor really care however the point I’m making is that there are individuals who are FAR sharper than you or myself when it comes to 2-stroke performance... I tend to gravitate towards to their knowledge and experience over yours ! Good day Kevin


You've already argued with several in your own thread who have done testing for themselves. Like I said, preconceived notions.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Burp !!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> You've already argued with several in your own thread who have done testing for themselves. Like I said, preconceived notions.



Post up some good runners Big K.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I don’t know your IQ nor do I really care , the point I’m making is that there are individuals who are FAR sharper than you or myself when it comes to 2-stroke performance... I tend to gravitate towards their knowledge and experience over yours ! Good day Kevin



Yah, sharper as in Gordon, Jennings, Bell, etc that all disagree with you.

You’re reading too much Wojo...
Another kindred spirit, lol....


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> You've already argued with several in your own thread who have done testing for themselves. Like I said, preconceived notions.


No need for argument Kevin ... like I said you have your theories, and we have ours ... very simple concept ... I’ve seen gains of 19-22% from 2 known builders on this site ... I’m shooting for 25-30% ... When (not if ) hit these numbers (or better) what will you whine about then ? Sorry man ; the emporer has no clothes !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

OK Frankie......let's see some of your stuff.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Yah, sharper as in Gordon, Jennings, Bell, etc that all disagree with you.
> 
> You’re reading too much Wojo...
> Another kindred spirit, lol....


I’ve read them all ... twice on Sunday pal ... like I said before , I’ll let the machine(s) do the talking and the bs do the walking ... ps ... better get some new shoes !


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 2, 2019)

What goes on in here?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve read them all ... twice on Sunday pal ... like I said before , I’ll let the machine(s) do the talking and the bs do the walking ... ps ... better get some new shoes !



Why would you spend time reading stuff about piped motorcycle engines?

They ain't chainsaws dood.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve read them all ... twice on Sunday pal ... like I said before , I’ll let the machine(s) do the talking and the bs do the walking ... ps ... better get some new shoes !


Are you really wojo?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

fruecrue said:


> What goes on in here?



Absolutely nothing here but ********.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> OK Frankie......let's see some of your stuff.


Why hello there ; to what do I owe this appearance and more to the point unwarranted assault on my person ? 
No dips in the “cauldron of performance “ for you sir ! Ol bird legs ? Or should I refer to you as “Darth legus-spindleus” ?


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 2, 2019)

I keep reading “we” from an individual who seems to like standing alone.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Post up some good runners Big K.


Nope. Too cold outside


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Nope. Too cold outside


Hey Kev, learnin’ bout tuned pipes? Lol.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why hello there ; to what do I owe this appearance and more to the point unwarranted assault on my person ? View attachment 701382
> No dips in the “cauldron of performance “ for you sir ! Ol bird legs ? Or should I refer to you as “Darth legus-spindleus” ?



More ********. 

You seem to be double dipped in it.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No need for argument Kevin ... like I said you have your theories, and we have ours ... very simple concept ... I’ve seen gains of 19-22% from 2 known builders on this site ... I’m shooting for 25-30% ... When (not if ) hit these numbers (or better) what will you whine about then ? Sorry man ; the emporer has no clothes !


Certainly not whining. Just laughing along waiting for ms462 pics


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 2, 2019)

I guess I'll participate with an example of one you tune.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

fruecrue said:


> Hey Kev, learnin’ bout tuned pipes? Lol.


Someday, my friend. Someday. I was planning on having it done this fall, but no dice...

Sorry man


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Someday, my friend. Someday. I was planning on having it done this fall, but no dice...
> 
> Sorry man


No need to apologize Kevin, I was happy to do it, enjoyed it actually, and wasn’t referring to that.
I was referring to what some call a “tuned pipe”.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I guess I'll participate with an example of one you tune.




Well Howdy Jim. I was hoping some folks that really build saws would show up. 

Lots of talent in these last few pages. 

Kevin......builds a bad ass saw.

Dave too.....

Now Jim rolls in.....

Then we have Fake Frank, who's talent is bullshitting.


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 2, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I guess I'll participate with an example of one you tune.



I’ll play too.
I did my best to tune this one. Had a couple revisions along the way.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No need for argument Kevin ... like I said you have your theories, and we have ours ... very simple concept ... I’ve seen gains of 19-22% from 2 known builders on this site ... I’m shooting for 25-30% ... When (not if ) hit these numbers (or better) what will you whine about then ? Sorry man ; the emporer has no clothes !


Who’s “we”?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> More ********.
> 
> You seem to be double dipped in it.


Yah, on a serious note ... do you have a build thread of the 462c ? If so please feel free to post any/all videos showcasing your work ... let’s keep to the Saw on hand (that would be the 462c) — we can compare weiner- size at a later date ... thank you for your understanding ! I honestly don’t know where I’d be today without being able to stand on your shoulders and I don’t mean that disrespectfully at all


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

fruecrue said:


> I’ll play too.
> I did my best to tune this one. Had a couple revisions along the way.



Nice saw ! I will have my 660 piped Saw up an running when Mr . Bertrand is finished building the pipe !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah, on a serious note ... do you have a build thread of the 462c ? If so please feel free to post any/all videos showcasing your work ... let’s keep to the Saw on hand (that would be the 462c) — we can compare weiner- size at a later date ... thank you for your understanding ! I honestly don’t know where I’d be today without being able to stand on your shoulders and I don’t mean that disrespectfully at all



I'm not posting anything about the 462 at this point. I've spent too much time dialing it in to give my hard earned work away to a loser that's too lazy to figure it out for himself.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Couple saws with 175% muffler outlets






https://youtu.be/n8cieTow5GQ


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Nice saw !


Thanks Frank.
Appears I’m somewhat in your neighborhood.
If ever there is a need for a witness to the BCP testing, I volunteer and will bring an open mind.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Off topic but since we are showing off “the pipes”’why not ?


----------



## wcorey (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve read them all ... twice on Sunday pal ... like I said before , I’ll let the machine(s) do the talking and the bs do the walking ... ps ... better get some new shoes !


 
Another typical dodge when backed into a corner with facts. 
Obviously you can read the books but still not get the intent.

I’m not saying you can’t get your gains with the very typical mods you’re doing.

Just get your terminology straight if you don’t want to sound like an ignorant dummass.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Off topic but since we are showing off “the pipes”’why not ?




Is this something you built? OR......are you just licking Simon's ass the way you do Jack's?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Well Howdy Jim. I was hoping some folks that really build saws would show up.
> 
> Lots of talent in these last few pages.
> 
> ...


Now cmon man , that’s not very becoming of a man held in such high regard by ...... some .... you ain’t been sippin any of that ol #7 have ya ? I’m tryin to be civil here and ya ain’t playin along ... oh well gotta leave this party and go do some lathe work ... see ya later bird legs !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Another typical dodge when backed into a corner with facts.
> Obviously you can read the books but still not get the intent.
> 
> I’m not saying you can’t get your gains with the very typical mods you’re doing.
> ...


Not interested in your assessment of the situation Billy-bob ... now it’s been fun chewin the fat with Y’all but I really need to go machine some parts ! Adios


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)

YouTube vids, name calling, and "tuned pipes". Hey @Del_ , Frankie's so good he's pulling chumps in from another site...


When do we get to see saw building on this build thread?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Now cmon man , that’s not very becoming of a man held in such high regard by ...... some .... you ain’t been sippin any of that ol #7 have ya ? I’m tryin to be civil here and ya ain’t playin along ... oh well gotta leave this party and go do some lathe work ... see ya later bird legs !



More ********.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> YouTube vids, name calling, and "tuned pipes". Hey @Del_ , Frankie's so good he's pulling chumps in from another site...
> 
> 
> When do we get to see saw building on this build thread?



Now I'm a chump? 

Oh my !!!!


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)

That's all I got...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh Frankie.....

How about a piped saw that I actually built? 

I'm a shitty operator BTW.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 2, 2019)

"without getting caught up in any meaningless banter....Good day !"
It's ok for you fill real builds threads w/ it tho
LMFAO...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this something you built? OR......are you just licking Simon's ass the way you do Jack's?


 What’s that Jack ??? You need the Psy-Ko 462c back .... ah shucks and I was having fun here ... guess I’ll have to call Captain Kirk and Scotty and beam it back to ya


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Oh Frankie.....
> 
> How about a piped saw that I actually built?
> 
> I'm a shitty operator BTW.



Too lean bud ... heat sink on 3rd cut (or a knot)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> More ********.


Horseshit


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 2, 2019)

Finally some action, franks words aren't very interesting. I thought a build thread was supposed to be full of pictures showing progress. It's almost like franks ordering parts and once they come in you bolt them on and make a video. You don't really think we believe you have a lathe do ya. If you had one you'd have 1,000 videos on youtube showing it in action. 
How can you call it a "hot woods port" when you've never had your hands on the saw before? Maybe just start with porting it and if it turns out exceptional then call it a Hot woods port. Thats "IF" you actually grind on cylinders.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Too lean bud ... heat sink on 3rd cut (or a knot)



Actually...... LOL

It ran out of fuel on the metering side of the carb right there. It was when I first built it, and it still had the stock fuel filter in it. 

Good ear though. Two cookies for Frankie !!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Let's see some of those mufflers you're doing Frankie.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Al , perhaps YOU should do a 462c build ... I go by and have always gone by RESULTS ! I shall let the machine(s) speak for themselves without getting caught up in any meaningless banter....Good day !


Frank if your attention span is of sufficient length & you read the posts no where did I ever claim to building an all slobering, grunting, farting ,saw, you where the one claiming better/more production less effort more $in pocket if you re read my post/s you will see I said my crew probably cut more wood before Monday morning teabreak than your crew manages in a 40 or how ever many hrs you're working a week. Reason I go fire up one or more of the faller/bunchers or a processor We cut wood to make a living not enthuse with the enthusiasts If I wanted a saw with uprated performance, I would buy a ported one or more from a proven porter not some one making none provable claims with no means of knowing who modded it, no you are the one reciting angles, dangles %'s gained not me I tried over the pages of several threads to get verifiable info from you but so far have received nothing but drivel & ********


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Finally some action, franks words aren't very interesting. I thought a build thread was supposed to be full of pictures showing progress. It's almost like franks ordering parts and once they come in you bolt them on and make a video. You don't really think we believe you have a lathe do ya. If you had one you'd have 1,000 videos on youtube showing it in action.
> How can you call it a "hot woods port" when you've never had your hands on the saw before? Maybe just start with porting it and if it turns out exceptional then call it a Hot woods port. Thats "IF" you actually grind on cylinders.


You think I don’t have a lathe


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You think I don’t have a lathe


I believe you have a lathe.
But you don’t have the “polished” finish you claim.
Tool marks all over.


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You think I don’t have a lathe



Pics or GTFO. Your credibility in this community is, as my Bavarian friends used to say, Shiza.

You got a lathe? Post a fuccin pic. Not of the head and chuck assembly that could be pulled from millions of pics off the interwebs. A pic of the entire machine. With some item that date/time stamps it. 

Callin it right now - no show, never will, doesn't owe me anything, good day sir, out, yada yada yada.

You want credibility motard. Earn that shiza.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> Pics or GTFO. Your credibility in this community is, as my Bavarian friends used to say, Shiza.
> 
> You got a lathe? Post a fuccin pic. Not of the head and chuck assembly that could be pulled from millions of pics off the interwebs. A pic of the entire machine. With some item that date/time stamps it.
> 
> ...


 Yah , adios hosenscheisser !


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Feb 2, 2019)

This thread is like a black hole!! Holy [email protected] I haven't been on here in years! Got back to porting recently and used to come here for info. Pick the minds of builders and I learned how to port solely from here. I recently bought a 462 and I'm going to port it. I saw this thread thinking I'll see what this guy does... but wow guys! Holy waste of reading this one. I feel like The part in billy Madison... We are all now dumber from listening to all this.... this site has been my go to and there are exceptional builders here.. Apparently can someone point me to a different thread. I already read Brad's 462 build thread. Just want a little more insight on this saw and different views.. thanks..


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Little Al said:


> Frank if your attention span is of sufficient length & you read the posts no where did I ever claim to building an all slobering, grunting, farting ,saw, you where the one claiming better/more production less effort more $in pocket if you re read my post/s you will see I said my crew probably cut more wood before Monday morning teabreak than your crew manages in a 40 or how ever many hrs you're working a week. Reason I go fire up one or more of the faller/bunchers or a processor We cut wood to make a living not enthuse with the enthusiasts If I wanted a saw with uprated performance, I would buy a ported one or more from a proven porter not some one making none provable claims with no means of knowing who modded it, no you are the one reciting angles, dangles %'s gained not me I tried over the pages of several threads to get verifiable info from you but so far have received nothing but drivel & ********


Yah , lot a yappin Al ... we shall let the machine(s) speak for themselves!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl n Wood said:


> This thread is like a black hole!! Holy [email protected] I haven't been on here in years! Got back to porting recently and used to come here for info. Pick the minds of builders and I learned how to port solely from here. I recently bought a 462 and I'm going to port it. I saw this thread thinking I'll see what this guy does... but wow guys! Holy waste of reading this one. I feel like The part in billy Madison... We are all now dumber from listening to all this.... this site has been my go to and there are exceptional builders here.. Apparently can someone point me to a different thread. I already read Brad's 462 build thread. Just want a little more insight on this saw and different views.. thanks..


Try crabby cooter 462c build for more infohttps://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms-462-finds-is-way-to-tree-monkeys-bench.324719/


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

462c spark-plug after 4 tanks ...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn dood u just schooled by sum a da best!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

U didn’t answer my question who’s we? U and your 69 year old wife?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Do you steel sum of her depends to hold all your bullchit?


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , adios hosenscheisser !




Point made. Dipshit.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah, on a serious note ... do you have a build thread of the 462c ? If so please feel free to post any/all videos showcasing your work ... let’s keep to the Saw on hand (that would be the 462c) — we can compare weiner- size at a later date ...


 ROFLMAO! Kinda like you do with posting your hotsaws101 261 362 and 461 on every thread wether it’s relevant or not? Now that’s the pot calling the kettle black isn’t it jerky boy?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , adios hosenscheisser !




So.....you had Jeff do that for you. The guy with the "bad ass car" you posted a video of during the same time frame. 

I still say you ain't got a lathe. All you have a heaping pile of horseshit.


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 2, 2019)

I really think that dude is on crack..... He is astonishingly idiotic and delusional.


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> So.....you had Jeff do that for you. The guy with the "bad ass car" you posted a video of during the same time frame.
> 
> I still say you ain't got a lathe. All you have a heaping pile of horseshit.



Yup.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

basher said:


> ROFLMAO! Kinda like you do with posting your hotsaws101 261 362 and 461 on every thread wether it’s relevant or not? Now that’s the pot calling the kettle black isn’t it jerky boy?


The question was @Mastermind Worksaws ; unless maybe you wanna sit-in for him ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> The question was @Mastermind Worksaws ; unless maybe you wanna sit-in for him ?


I wanna sit in for Susan and fuk u in da ass with a 36inch bar


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> So.....you had Jeff do that for you. The guy with the "bad ass car" you posted a video of during the same time frame.
> 
> I still say you ain't got a lathe. All you have a heaping pile of horseshit.


Well , I tried to be civil with ya , and ya keep givin me that “southern warmth” - sure y’all ain’t nipping at that ol #7 Tennessee Whiskey ? Bad batch ? What gives ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

basher said:


> I wanna sit in for Susan and fuk u in da ass with a 36inch bar


Yah , that’ll be the day fruitcake - y’all need a check-up from the neck-up ...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well , I tried to be civil with ya , and ya keep givin me that “southern warmth” - sure y’all ain’t nipping at that ol #7 Tennessee Whiskey ? Bad batch ? What gives ?



You're wasting you time being civil to me while lying to everyone. I'm a guy that will back your ass into a corner and make you show me what you got. 

Post a picture of "your" lathe with your phone sitting on it displaying today's date or your a lying pile of dogshit.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , that’ll be the day fruitcake - y’all need a check-up from the neck-up ...


I found this in one of your files on your puter. Notice what it says on da pad?
https://goo.gl/images/d7vKA9


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 701413
> 462c spark-plug after 4 tanks ...


Ya’ll up to 4 tanks already with 3 branches to cut? Keep sayin chit and it becomes da troof in da head


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 2, 2019)

Of course I don't believe you have a lathe. You lie about anything and everything. Your word means less then anybody I've ever heard. Your a firewood hack that thrives for people's acceptance as a saw builder. You even went as far as making a name for your self. Not 1 person around these parts would give you a shot at modding there saw. You can't even fool a new guy, that says something.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 2, 2019)

Did Jack finish your saw yet? Or has he started turning down your business? And that's why your gonna try to port a saw, excuse me "Flow enhance".


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow Frank..Yer takin an ass whoopin of epic proportions. Yah


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Wow Frank..Yer takin an ass whoopin of epic proportions. Yah



I hate lying mfers. I just do.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

BlackAssSawDog is probably driving over to his buddies house to get that picture of that lathe.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> You're wasting you time being civil to me while lying to everyone. I'm a guy that will back your ass into a corner and make you show me what you got.
> 
> Post a picture of "your" lathe with your phone sitting on it displaying today's date or your a lying pile of dogshit.


Really ? You’re gonna back my ass into a corner ? All the way from Tennessee? Think ya better lay-off the ol #7 there bird legs you’re gettin a little big for yer Britches ... I’m doin a 462c Performance thread here ... if y’all can’t be civil then maybe y’all should take you’re behind back to oh - pee - ee and whistle Dixie thru a tin - horn ... I expected this juvenile behavior from your “minions” but a distinguished Saw-Porter like yourself ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I hate lying mfers. I just do.


Did you see his awesome pajamas Cuz?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> BlackAssSawDog is probably driving over to his buddies house to get that picture of that lathe.


According to what I could see, it does look like he purchased a lathe from grizzly recently


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I hate lying mfers. I just do.


Yah , me too ... I really do ... now kindly move along before I whoop a cat on your ass


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

basher said:


> According to what I could see, it does look like he purchased a lathe from grizzly recently


Remind me NOT to make you mad at me.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Did you see his awesome pajamas Cuz?



Naw Cuz. Is he purty in em?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Naw Cuz. Is he purty in em?


My legs look a lot better that’s fur sure !


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Naw Cuz. Is he purty in em?


Nah, he weren't no southurn boy, he looked gayer than all get out..


----------



## panolo (Feb 2, 2019)

I recognize a few names of some guys with some pretty good reps coming here and breaking this dude down. It's all anybody should know before they would even considering giving the lying sack of crap a plugged nickel. It amazes me that some of the names he tries to associate with allow it.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

basher said:


> According to what I could see, it does look like he purchased a lathe from grizzly recently



Well I'll be damn. Woo Hoo. Maybe he's bonafide after all. 

I sorta doubt it though. I'm thinking he's a 40 year old loser living in his mama's basement .


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> My legs look a lot better that’s fur sure !


Really, yer ass was bigger than kim Kardashions


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 701423
> 
> My legs look a lot better that’s fur sure !



Well that ain't nuttin worth braggin about.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Really, yer ass was bigger than kim Kardashions


Yah , sorry guy I’m an Adam and Eve type of gent ... I’m sure you and Francois will keep each other warm under the sheets tonight!


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 2, 2019)

panolo said:


> I recognize a few names of some guys with some pretty good reps coming here and breaking this dude down. It's all anybody should know before they would even considering giving the lying sack of crap a plugged nickel. It amazes me that some of the names he tries to associate with allow it.


Names, no names, it's the exact same BS either way. Same script no matter the topic.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

panolo said:


> I recognize a few names of some guys with some pretty good reps coming here and breaking this dude down. It's all anybody should know before they would even considering giving the lying sack of crap a plugged nickel. It amazes me that some of the names he tries to associate with allow it.



I've already banned this guy and his 40 other usernames from our site....but like a bad penny, he keeps turning up. 

I'm just having fun with him. He's really harmless....just a sad wannabe.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

panolo said:


> I recognize a few names of some guys with some pretty good reps coming here and breaking this dude down. It's all anybody should know before they would even considering giving the lying sack of crap a plugged nickel. It amazes me that some of the names he tries to associate with allow it.


Yah , you couldn’t kill a fly with a mo-fo sledgehammer fruitcake ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I've already banned this guy and his 40 other usernames from our site....but like a bad penny, he keeps turning up.
> 
> I'm just having fun with him. He's really harmless....just a sad wannabe.


Yah , guess ya don’t like it much when someone’s got the stones to challenge ya in your own backyard do ya ? Not used to it are ya - well get used to it there spindles ...you ain’t got nothin on this cat dude ... and never will ... wannabe ... NEVER be ! hahaha


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , guess ya don’t like it much when someone’s got the stones to challenge ya in your own backyard



Really? Well Frankie......in Oct we will be having the 4th annual MMWS GTG in lovely Banner Springs TN. Work up enough nuts and haul your ass on down here.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

If you even have nuts that is.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Well I'll be damn. Woo Hoo. Maybe he's bonafide after all.
> 
> I sorta doubt it though. I'm thinking he's a 40 year old loser living in his mama's basement .


49


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

basher said:


> 49



49 and still a virgin? WOW


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> 49 and still a virgin? WOW


Not sure about that dr records show treatment for STD’s but it could have been anal warts from gettin fugged in da ass


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> If you even have nuts that is.


Lol!


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Feb 2, 2019)

For a performance 462 build... So far I've seen a ported muffler and a picture of a sparkplug??


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

It would be great to have Ol Flabz Black Azz Saw Dog in my backyard in Oct. 

My "special" guest. LOL


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> If you even have nuts that is.


Oh I got stones bird legs ... you think your chicken legs can generate this kinda powa ? Cuz some of product sure don’t  and I was in a “good mood” on that particular day !


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Feb 2, 2019)

So now it's a cord wood splitting contest! This is friggin great!


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn. No facepalm emoji. It seemed so appropriate


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl n Wood said:


> For a performance 462 build... So far I've seen a ported muffler and a picture of a sparkplug??


That’s all I can squeeze in with these Mamalukes messing with da thread


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s all I can squeeze in with these Mamalukes messing with da thread



********. Cowboy the hell up and do some work. What you post is entirely on you.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh I got stones bird legs ... you think your chicken legs can generate this kinda powa ? Cuz some of product sure don’t  and I was in a “good mood” on that particular day !




Is that really you? Or is it one of you mom's neighbors? Tough to be sure since we know you tell all these "tall tales". 

You need my address?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> You need my address?


Nah. Just the road name. Me and Frue will go get him and Tony at the Y


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Nah. Just the road name. Me and Frue will go get him and Tony at the Y


Poor Tony. That was bad.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Poor Tony. That was bad.


He's got it made this year. Gonna give us a call ahead of time and we'll go get him.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> He's got it made this year. Gonna give us a call ahead of time and we'll go get him.



Thank God. I felt terrible for him. 

You got your build off saw ready?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is that really you? Or is it one of you mom's neighbors? Tough to be sure since we know you tell all these "tall tales".
> 
> You need my address?


Already got ya on speed-dial , and yeah that’s me ... all 6ft 250lbs of POWA ! And I can make a Saw rip after I’ve done my homework ... next up on the agenda for the 462c is a custom machined adapter to allow use of a K/N filter ... gotta get the aluminum tube stock and order the parts from the dealer so it may be some time before another cut video ... I’m not gonna rehash the teardown/pics of the Saw - Crabby Cooter has already done that on his thread ... I can’t seem to find any build thread by mastermind though - did see a video of him comparing a 572xp and a 462c from about 6 months ago ... kinda talks a bit slow with that southern drawl but that’s ok lol


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Thank God. I felt terrible for him.
> 
> You got your build off saw ready?


Mostly. I took it to Matt's last March and chased Jred racket through the cant with it. And then the chain flew off


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Already got ya on speed-dial , and yeah that’s me ... all 6ft 250lbs of POWA ! And I can make a Saw rip after I’ve done my homework ... next up on the agenda for the 462c is a custom machined adapter to allow use of a K/N filter ... gotta get the aluminum tube stock and order the parts from the dealer so it may be some time before another cut video ... I’m not gonna rehash the teardown/pics of the Saw - Crabby Cooter has already done that on his thread ... I can’t seem to find any build thread by mastermind though - did see a video of him comparing a 572xp and a 462c from about 6 months ago ... kinda talks a bit slow with that southern drawl but that’s ok lol



I seriously doubt I'll ever do another build thread on any saw. Folks like you find my threads.....fancy yourself a saw builder and proceed to screw folks out of their hard earned money. That's exactly what happened with JMS.....and I'll be damned if I'll ever help another piece of crap learn how to build a saw.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Mostly. I took it to Matt's last March and chased Jred racket through the cant with it. And then the chain flew off



As usual.....I've yet to think about mine. I've got several here to choose from, but no time to mess with any of them. Right now I'm drilling 6100 carbs and chasin gremlins.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh I got stones bird legs ... you think your chicken legs can generate this kinda powa ? Cuz some of product sure don’t  and I was in a “good mood” on that particular day !



Wuss, swing a monster maul and is that the only pair of pants you got?


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank was such a jack off on the last 462 build thread. Now he cry's when other members do the same to his thread. The difference between this build thread and others is there was some action in the other build threads. Frank has yet to pull the cover off his saw yet, I'm gonna guess he's afraid he can't put it back together. So far all he's proven is he can clean a air filter and bolt someones muffler on. Not 1 metal shaving in any pics not even a long distance cylinder shot.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Here Frankie......study some port work.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

How about another one?


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 2, 2019)

He doesn’t need that ......
I do all his porting and his razor chains on my USG





And that loop was for the 241 build we did 
In .404 RS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 2, 2019)

[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> He doesn’t need that ......
> I do all his porting and his razor chains on my USG
> 
> 
> ...



Damn fine setup right there.


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> How about another one?
> View attachment 701442
> 
> View attachment 701440


Now that's sum sexy work right there.. Damn..


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Damn fine setup right there.



Porting hot saw pay damn goooooooood!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I seriously doubt I'll ever do another build thread on any saw. Folks like you find my threads.....fancy yourself a saw builder and proceed to screw folks out of their hard earned money. That's exactly what happened with JMS.....and I'll be damned if I'll ever help another piece of crap learn how to build a saw.


Whoa hold up there big boy ! I have looked at some of your build threads and to give credit where credit is due did walk away with some knowledge ... back then ... now for you to insinuate on my person that I “fancy myself a Saw builder and proceed to screw folks out of their hard-earned money “ well that’s out and out bull and you know it ... I’ve done business with a few members here and NEVER screwed anyone over ... not on parts , saws or money NOTHING ! I really don’t need you to “help me” build/modify a Saw for increased performance thank you very much ! To mention me with this JMS fellow and his ilk is out and out baloney ! All my customers are well pleased with the product(s) they have received and if down the road they need help I’m more than happy to give it ! Where I come from Assaulting someone’s character is akin to punching them in the nose brother - not cool man , not cool at all !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Here Frankie......study some port work.
> 
> View attachment 701435


Yah , I don’t use finger ports on my worksaw and for a very specific reason


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Whoa hold up there big boy ! I have looked at some of your build threads and to give credit where credit is due did walk away with some knowledge ... back then ... now for you to insinuate on my person that I “fancy myself a Saw builder and proceed to screw folks out of their hard-earned money “ well that’s out and out bull and you know it ... I’ve done business with a few members here and NEVER screwed anyone over ... not on parts , saws or money NOTHING ! I really don’t need you to “help me” build/modify a Saw for increased performance thank you very much ! To mention me with this JMS fellow and his ilk is out and out baloney ! All my customers are well pleased with the product(s) they have received and if down the road they need help I’m more than happy to give it ! Where I come from Assaulting someone’s character is akin to punching them in the nose brother - not cool man , not cool at all !



1 customer. Just name 1 from this forum.


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I don’t use finger ports on my worksaw and for a very specific reason



Why ??? 
You don’t work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullets (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I seriously doubt I'll ever do another build thread on any saw. Folks like you find my threads.....fancy yourself a saw builder and proceed to screw folks out of their hard earned money. That's exactly what happened with JMS.....and I'll be damned if I'll ever help another piece of crap learn how to build a saw.


Sucks to hear that I've learned so much from build threads, 
Ive only ported a couple of my own saws and would never have the balls to port someone else's
But I completely understand where your coming from


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Here Frankie......study some port work.
> 
> View attachment 701435


 Off roll ps 63 STIHL MS 261c ...HOT-Woods port ... oh yeah ... Sing to me baby ! Y’all just ain’t got the TONE baby - your can HEAR da TORQUE just oozing out that Saw !


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Misdirection, insults, name-calling, no data to back up your argument, emotional driven ******** followed my more lies and senseless drivel.

Oh look, squirrel...


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Prolly have a pink vagina hat too...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> How about another one?
> View attachment 701442
> 
> View attachment 701440


Sure thing  it don’t mean a thing if it ain’t got that swing big-boy ! 362c HOT-woods port ... goodnite IRENE pal ...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Whoa hold up there big boy ! I have looked at some of your build threads and to give credit where credit is due did walk away with some knowledge ... back then ... now for you to insinuate on my person that I “fancy myself a Saw builder and proceed to screw folks out of their hard-earned money “ well that’s out and out bull and you know it ... I’ve done business with a few members here and NEVER screwed anyone over ... not on parts , saws or money NOTHING ! I really don’t need you to “help me” build/modify a Saw for increased performance thank you very much ! To mention me with this JMS fellow and his ilk is out and out baloney ! All my customers are well pleased with the product(s) they have received and if down the road they need help I’m more than happy to give it ! Where I come from Assaulting someone’s character is akin to punching them in the nose brother - not cool man , not cool at all !



I ain't your brother.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Off roll ps 63 STIHL MS 261c ...HOT-Woods port ... oh yeah ... Sing to me baby ! Y’all just ain’t got the TONE baby - your can HEAR da TORQUE just oozing out that Saw !



There's them pants again.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I ain't your brother.


Yah it’s a figure of speech here up north ; from now on I’ll refer to as jackwagen k ?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Damn fine setup right there.


He can make a beautiful round cutter


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> 1 customer. Just name 1 from this forum.


Name someone I screwed out of hard earned money as per jackwagens rant ... one , just 1 member ..... tick tock Times marching on - you’re on stage with the spotlight on ya and we’re all waiting .....


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Name someone I screwed out of hard earned money as per jackwagens rant ... one , just 1 member ..... tick tock Times marching on - you’re on stage with the spotlight on ya and we’re all waiting .....



I never stated you screwed anyone out of anything, but YOU did state that you had cusomters on this very forum who were happy with your product.

Name 1. Just 1.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> I never stated you screwed anyone out of anything, but YOU did state that you had cusomters on this very forum who were happy with your product.
> 
> Name 1. Just 1.


Nice try but no dice pal


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Sure thing  it don’t mean a thing if it ain’t got that swing big-boy ! 362c HOT-woods port ... goodnite IRENE pal ...



Now you said this saw was behind a stock 462.......
That means you have less than 27% gains with the HOT-Woods port. 
Yet.....you get over 30% from your muffler mod and K&N.....

Sooooo....do some math......you LOSE Powah when you port it????

Please Splain Lucy......


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve done business with a few members here and NEVER screwed anyone over...All my customers are well pleased with the product



Name 1. Just 1.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Nice try but no dice pal



You're so full of ********.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 2, 2019)

This guy is screwing with you guys and just gets some sick enjoyment out of it. He doesn’t port saws, he doesn’t sell anything, he just trolls on the interwebs all day.
Does anybody know anyone who has actually had a business transaction with him? Has he actually screwed anybody out of money?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Now you said this saw was behind a stock 462.......
> That means you have less than 27% gains with the HOT-Woods port.
> Yet.....you get over 30% from your muffler mod and K&N.....
> 
> ...


It a 59 cc Saw that just a fuzz behind STIHL newest 72.2cc 462c ... gimme a break dude really ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> You're so full of ********.


You wanna see someone full of it ! Try looking in the mirror son


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

This post makes 420 ... nite all


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It a 59 cc Saw that just a fuzz behind STIHL newest 72.2cc 462c ... gimme a break dude really ?


And the HP YOU quoted gave it less than 27% increase.....

YOUR numbers .....not mine.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 2, 2019)

@Del_ I’m waiting for you to chime back in as to all the “motards” posting against Frank....

Where are ya? You’ve gone silent..... I’m sure Frank would appreciate your continued support.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It a 59 cc Saw that just a fuzz behind STIHL newest 72.2cc 462c ... gimme a break dude really ?


Now there is a screen shot frank. I can’t change those like you do when you quote others. 
27%......... and you get more than 30% with your MM and Intake....

FRANK!!!!!!
OH FRANK!!!!!!


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> This post makes 420 ... nite all



You said you didn’t smoke that chit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm just hoping all the 462 hype gets a bunch of 661s and 390s dumped on the market. Maybe I can finally get that big saw I don't really need. I see a once fired 362cm listed on the local cl for $600. Let the 462 be the one to have!


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 2, 2019)

@Mastermind Worksaws, you mentioned frank to be “harmless”.

I think I would say there is no such thing as a harmless liar. And a hibitual liar at that. Im glad to see folks stand up to oust’ a fake.

Frank said it best..... the emperors’ got no clothes!

But as we all know.....Frank will continue to prance through the streets, naked as a j-bird while enjoying his “gorgeous fur coat”. No matter who tries to explain to him that his Arse’ is hanging in the wind.

This would all be just fine with me if he weren’t trying to sell this fur coat. But he is....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> And the HP YOU quoted gave it less than 27% increase.....
> 
> YOUR numbers .....not mine.


Stock version of this saw is 59cc and 4.69 hp ; the stock 462c is 72.2cc and 6.0 ... Same bar / Same chain / Same atmospheric conditions - the 362c was only a fuzz behind it or did you perceive something else having watched the video ? I’m well-pleased with the outcome - proves a guy could have a hot-woods ported 362c that hangs right with STIHLS’ new state-of the art 462c! Remember this 362c is an OLDER version not the newest version - The newest version may or may not exceed the stock 462c


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Stock version of this saw is 59cc and 4.69 hp ; the stock 462c is 72.2cc and 6.0 ... Same bar / Same chain / Same atmospheric conditions - the 362c was only a fuzz behind it or did you perceive something else having watched the video ? I’m well-pleased with the outcome - proves a guy could have a hot-woods ported 362c that hangs right with STIHLS’ new state-of the art 462c! Remember this 362c is an OLDER version not the newest version - The newest version may or may not exceed the stock 462c


Still only 27%....at most....
Answer me frank.....


----------



## aaronk25 (Feb 2, 2019)

I thought frank said he was done for the night? Not honest about that either 
....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panolo (Feb 2, 2019)

He can't and won't. Dudes a fraud. I've dealt with some pretty reputable guys in the snowmobile/atv/bike industry over the years and they don't always tell the KFC recipe of everything but they wouldn't hesitate to go over the process and explain what it does. Nobody reputable would take this beating without trying to defend themselves with something of substance.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

362 vs 462 ... 362 20 sec ; 462 14 sec ... stock saws ...the 462 is 30% thru the timber ... GAME OVER


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 362 vs 462 ... 362 20 sec ; 462 14 sec ... stock saws ...the 462 is 30% thru the timber ... GAME OVER



No. YOU said 30%+ with MM and filter adapter alone......where’s the beef?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Still only 27%....at most....
> Answer me frank.....


27% faster cutting than stock ? Sure !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> No. YOU said 30%+ with MM and filter adapter.


Where ? When ? Do show this kind sir ... YOU could walk out of a dealership with your brand - spanking new stock 462c and In the timber I could easily put a whooping on ya with that 362c with a “Razer-chain” and you all know it ! The ONLY way to get % powa increases is with a Dyno ... got one ? Hey that’s a great meme ! Got Dyno ? Cause if not it’s all just a big fart in the wind !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Where ? When ? Do show this kind sir ... YOU could walk out of a dealership with your brand - spanking new stock 462c and In the timber I could easily put a whooping on ya with that 362c with a “Razer-chain” and you all know it ! The ONLY way to get % powa increases is with a Dyno ... got one ? Hey that’s a great meme ! Got Dyno ? Cause if not it’s all just a big fart in the wind !



And you said the 362 was a Hot Woods port


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 701473
> View attachment 701472


Yeah , with the chain alone you can get 10,20,30,40 % faster cutting ... I did state a “Razer chain “ in the above post guy ... You can buy a stock saw from the dealer right off the shelf and I can use the same model , Hot-woods ported with intake mods , and a Razer - chain and EASILY get 50-75% faster cutting thru the timber ... no problem-0 son


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Watch closely


----------



## CR888 (Feb 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s an off the roll chain my friend - same chain available to anyone ! No Reilly “racer” or Razer “cutty cutty” Why do a build if you are using different chains ? Wouldn’t that skewer the results ? Trying my best to keep all things equal cr888 - I should have made a fresh loop for the latest test I agree ... It would have only made the muffler modded saw cut a fuzz quicker ... Your “don’t tell me the meth wore off” statement is an example of pure fabricated grade A-1 RUBBISH ! ... I do not take/nor have taken ANY hard drugs in my life ! I really don’t know where this nonsense is coming from but to make statements / accusations like this is really uncalled for ... consider the source


Well Fabz3 Phabsio, my mother told me to be a good liar and tell lots of lies you NEED a very good memory, you fail in this area despite trying to cover your lies by changing usernames thus making it hard to search your previous BS claims. Remember what you wrote when Fabz (changed to Fabz3) was around. Remember saying you'd been to rehab for substance abuse? Post 1000 of crabby cooters thread 'woods port saw video thread'. Here is a reminder, you gotta remember a hell of a lot of BS when every second statement you make is a lie. https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...-saw-video-thread.308428/page-50#post-6313767
Keep tellin those fibz fabz3...hows that workin out for ya.lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah , with the chain alone you can get 10,20,30,40 % faster cutting ... I did state a “Razer chain “ in the above post guy ... You can buy a stock saw from the dealer right off the shelf and I can use the same model , Hot-woods ported with intake mods , and a Razer - chain and EASILY get 50-75% faster cutting thru the timber ... no problem-0 son


You said work saw. 
The Razer chain you make is like Unicorn Snot.....imaginary....if it’s 40% faster than why do the MMand filter adapter?
Again....imaginary 
So you can’t bring it into the equation.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Well Fabz3 Phabsio, my mother told me to be a good liar and tell lots of lies you NEED a very good memory, you fail in this area despite trying to cover your lies by changing usernames thus making it hard to search your previous BS claims. Remember what you wrote when Fabz (changed to Fabz3) was around. Remember saying you'd been to rehab for substance abuse? Post 1000 of crabby cooters thread 'woods port saw video thread'. Here is a reminder, you gotta remember a hell of a lot of BS when every second statement you make is a lie. https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...-saw-video-thread.308428/page-50#post-6313767
> Keep tellin those fibz fabz3...hows that workin out for ya.lol


Yah , jackass ... I said I was in rehab in that post ... I never said I was in rehab for ANY substance abuse ! YOU and your group /band of “holier than thou” small-minded cretins INFERRED that and now it becomes “in the hive-mind” a fact ... I call ******** ! Now sometimes people get injured (ACL injury , stroke , shoulder surgery, put foot in mouth , steps on own pecker etc) and they go thru this process called Rehabilitation or Therapy ... You guys collectively talk ALOT of ******** but NEVER seem to be able to back it up ! Now to the jacksss on this forum who shot his big mouth off on Hotsaws101 channel spewing the same garbage and was asked to leave ; You have pissed off too many folk bright-lite ... Your backstabbing ways will be your undoing my friend ... Mark My Words


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> You said work saw.
> The Razer chain you make is like Unicorn Snot.....imaginary....if it’s 40% faster than why do the MMand filter adapter?
> Again....imaginary
> So you can’t bring it into the equation.


Watch closely...again ; imaginary? Unicorn snot ? Hmm ... that’s not what I see in this video ! Lmfao ....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Watch closely...again




SOOOOO you are testing with purchased race chain. 

And you use it in your firewood business???
Why not alcohol???
Just as relevant


----------



## TBS (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


>


I was thinking 
“George......tell me about the farm”
At the end of the book.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Watch closely




Awesome video!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Awesome video!


Except it not his and has nothing to do with him. Anything with substance is someone else’s. I can’t believe u tarnished your own character defending this dirtbag. Makes me wonder where your true morals stand. Hmmmm u a habitual liar also?


----------



## Little Al (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl n Wood said:


> For a performance 462 build... So far I've seen a ported muffler and a picture of a sparkplug??


I noticed that & for a so called EXPERT on saw porting you would think he would know that the colour of a spark plug is not the best check on mix correctness & why would it differ with just 4 tanks & if you are intent on carving lumps out of it why bother


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Except it not his and has nothing to do with him. Anything with substance is someone else’s. I can’t believe u tarnished your own character defending this dirtbag. Makes me wonder where your true morals stand. Hmmmm u a habitual liar also?



Hmmmm u a habitual idiot?

The video says right on it who's it is.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah , with the chain alone you can get 10,20,30,40 % faster cutting ... I did state a “Razer chain “ in the above post guy ... You can buy a stock saw from the dealer right off the shelf and I can use the same model , Hot-woods ported with intake mods , and a Razer - chain and EASILY get 50-75% faster cutting thru the timber ... no problem-0 son


But..but..you can't port for the life of you, your hilarious, the razor rubbish is just that & your intake mods haven't proven to be of any use either. Yet you through out numbers claiming its 'easy' to get a 75% gain. Total guff! Just send your poor saw to hotsaws for the big 'insano' job.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Hmmmm u a habitual idiot?
> 
> The video says right on it who's it is.


Exactly dood! NOT his! Nothing to do with him or his work. GET IT NOW JACKASS?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

CR888 said:


> But..but..you can't port for the life of you, your hilarious, the razor rubbish is just that & your intake mods haven't proven to be of any use either. Yet you through out numbers claiming its 'easy' to get a 75% gain. Total guff! Just send your poor saw to hotsaws for the big 'insano' job.


Jack has banned him, no longer doing any work for him because the only reason frank bought saws from jack was to stihl his work. Jack also found out how frank is misrepresenting hotsaws101 brand but doesn’t feel it’s worth the effort to fight it. Jack hates this azzclown as much as everyone else does.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Exactly dood! NOT his! Nothing to do with him or his work. GET IT NOW JACKASS?



You are obviously a habitual idiot! Exactly.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> You are obviously a habitual idiot! Exactly.


Right on brotatochip. Your da 1 wit da tarnished name not me. Drug addicts flock to fellow drug addicts, liars flock to fellow liars, dik heads flock to fellow dik heads. Ya know what I mean dik head?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Right on brotatochip. Your da 1 wit da tarnished name not me. Drug addicts flock to fellow drug addicts, liars flock to fellow liars, dik heads flock to fellow dik heads. Ya know what I mean dik head?




Habitual idiots flock to fellow habitual idiots!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Habitual idiots flock to fellow habitual idiots!


Let me put this is simpler terms bowling ball. He is posting videos of race chains to support his claim of “i can get X% gains with these mods” when it’s a part he wood have to purchase. Get it now dik head?


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 3, 2019)

Did you guys even go to bed?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Let me put this is simpler terms bowling ball. He is posting videos of race chains to support his claim of “i can get X% gains with these mods” when it’s a part he wood have to purchase. Get it now dik head?



....And my comment was "Awesome video", and it was. Idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> ....And my comment was "Awesome video", and it was. Idiot.


And my comment was “except it’s not his, just like anything else that’s good is not his” wasn’t dissing your comment, was pointing out it has nothing to do with HIM OR HIS MODS. get it now DIK HEAD?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> And my comment was “except it’s not his, just like anything else that’s good is not his” wasn’t dissing your comment, was pointing out it has nothing to do with HIM OR HIS MODS. get it now DIK HEAD?




It was an awesome video! Idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> ....And my comment was "Awesome video", and it was. Idiot.


Dood I totally understand where your coming from now with the background you have...


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Dood I totally understand where your coming from now with the background you have...



You seem lacking the capacity.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Let me fill ya boyz in on the cauldron of performance. When the muffler mod and air filter adapter doesn’t achieve the necessary gains, a John reilly race chain is installed for the final video. That’s all there is to the cauldron of performance, no porting, no flow enhancements, just a well sharpened chain to skew the results. Demand a close up of the chain for the final video!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> You seem lacking the capacity.


I said I could understand how you are because of, not relate to, your past. Get it now dik head?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> You seem lacking the capacity.


U n I are not much different, both trolls just on different sides. One big difference is I serve a purpose and well u just exist. If u wood like to continue down this path and call me out on my capacity to understand who u are well I may be able to accommodate the request. Just say the word dik head


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> U n I are not much different, both trolls just on different sides. One big difference is I serve a purpose and well u just exist. If u wood like to continue down this path and call me out on my capacity to understand who u are well I may be able to accommodate the request. Just say the word dik head




I'm not on a side. Dikhead.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Wuss, swing a monster maul and is that the only pair of pants you got?





Awesome video!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Awesome video!


Ya just don’t get it do ya bowling ball?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Ya just don’t get it do ya bowling ball?



What's not awesome about a man busting wood with a monster maul?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> What's not awesome about a man busting wood with a monster maul?


It is awesome, even better that it’s HIM


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

I sense that dim bulb is starting to turn on in your head


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> I'm not on a side. Dikhead.


Oh but u r!


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> It is awesome, even better that it’s HIM



That was Rick.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> That was Rick.


Ahhhh! We are finally getting somewhere with the bowling ball. Can u c my point yet dik head?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> That was Rick.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> That was Rick.


I wasn’t aware skewel was in session on sundays but u got skeweled big time dik head. Glad to c u crawl back under the covers with frank. Tell me sumfin what’s the numbers for his exhaust port? Do u wrap ur foredom before u port it?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> SOOOOO you are testing with purchased race chain.
> 
> And you use it in your firewood business???
> Why not alcohol???
> Just as relevant


No - stock chain - purpose of video was to show that gains ARE possible ! That is all


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl n Wood said:


> For a performance 462 build... So far I've seen a ported muffler and a picture of a sparkplug??


That wood be a tuned pipe not ported muffler wtf is wrong wit u?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No - stock chain - purpose of video was to show that gains ARE possible ! That is all


Then why U posting vids of someone else’s race chain?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No - stock chain - purpose of video was to show that gains ARE possible ! That is all



So to do an end point analysis.......get a Pro Stock dragster to go a quarter mile to get a quart of milk......because the gains ARE possible!

You were saying practical all day long.

SOOO.....there is no practical gains with that chain.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Good morning frank


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 362 vs 462 ... 362 20 sec ; 462 14 sec ... stock saws ...the 462 is 30% thru the timber ... GAME OVER



@Del_ I noticed u liked this post. Is this franks work?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No - stock chain - purpose of video was to show that gains ARE possible ! That is all


Would you manufacture me some gun parts?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> I'm not on a side. Dikhead.


These Mamalukes are a total waste of bandwidth ! It would take years to re-educate these “tards” if it were possible at all ! The saying “never argue with an idiot for they will bring you down to their level and beat you will experience” applies in this situation ... character assassination; outright lies, and let’s throw crap on the wall and see what sticks is the MO of these ignorant a-holes ... one wonders why a “known” Saw porter (mastermind)feels the need to leave “his nest” on oh -pee- e to come on my thread ! The ringleader and his circus have shown their true colors once again! Whassamatter Ol bird legs? You wanna bust balls have at it ! Just be real and get your house/ facts in order before you and your cohorts begin spewing your vile venom ... it’s called an “ad hominem “ attack - the actions of a Weak individual!


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

When are you going to "be real" with a build thread?


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh snap. **** just got real...


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> Oh snap. **** just got real...


Ain't nothing real about this thread


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Trollin trollin trollin , keep that bs flowin , man my head is swollen... rawhide !


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> And the excuses begin. Let me translate: He's just going to take a series of YouTube vids with no details of actual work performed. Expect terms like "insano", "zipped", and "double barrel". There will be lots of threats and name calling of the doubters.


Now 25 pages in, who's still batting 1.000?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 3, 2019)

Squirrel!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

CR888 said:


> But..but..you can't port for the life of you, your hilarious, the razor rubbish is just that & your intake mods haven't proven to be of any use either. Yet you through out numbers claiming its 'easy' to get a 75% gain. Total guff! Just send your poor saw to hotsaws for the big 'insano' job.


You are a like broken-record my friend , Same bs over and over , oh well - that’s life in the big city ... if you honestly believe those numbers aren’t possible than perhaps your “chainsaw “ knowledge is not up to par and you’re not as “smart” as you believe yourself to be ... Do not concern yourself with matters that you obviously haven’t a clue about ... stick to what you know and do well and you’ll go far in life ... and when you get there I hope you stay there ... Jackass !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Dood I totally understand where your coming from now with the background you have...


Oh and @basher ... idiot means someone who is below normal human intelligence ... just thought I’d clarify that for ya as you seem a bit slow on the draw


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 3, 2019)

Now now gentlemen... let’s keep it civil... let’s not kill each other over a Frank post!


fruecrue said:


> Thanks Frank.
> Appears I’m somewhat in your neighborhood.
> If ever there is a need for a witness to the BCP testing, I volunteer and will bring an open mind.



Frank..... you have a very fair offer. We can settle this now....

Best idea proposed so far. Let’s make this happen. We can end all the bickering and “let the machine do the talking”. If not- please explain why you will not allow the machine to “do the talking”.

I’ll throw in some cash for the mans fuel!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh and @basher ... idiot means someone who is below normal human intelligence ... just thought I’d clarify that for ya as you seem a bit slow on the draw


What about my gun parts?


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Watch closely...again ; imaginary? Unicorn snot ? Hmm ... that’s not what I see in this video ! Lmfao ....



So i see you are still in the habit of taking other peoples videos and passing them off without any explanation. Thats julians video, taken at randys. You are such a dildo.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh and @basher ... idiot means someone who is below normal human intelligence ... just thought I’d clarify that for ya as you seem a bit slow on the draw


Frank, @Del_ isn’t keen on your games or is too moronic to c them so he needed to be skeweled in them. You know the definition of insanity frank? It’s doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. Kinda like how you act on all the forums?


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 3, 2019)

“Frank considers his offer.....”


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 3, 2019)

But after careful consideration.....

“She says I’m a panther..... and I don’t have to prove myself to anybody.”


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Would you manufacture me some gun parts?





stihl sawing said:


> What about my gun parts?


Well just forget it then, i'll order them online. sheesh, see if I ask you for a favor anymore.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Now now gentlemen... let’s keep it civil... let’s not kill each other over a Frank post!
> 
> 
> Frank..... you have a very fair offer. We can settle this now....
> ...


Yah , not interested until final version is rendered @fruecrue


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Meow


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , not interested until final version is rendered @fruecrue


I’m here.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , not interested ever @fruecrue


Fixed it


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Bone stock MS261C



Same saw after mods, and chain work. 

63% gain.



Frank is a fraud.....I would ban his ass to the ninth circle of hell if I moderated this site....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

fruecrue said:


> I’m here.


Yah , you’re over in Alden right ? We can discuss after Saw is completed ... fair enough ?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Bone stock MS261C
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just sayin....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Bone stock MS261C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah , thanks for proving my point ... 3 cookies and a side of grits for ol’ Chicken legs ! Yee-haw , maybe there’s hope for ol ‘ bird legs after all !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , thanks for proving my point ... 3 cookies and a side of grits for ol’ Chicken legs !



You have no point. Only ********. 

You're a waste of air and bandwidth.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Bone stock MS261C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That’s a Stock off the roll ps 63 chain pal , I put a Reilly racer on it I’d smoke that 261c everyday and twice on Sunday thru that balsa wood you’re cutting ... you get your timber from Ohio ? ... You already banned me on oh-pee-e there spindles ... NFG ! Have a rice-day there “le grand picheur”


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 3, 2019)

Still waiting on the "Build Thread" Frank. Not only are you the worst saw porter but the Slowest saw builder. Other build threads accomplished more in 1 day then you have in a week and half.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> You have no point. Only ********.
> 
> You're a waste of air and bandwidth.


Sez da mirror


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s a Stock off the roll ps 63 chain pal , I put a Reilly racer on it I’d smoke that 261c everyday and twice on Sunday thru that balsa wood you’re cutting ... you get your timber from Ohio ? ... You already banned me on oh-pee-e there spindles ... NFG ! Have a rice-day there “le grand picheur”



Sunday bloody sunday


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , you’re over in Alden right ? We can discuss after Saw is completed ... fair enough ?


Big 10-4.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s a Stock off the roll ps 63 chain pal , I put a Reilly racer on it I’d smoke that 261c everyday and twice on Sunday thru that balsa wood you’re cutting ... you get your timber from Ohio ? ... You already banned me on oh-pee-e there spindles ... NFG ! Have a rice-day there “le grand picheur”



Dude!! you really need a NEW video, that one you done wore out and put a different pair of pants on this time.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2019)

Welp, nothing to see here, No build thread. same ole videos posted 100 times and stolen videos, worthless banter while he could be working on the saw. also unrelated pics of memes and cats. threads a hopeless loser. I'm out.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 3, 2019)

How's the shitstorm FRANK?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Welp, nothing to see here, No build thread. same ole videos posted 100 times and stolen videos, worthless banter while he could be working on the saw. also unrelated pics of memes and cats. threads a hopeless loser. I'm out.



Right behind you Cuz.....

Shut the door....this place is dead.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 3, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Still waiting on the "Build Thread" Frank. Not only are you the worst saw porter but the Slowest saw builder. Other build threads accomplished more in 1 day then you have in a week and half.


Is this true FRANK?


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## huskihl (Feb 3, 2019)

Since there's no saw porting going on, is this the new music video thread?


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Since there's no saw porting going on, is this the new music video thread?


False advertising


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Right behind you Cuz.....
> 
> Shut the door....this place is dead.


See ya ! Adios ! Sayonara ! Goodbye !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> See ya ! Adios ! Sayonara ! Goodbye !




If the guy that owned this place gave a damn about it......you'd be history. 

Remember Frankie. October, my place. Be there. If you have any nuts at all.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> If the guy that owned this place gave a damn about it......you'd be history.
> 
> Remember Frankie. October, my place. Be there. If you have any nuts at all.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Right behind you Cuz.....
> 
> Shut the door....this place is dead.





cuinrearview said:


> False advertising



Don't be so hard on him.

It's the 17th time he's left this place for good. 

If he had balls........


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Don't be so hard on him.
> 
> It's the 17th time he's left this place for good.
> 
> If he had balls........


Yah I was referencing Kev's post, not Randy's. I usually quote but the guy that needed to understood.

Edit: I DID quote Kevin.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Don't be so hard on him.
> 
> It's the 17th time he's left this place for good.
> 
> If he had balls........



Balls huh? 

That's rich coming from you. LOL

You're right though......I say I'm done here, but for some reason I come back around. These days I'm just blown away by the lack of moderation, and give a damn by Darin and Jennifer. 

Oh......you're invited to come in October too. I'd love to put a face with the snide ass mfer that I've grown to detest over the years.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

“Stormbringer” is coming Soon Randy ... hope ya bring your “A” game .... You’ll NEED it there slim !


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Don't be so hard on him.
> 
> It's the 17th time he's left this place for good.
> 
> If he had balls........



@Del_ I’m confused- and have an honest question.

You defended Frank in Brad’s thread..... calling the Rest of us “motards” who spoke against him. I believe you called it a “circle jerk”.

Were you ignorant before or are you now swayed by the opinion of the crowd?


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Balls huh?
> 
> That's rich coming from you. LOL
> 
> ...



Your opinion of the lack of moderating is shared by many!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Don't be so hard on him.
> 
> It's the 17th time he's left this place for good.
> 
> If he had balls........


He’s got balls alright ! Way he carries on he needs a wheelbarrow to walk down the road !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> He’s got balls alright ! Way he carries on he needs a wheelbarrow to walk down the road !



Once “Stormbringer” is dipped in the “cauldron of performance” it will be GAME OVER for You loudmouth !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Balls huh?
> 
> That's rich coming from you. LOL
> 
> ...


What’s for dinner ? Fried chicken ? Or Frog - legs ? I know you southern boys can cook up a storm if so inclined ... Now make sure there’s nuff to go round ... that’s a long haul from wny down to Tennessee and me and the boys will be famished upon arrival ! If ya need some cash up front to cover the meal/beverages no problem ! Shoot me a pm and I’ll wire ya cash upfront k


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank's quoting and calling himself names now


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> If the guy that owned this place gave a damn about it......you'd be history.
> 
> Remember Frankie. October, my place. Be there. If you have any nuts at all.


Yah , I asked ya what’s for dinner and offered cash upfront to cover your expenses ... or are ya just “monkeying around” again !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I asked ya what’s for dinner and offered cash upfront to cover your expenses ... or are ya just “monkeying around” again !



We normally have smoked pork......and you can add a donation to the hat while you're here like everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Bone stock MS261C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never get tired of seeing this one!


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> We normally have smoked pork......and you can add a donation to the hat while you're here like everyone else.



Mmmmm.... smoked pork.....


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> Mmmmm.... smoked pork.....



Come on down.....

I put on several Boston Butts.....then we pull em. This year I'll make some NC style vinegar based BBQ sauce.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

We usually have 70 - 90 people in attendance. I'd post a link to the GTG thread but O P E links are censored by the higher ones on this site. 

It's like 6th grade here.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Come on down.....
> 
> I put on several Boston Butts.....then we pull em. This year I'll make some NC style vinegar based BBQ sauce.



I might have to. I still have that little ms250 you did for me years ago. Fellow tree guys who run stock 261’s can’t believe that thing. Perfect crane saw. Little ripper.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> We usually have 70 - 90 people in attendance. I'd post a link to the GTG thread but O P E links are censored by the higher ones on this site.
> 
> It's like 6th grade here.



I’ll chexh it out over there..


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 3, 2019)

It's a good site w/ good people, No psycho's allowed over there...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> I might have to. I still have that little ms250 you did for me years ago. Fellow tree guys who run stock 261’s can’t believe that thing. Perfect crane saw. Little ripper.



Glad to hear it's still making you money. That's what it's all about at the end of the day. Who cares if one guy does it this way....or another does it that way? It's about the saw starting when it's supposed to, and holding together so it can do a job. If it has a little extra something......well, that's nice too.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> It's a good site w/ good people, No psycho's allowed over there...



FWH is a great site too. Really good bunch of guys. Ol Masterblaster's site is still going strong too. Best site on the web for real arborists.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Retired rental pigs?



Now Steve......you know we don't rent pigs. 

We eat em !!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm starting to enjoy this thread. Hell......maybe I'll move in. Kick back.....take off muh shoes.....smell up the place a bit.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> We normally have smoked pork......and you can add a donation to the hat while you're here like everyone else.


Fair enuff sir


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Never get tired of seeing this one!


 Hotsaws101 461R - chain ain’t new but she moves right along ... I tell ya Randy ... ol Jack builds a mean 461 !


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks good but Scotts put some mean hybrid videos up that are lighter and angry.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Fair enuff sir



Does that mean we can count on seeing you there? I think you'd have a great time. Lots of bad ass saws to run.....and you could watch me lose the build off in my own back yard......well, over at my big barn.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hotsaws101 461R - chain ain’t new but she moves right along ... I tell ya Randy ... ol Jack builds a mean 461 !




When are you going to build something Frank!!! We’re dying to see the skills!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Looks good but Scotts put some mean hybrid videos up that are lighter and angry.



Scott Kunz.......

The Godfather of port work. 

Respect.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> When are you going to build something Frank!!! We’re dying to see the skills!!!!!!!!!


I’m working on a 441c and obviously a 462c ... If all goes well the 441c should be done this week


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

October is far enough away Frankie will talk whatever bullchit ya wanna hear. No way wood he EVER show up there dats da troof.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> picked up about 6% gain with this tuned-pipe exhaust ...





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , think FLOW my friend ... more air thru engine more power - basic physics 101 ... the outlet on the stock can is too restrictive ... a 2.5” Long pipe protruding into the can makes for nice gains especially when the orchestra is playing in tune ! The pipe I have on is a bit large for the stock saw but when hot-woods ported should flow-nicely ... what’s nice is that you can turn down another pc of stock to a loose press-fit INSIDE the tube already affixed and monkey around with the outlet size (tube in pic is .875 until one gets the best of both worlds )relatively quickly and inexpensively without the need to butcher the can as the 462c has a removable cover held on by 4 t-27 bolts!



It finally dawned on me what Mr Fabian is so confused and blathering on about with his ignorant misuse of the term ‘tuned pipe’ and mistaking a pipe-stub-stuck-in-a-can for one.

It’s the thing about the relationship of the amount of back pressure provided by the muffler, to the amount of blowdown.
While there is some basis in fact there, it seems to be more relevant/advantageous, in a small way, to relatively choked up stock configurations with a lot of blowdown. With some saws it can be at least noticeable and some not so much.
Once things are opened up and breathing well the advantage of ‘tuning’ the outlet to blowdown seems to be negligible and pretty much becomes bigger is better, bigger to a degree anyway. Any 'optimization' past that is more about noise level vs power gain...



Frank Rizzo said:


> 150-180 on a work Saw will allow it to rev depending on displacement... on a racing Saw even less ... in fact one can take the SAME motor and LOWER its compression and simply make more Hp ... why ??? Rpms baby , RPMs ...



Still goes back to him reading too much Wojo and other obsolete disproven nonsense (like compression over 180psi killing revs) that has little relevance to porting work saws.
Sort of makes me laugh to think that Frank/Gary got sucked into a bunch of sales hype bs from someone with tactics so similar to his own.

Sometime further up the road it will be a Piltz style bar and sprocket setup, lol.
Though maybe not because judging by his saw videos, he seems to be afraid of what big wood and long bars will do to his gains…


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Does that mean we can count on seeing you there? I think you'd have a great time. Lots of bad ass saws to run.....and you could watch me lose the build off in my own back yard......well, over at my big barn.


We shall see


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 3, 2019)

Yea frank why always using the short barz, I guess your builds fall flat on there face when a normal size bar is used? Woods porting means a work saw you seem to build cant saws. Never any oak and never anything to show some torque, which I would say is a must in woods ported saw. The build threads that you were harassing all used long bars, which show what the saws got. 16" bar on a 76cc saw means nothing.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> When are you going to build something Frank!!! We’re dying to see the skills!!!!!!!!!


Here’s a 660 hot woods ported running pig rich for break-in ... lotsa torque-e


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Yea frank why always using the short barz, I guess your builds fall flat on there face when a normal size bar is used? Woods porting means a work saw you seem to build cant saws. Never any oak and never anything to show some torque, which I would say is a must in woods ported saw. The build threads that you were harassing all used long bars, which show what the saws got. 16" bar on a 76cc saw means nothing.


Huh ? Snelling was using balsa-wood and I never dissed Crabbys’ red oak cants at all ... not a 16” bar it’s a 20” ... when I can get larger wood I promise to shoot a video just for you k


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Well folks ... it’s super bowl party time See y’all on the flip side ! Out


----------



## huskihl (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Come on down.....
> 
> I put on several Boston Butts.....then we pull em. This year I'll make some NC style vinegar based BBQ sauce.


Damn right you will


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Here’s a 660 hot woods ported running pig rich for break-in ... lotsa torque-e



What’s wit da fuggin knickers ur wearin? Momma washed your pants on hot instead of cold?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 3, 2019)

Did u really pay $120 for those pants? https://goo.gl/images/NnpFGE


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> It's a good site w/ good people, No psycho's allowed over there...


So we can’t bring a psy-ko - ized


wcorey said:


> It finally dawned on me what Mr Fabian is so confused and blathering on about with his ignorant misuse of the term ‘tuned pipe’ and mistaking a pipe-stub-stuck-in-a-can for one.
> 
> It’s the thing about the relationship of the amount of back pressure provided by the muffler, to the amount of blowdown.
> While there is some basis in fact there, it seems to be more relevant/advantageous, in a small way, to relatively choked up stock configurations with a lot of blowdown. With some saws it can be at least noticeable and some not so much.
> ...


MSV numbers that are too high will kill rpm and possibly lead to detonation my friend ... If 5 mm outlets produced the most power ALL 2-stroke would use them ! Now there ... I’ve blown your argument to smitherines in less than 50 words ! Read this Mr know-it-all https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-myth-of-high-compression-in-2-strokes.320432/


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Here’s a 660 hot woods ported running pig rich for break-in ... lotsa torque-e




Those jorts are sweet.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> So we can’t bring a psy-ko - ized
> 
> MSV numbers that are too high will kill rpm and possibly lead to detonation my friend ... If 5 mm outlets produced the most power ALL 2-stroke would use them ! Now there ... I’ve blown your argument to smitherines in less than 50 words ! Read this Mr know-it-all https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-myth-of-high-compression-in-2-strokes.320432/



I don't care what you read where, in my own experience and that of many other builders I've had face to face coversations with (in the context of ported work saws), the problems you parrot on about just don't exist. You're still stuck thinking/reading in terms of bike motors...

Detonation caused by relatively 'high comp' in these little saws motors is yet another myth you buy into based only around what you hear on youtube or whatever.
It's very rare I've encountered detonation pitted pistons in saws and most have been directly attributed to bad fuel.

I can't tell you how many saws I own and/or have run with comp in excess of 200psi with 87 pump gas and have no sign of detonation whatsoever.
Many will tune over 15k if you choose to go there. You don't follow any Mofo builds?
There are tons of 70's/80's Jonsereds that run 230+psi from the factory and are still going strong 40 years later.

What free rev rpm are you trying to attain that you seem to think is suppressed by comp over 180, 18k?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> I don't care what you read where, in my own experience and that of many other builders I've had face to face coversations with (in the context of ported work saws), the problems you parrot on about just don't exist. You're still stuck thinking/reading in terms of bike motors...
> 
> Detonation caused by relatively 'high comp' in these little saws motors is yet another myth you buy into based only around what you hear on youtube or whatever.
> It's very rare I've encountered detonation pitted pistons in saws and most have been directly attributed to bad fuel.
> ...



Bill.....you coming to the GTG in NY this year? Looking forward to being there myself.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> I don't care what you read where, in my own experience and that of many other builders I've had face to face coversations with (in the context of ported work saws), the problems you parrot on about just don't exist. You're still stuck thinking/reading in terms of bike motors...
> 
> Detonation caused by relatively 'high comp' in these little saws motors is yet another myth you buy into based only around what you hear on youtube or whatever.
> It's very rare I've encountered detonation pitted pistons in saws and most have been directly attributed to bad fuel.
> ...


And I don’t care that you don’t care ... I’ve been there done that and what I’m telling you is the truth whether or not you choose to believe it ! Out super bowl now !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Those jorts are sweet.



I raffed.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> I don't care what you read where, in my own experience and that of many other builders I've had face to face coversations with (in the context of ported work saws), the problems you parrot on about just don't exist. You're still stuck thinking/reading in terms of bike motors...
> 
> Detonation caused by relatively 'high comp' in these little saws motors is yet another myth you buy into based only around what you hear on youtube or whatever.
> It's very rare I've encountered detonation pitted pistons in saws and most have been directly attributed to bad fuel.
> ...


I was just thinking JredS with their stock compression running so well. As Ol Biscuit said about my 111S.........pull on the starter “With Conviction......”


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Old 621 ... hmm don’t hear any rpms but lotsa low-mid range power ... probably use all ya got on the dogs and not big it out ! Maybe for YOU but not what I’m after


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Will there be a 400 build thread?
Where you “port” it by getting rid of the wood in the lower right when you poorly PhotoShopped this?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Old 621 ... hmm don’t hear any rpms but lotsa low-mid range power ... probably use all ya got on the dogs and not big it out ! Maybe for YOU but not what I’m after



Soooooo.......you gonna try to beat a saw that came out 50 years ago..........


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Frank, @Del_ isn’t keen on your games or is too moronic to c them so he needed to be skeweled in them. You know the definition of insanity frank? It’s doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. Kinda like how you act on all the forums?


It 'WAS' a bit more defined than that to describe levels of the mentally charenged. True though It was solely based on IQ ranges some 50yrs ago but they had three terms used for a low IQ. Today other things come into play. (Physical capabilities) Psychologist replaced Idiot ,Imbecile and Moron with
"severe, moderate and mild.

You guys are wasting to much time on this saw crap and now you done got yourselfs 50 yrs behind ..lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Trollin trollin trollin , keep that bs flowin , man my head is swollen... rawhide !



You should have just called the thread : Troll Trolls and more Trolls.

Anything above the expectations of a title like that would be a bonus. 

Its like watching two hockey teams that fight every time.
Eventually you start saying you are going to the fights AND sometimes a hockey game breaks out?


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 3, 2019)

That 660 didn't look like it had Lotsa Torque again, looked like a stock saw? Try again on that 660, lots a room for improvement. Must have one of your "Hot Woods Ported" cylinders on it. I don't know how you stay in business not having any customers?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 712590
> 
> Will there be a 400 build thread?
> Where you “port” it by getting rid of the wood in the lower right when you poorly PhotoShopped this?


Don’t have one yet ... but I’ll call Captain Kirk and Scotty and have em beam me one over from Europe


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> You should have just called the thread : Troll Trolls and more Trolls.
> 
> Anything above the expectations of a title like that would be a bonus.
> 
> ...


Yah , I can only control my actions ... if peeps wanna troll oh well ... at least they could be clever in their endeavors!


----------



## wcorey (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Bill.....you coming to the GTG in NY this year? Looking forward to being there myself.



Sure will, hope to see you there again. Might try to make it on Friday for the 'pre show', lol...
Shame you can't make Dan's too, a bit more relaxed and you don't get spread so thin.

One of these years I'll make it to Tennessee.
I envy DDave-the-gtg-whore, I thinks he makes all of them...


----------



## wcorey (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Old 621 ... hmm don’t hear any rpms but lotsa low-mid range power ... probably use all ya got on the dogs and not big it out ! Maybe for YOU but not what I’m after



My point on those was simply an example of running what you consider hi comp and they have no problem with detonation as you claim they should.
They were designed as production saws and held up well, including the low ends.
And if you port 'em, they will spin too... In spite of the torque producing hi comp...

Hi comp... torque and revs... 
What's not to like...?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> My point on those was simply an example of running what you consider hi comp and they have no problem with detonation as you claim they should.
> They were designed as production saws and held up well, including the low ends.
> And if you port 'em, they will spin too... In spite of the torque producing hi comp...
> 
> ...


No ... that runs at 7700 rpm sir http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/11784e055d87ccf388256b690079200b ... I hardly consider that saw a Revver ! Torquey yes ! in fact it wasn’t DESIGNED to rev , certainly not at 230 lbs compression ... This is basic 101 2-stroke engine design ... if 230psi is so superior why don’t you “build” a Saw with 300Psi ? Certainly by your logic it would revolutionize the Saw industry ... when you have the video please showcase the work ...


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Don’t have one yet ... but I’ll call Captain Kirk and Scotty and have em beam me one over from Europe




Does Scotty and captain Kirk work for stihl in your mind?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No ... that runs at 7700 rpm sir http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/11784e055d87ccf388256b690079200b ... I hardly consider that saw a Revver ! Torquey yes ! in fact it wasn’t DESIGNED to rev , certainly not at 230 lbs compression ... This is basic 101 2-stroke engine design ... if 230psi is so superior why don’t you “build” a Saw with 300Psi ? Certainly by your logic it would revolutionize the Saw industry ... when you have the video please showcase the work ...


Poor comparison......would your low compression work at 12 psi


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Sure will, hope to see you there again. Might try to make it on Friday for the 'pre show', lol...
> Shame you can't make Dan's too, a bit more relaxed and you don't get spread so thin.
> 
> One of these years I'll make it to Tennessee.
> I envy DDave-the-gtg-whore, I thinks he makes all of them...



I wish I could make Dan's. Just not enough time to hit em all.....well, unless you're Dave. LOL

I'd sure like to see you show up here Bill. 

The more the merrier.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> Does Scotty and captain Kirk work for stihl in your mind?


No idea


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Poor comparison......would your low compression work at 12 psi


Compression and rpms inverse relationship ... basic 101 ... unless the laws of physics do not apply in your locale


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 3, 2019)

Your basic 101 looks like basic LOL to the rest of us. But you are a funny mfer.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Compression and rpms inverse relationship ... basic 101 ... unless the laws of physics do not apply in your locale


Again.........end points don’t work....giving indication. 

Basic LOL......Frank.......buy a clue


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> Your basic 101 looks like basic LOL to the rest of us. But you are a funny mfer.


Ok


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Again.........end points don’t work....giving indication.
> 
> Basic LOL......Frank.......buy a clue


Neo , do you want the red pill or the blue one ?


----------



## wcorey (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No ... that runs at 7700 rpm sir http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/11784e055d87ccf388256b690079200b ... I hardly consider that saw a Revver ! Torquey yes ! in fact it wasn’t DESIGNED to rev , certainly not at 230 lbs compression ... This is basic 101 2-stroke engine design ... if 230psi is so superior why don’t you “build” a Saw with 300Psi ? Certainly by your logic it would revolutionize the Saw industry ... when you have the video please showcase the work ...



This is getting to be a regular thing, I'm starting to suspect that you have reading comprehension issues.
I said "And if you port 'em, they will spin too..."
Port 'em... Get it? Comprehension 101....

If your point is true, then why don't you build yours at 120psi? 
Because there's obviously a working range to all of this that's why, Duh..., you're the one always saying everything has to dance in step...
I've never said 150-180 is no good, it's just not the only way to go.

You're the one saying 200+ is detrimental to revs, in spite of boatloads of saws being built that way that will rev/tune higher than is healthy for the saw to be run.
Maybe 150 will be the sweet spot on your build, not where I'd be going is all.
I would bet, 'if you know what you're doing', the 462 would hit the rev limiter while pushing 200+... 

Have you built a saw with 200psi and had to lower the comp to make it run? Please elaborate...
The tuning can get really dicey, particularly in the larger displacements... I've been there, but that's likely my own inexperience at play.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Neo , do you want the red pill or the blue one ?




Like your “build”......obtuse and irrelevant


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> This is getting to be a regular thing, I'm starting to suspect that you have reading comprehension issues.
> I said "And if you port 'em, they will spin too..."
> Port 'em... Get it? Comprehension 101....
> 
> ...



Just going by the fantastic machine work you did on that dyno Bill.....I'd say your "inexperience" is not a factor.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

wcorey said:


> This is getting to be a regular thing, I'm starting to suspect that you have reading comprehension issues.
> I said "And if you port 'em, they will spin too..."
> Port 'em... Get it? Comprehension 101....
> 
> ...


Again , you have your theories, we have ours ... Remember, we are obtaining our measurement by pulling a cord ... The actual # at “X” rpm may tell a different tale ... there is more than one way to skin a rabbit or make your wine


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2019)

basher said:


> Frank, @Del_ You know the definition of insanity frank? It’s doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. Kinda like how you act on all the forums?


I always loved that Einstein Qoute.
His funny philosophy of medical Science. If we gave him any credibility in medical science then most all of us would all be certifiable? Although he did change the Philosophy of Science.

Here is a few from the Theoretical Physicist that may hold some irony.

~If the facts don't fit the theory then change the facts.

~The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources

~ One t hing that interferes with my learning is my education.

~ Two things are infinite in life,
the universe and human stupidity
and the universe I'm not to sure about.

Many of his quotes relate to the human condition and are quite funny.

Ironically Jerry Seinfeld made more money in television playing himself with all his humour based on the human condition. Richest non production owner in the world, there it be TV and or movies. 


Here is one for individuality (us individuals ) 

In order to form an immaculate member of a flock of sheep one must, above all, be a Sheep

~Albert Einstein 


^^^ That's self explanatory 

Just because someone isn't with the Sheep, doesn't mean they are with the wolf either.

I don't see a need for a bunch of vigilance when there is no crime to speak of? Unethical perhaps?

I would hope the vigilants are too busy organizing to protect the childrens safety and future of their own neighborhoods and people are all here solely for an entertainment value then?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 3, 2019)

If my saws only made 160lbs of compression I'd be looking to see if I forgot the rings.
But I'm not big on building race saws either. Not even big on Hot woods ported saws. Just regular old work saws


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 3, 2019)

huskihl said:


> If my saws only made 160lbs of compression I'd be looking to see if I forgot the rings.
> But I'm not big on building race saws either. Not even big on Hot woods ported saws. Just regular old work saws


There’s nothing wrong with 160lbs of compression as long as the MSV is correct ... regular old work saws are fine ... it’s just some guys prefer a little more


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> We normally have smoked pork......and you can add a donation to the hat while you're here like everyone else.


 Pork and Stihl I suppose.

What are the Jewish and Muslim Husky lovers going to eat? 
.
.
.
Answer: Stihl I suppose.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> There’s nothing wrong with 160lbs of compression as long as the MSV is correct ...



I'm curious why you believe the MSV on the 462 is correct and fine for whatever the stock psi is but not at 200 and why it would make a difference since detonation isn't an issue with such a relatively small squish area.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 4, 2019)

huskihl said:


> If my saws only made 160lbs of compression I'd be looking to see if I forgot the rings.
> But I'm not big on building race saws either. Not even big on Hot woods ported saws. Just regular old work saws


That's funny.

I thought grunt saws went out of style with New scool choppers with big back slicks.
Stocks are down right now. but they will come back in again... J/k about the saws

I've had many saws with considerably less compression that had more juice in the wood. They were of equal size. Obviously there is many other factors.

It always super sucks in winter if your working off coast when your saw sat out and its a - 30+ morning. They get tight. Hard to get any speed out off a pull. I just prime them.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I can only control my actions ... if peeps wanna troll oh well ... at least they could be clever in their endeavors!


Want some examples of your actions and clever trolling?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> There’s nothing wrong with 160lbs of compression as long as the MSV is correct ... regular old work saws are fine ... it’s just some guys prefer a little more



Which guys? Who here have you built a saw for Frankie?

I'm just wondering....

Myself.....I've done about 2000 saws for customers all over the world. Not that many in the grand scheme of things....so naturally, I'm still learning.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Which guys? Who here have you built a saw for Frankie?
> 
> I'm just wondering....
> 
> Myself.....I've done about 2000 saws for customers all over the world. Not that many in the grand scheme of things....so naturally, I'm still learning.


2000 saws ? Well ya got me beat by a country mile ! The only “Saw” business I’ve done on here is an 064 purchase although I’ve had numerous pm requests for work which I respectfully declined ... A guy like me can make a lot more bread using them than building them - that being said during the down-time (wintertime) the saws are getting some time in the “cauldron of performance “ lol


----------



## huskihl (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> There’s nothing wrong with 160lbs of compression as long as the MSV is correct ... regular old work saws are fine ... it’s just some guys prefer a little more


We've all seen your version of "a little more".


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 2000 saws ? Well ya got me beat by a country mile ! The only “Saw” business I’ve done on here is an 064 purchase although I’ve had numerous pm requests for work which I respectfully declined ... A guy like me can make a lot more bread using them than building them - that being said during the down-time (wintertime) the saws are getting some time in the “cauldron of performance “ lol


So what your saying is all your vast knowledge is regurgitated chit you have come across on the internet, no real world experience, just your untested theory correct? Yet you insist that your way is the correct way, and the builders that have done 1000s of saws over decades have it all wrong right? Hell u read it on the internet, it must be correct! Lmfao! Let me fill ya in on sumfin also, any pm u MAY have received about hiring your fake services was from people fuggin with you


----------



## Little Al (Feb 4, 2019)

So after all the bullshite, lies,deceit, 3 act plays, multiple wrongly claimed video's, we come to post #606 were he finally admits to NOT doing any porting for third parties & only buying in an 064 The tack has changed to I can make more money cutting /splitting wood.Is there doubt about the splitter I wonder ? ( Cry wolf syndrome)& who's the all singing dancing cuts many % better than stock ported saw is being used ? on who's Dyno are the figures obtained ? It's taken time but finally we have an admittance to facts we suspected all along the guy is a fraud. I don't dispute he may or may not have an uprated saw/s, but I will never be convinced they are the outcome of his own hands Why for goodness sake if he wanted to spout off didn't he say I got myself a saw ported by XXXX & find I can cut Z amount more wood in a day/week ,& I'm sure most folk myself included would have said " good on yer go for it " but to rubbish proven porters & their work when you have no examples of your own work being used by 3rd parties to me is a downright insult to the proven guys. In the time Iv'e been in the wood business since 1958 I guess I've shifted as much or more wood than most but I care less if folk are/are not impressed, the end result was /is i'm happy with my lot & over the the years it's paid the bills with a bit extra Don't get me wrong I will & like to help if I can & I like reading of folks achievements if they ring true which most do.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> So what your saying is all your vast knowledge is regurgitated chit you have come across on the internet, no real world experience, just your untested theory correct? Yet you insist that your way is the correct way, and the builders that have done 1000s of saws over decades have it all wrong right? Hell u read it on the internet, it must be correct! Lmfao! Let me fill ya in on sumfin also, any pm u MAY have received about hiring your fake services was from people fuggin with you


Yah , when you came out of the womb you were able to walk talk and port saws I presume ? Must be nice ... I think everyone else had to LEARN how to do the above ! I’m not insisting MY way is the “correct or only way” ... again ... you have your theories and we have ours and I think thats Wonderful ! It’s a SAW guy - go cut some wood already !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Little Al said:


> So after all the bullshite, lies,deceit, 3 act plays, multiple wrongly claimed video's, we come to post #606 were he finally admits to NOT doing any porting for third parties & only buying in an 064 The tack has changed to I can make more money cutting /splitting wood.Is there doubt about the splitter I wonder ? ( Cry wolf syndrome)& who's the all singing dancing cuts many % better than stock ported saw is being used ? on who's Dyno are the figures obtained ? It's taken time but finally we have an admittance to facts we suspected all along the guy is a fraud. I don't dispute he may or may not have an uprated saw/s, but I will never be convinced they are the outcome of his own hands Why for goodness sake if he wanted to spout off didn't he say I got myself a saw ported by XXXX & find I can cut Z amount more wood in a day/week ,& I'm sure most folk myself included would have said " good on yer go for it " but to rubbish proven porters & their work when you have no examples of your own work being used by 3rd parties to me is a downright insult to the proven guys. In the time Iv'e been in the wood business since 1958 I guess I've shifted as much or more wood than most but I care less if folk are/are not impressed, the end result was /is i'm happy with my lot & over the the years it's paid the bills with a bit extra Don't get me wrong I will & like to help if I can & I like reading of folks achievements if they ring true which most do.


That’s great Al ! I never “admitted” to not doing work for 3rd parties at all ! ... I was asked by mastermind who on this site I had ported saws for and I gave him an honest answer ... believe it or not Al there’s life outside of arb site and oh-pee-e forum ! My what a presumptuous man you are Al ! And a spendthrift with your tongue to boot ! Good day sir - now get off the forum and go cut / process some wood already


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , when you came out of the womb you were able to walk talk and port saws I presume ? Must be nice ... I think everyone else had to LEARN how to do the above ! I’m not insisting MY way is the “correct or only way” ... again ... you have your theories and we have ours and I think thats Wonderful ! It’s a SAW guy - go cut some wood already !


It appears your cart is miles ahead of the horse. Your supposed to learn how before you pretend you know everything. You never answered my question. Who is “we”? Your so big you have employees modding also?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> It appears your cart is miles ahead of the horse. Your supposed to learn how before you pretend you know everything. You never answered my question. Who is “we”? Your so big you have employees modding also?


It appears that you are a troll and not a very good one at that ... I’m not at your beck and call nor am I required to answer any questions as we’ve never done any business and will certainly not be doing any in the future ! Adios basher


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 4, 2019)

Someone should start a poll about what we learn when Black Cat Performance meets a saw, cuz I'm having a hard time grasping any education on a saw from this thread. Hust a whole lot of insight into the character behind BCP...


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 4, 2019)

In fact, this garbage should be moved right out of the chainsaw forum. This is definitely off topic material.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> Who is “we”?



The people of who's methods/theories he approves and on who's coat tails he's attempting to ride to greatness or whatever, whether they like it/know it or not.

If you haven't noticed, his MO is to align himself with notables, be it music, cartoon character's, celebrities, etc, in hopes some of the greatness gets associated with him.
Standard marketing tactics type deal, it must work on someone...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It appears that you are a troll and not a very good one at that ... I’m not at your beck and call nor am I required to answer any questions as we’ve never done any business and will certainly not be doing any in the future ! Adios basher


I think you owe everybody on this site and whoever else knows you a big “thankyou” for buying you a 462c. Ya know what I mean Gary? Wink wink. Your tax dollars hard at work boyz


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

wcorey said:


> The people of who's methods/theories he approves and on who's coat tails he's attempting to ride to greatness or whatever, whether they like it/know it or not.
> 
> If you haven't noticed, his MO is to align himself with notables, be it music, cartoon character's, celebrities, etc, in hopes some of the greatness gets associated with him.
> Standard marketing tactics type deal, it must work on someone...


Haha ... so if my approach /thoughts don’t align with yours or others then they are to be ridiculed and cast away ? That’s funny right there haha- straight out of the Brad Snelling school of sop ( that means standard operating procedure if you weren’t aware - gotta spell everything out for ya cause ya seem just a wee bit ....) Must be nice to be you Mr Know-it-All ... Aren’t you glad you’re you ! Cause I’m happy I’m not ! LMFAO


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Little Al (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s great Al ! I never “admitted” to not doing work for 3rd parties at all ! ... I was asked by mastermind who on this site I had ported saws for and I gave him an honest answer ... believe it or not Al there’s life outside of arb site and oh-pee-e forum ! My what a presumptuous man you are Al ! And a spendthrift with your tongue to boot ! Good day sir - now get off the forum and go cut / process some wood already


How much wood you cut today Frank? (Honest answer if possible )Ive had a bit of a pissy day Iv'e only managed 18 truckloads


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Little Al said:


> How much wood you cut today Frank? (Honest answer if possible )Ive had a bit of a pissy day Iv'e only managed 18 truckloads


Just a few cookies Al - working on the 462c trying to get more air-flow thru the engine ... it seems that the stock intake is a limiting factor if one wants quicker cutting ... PS won $500 on the Super Bowl ! Almost 1/2 to another 462c ! Never bet against “The Machine”


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 4, 2019)

Lets see what you're talking about.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> I think you owe everybody on this site and whoever else knows you a big “thankyou” for buying you a 462c. Ya know what I mean Gary? Wink wink. Your tax dollars hard at work boyz



Please stop calling him Gary. Knowing that we share a name is quite disturbing.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

GCJenks204 said:


> Please stop calling him Gary. Knowing that we share a name is quite disturbing.


Yes ... yes it is !


----------



## wcorey (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Haha ... so if my approach /thoughts don’t align with yours or others then they are to be ridiculed and cast away ?



It’s your approach to marketing that I ridicule, I just can’t stomach the empty hype. 
If you had an actual approach to porting then maybe I could ridicule that too.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Lets see what you're talking about.


Give him a little bit . 462 is fairly new and not many interweb pics out there yet to copy and paste .


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Who’s we? You n Susan? You n momma? You yourself and Irene? Why must u constantly falsely inflate your image? Did momma not give u enough attention when u were a lad? What you don’t see is this IS the problem people have with you. There’s not 1 cell of humility in your body none, Zero, zilch. That and your completely and utterly full of chit.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Just a few cookies Al - working on the 462c trying to get more air-flow thru the engine ... it seems that the stock intake is a limiting factor if one wants quicker cutting ... PS won $500 on the Super Bowl ! Almost 1/2 to another 462c ! Never bet against “The Machine”


Your such a habitual liar I wood bet 500 that you lost 500 in the pool, not won it. The machine? Baahahahaha what an azzbag


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

wcorey said:


> It’s your approach to marketing that I ridicule, I just can’t stomach the empty hype.
> If you had an actual approach to porting then maybe I could ridicule that too.


I’m sure you are salivating at the prospect ... oh well ! We shall do the modifications and flow enhancements and let the 462c speak for itself ! Perhaps YOU should do a 462c thread - I look forward to the videos of not only your 300Psi saw but also Your 462 build - then I shall come on your thread and stink up the joint like you have chosen to do on mine ! Good day ... Out


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Give him a little bit . 462 is fairly new and not many interweb pics out there yet to copy and paste .


No gutted stratos ala “Snelling” here


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Haha ... so if my approach /thoughts don’t align with yours or others then they are to be ridiculed and cast away ? That’s funny right there haha- straight out of the Brad Snelling school of sop ( that means standard operating procedure if you weren’t aware - gotta spell everything out for ya cause ya seem just a wee bit ....) Must be nice to be you Mr Know-it-All ... Aren’t you glad you’re you ! Cause I’m happy I’m not ! LMFAO





Frank Rizzo said:


> No gutted stratos ala “Snelling” here View attachment 712714



Hmmmmmmmmmm do these two statements contradict each other just a tad?


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 4, 2019)

Let's see pics. Of anything inside the saw. So far there isn't proof that you even lifted a wrench.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Let's see pics. Of anything inside the saw. So far there isn't proof that you even lifted a wrench.


Dood there’s no way he is pullin da jug on that saw. Guaranteed!


----------



## Little Al (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Just a few cookies Al - working on the 462c trying to get more air-flow thru the engine ... it seems that the stock intake is a limiting factor if one wants quicker cutting ... PS won $500 on the Super Bowl ! Almost 1/2 to another 462c ! Never bet against “The Machine”


Is there a bigger demand for Pizza bases at the moment ? get in there & diversifie Frank for when the inlet mod parts have swamped the market


----------



## Trent Curtis (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No gutted stratos ala “Snelling” here View attachment 712714



Never met Brad, but we’ve all seen his saws run and they speak for themselves. A statement that doesn’t hold true for you.

Snelling’s work doesn’t require the validation of a 45+ year old, unemployed, lying hack. 

You have been fairly “exposed” in your “build thread”, Frank. 

Life’s a Bi*** ain’t it?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Little Al said:


> Is there a bigger demand for Pizza bases at the moment ? get in there & diversifie Frank for when the inlet mod parts have swamped the market


Trade secret Al ! That info stays behind the shop walls


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Never met Brad, but we’ve all seen his saws run and they speak for themselves. A statement that doesn’t hold true for you.
> 
> Snelling’s work doesn’t require the validation of a 45+ year old, unemployed, lying hack.
> 
> ...


Yah , Mr Snelling’s 462c with his 22% gains (thru “Ohio” - really rotted cottonwood) hardwood and gutted - stratos mod will be left in the proverbial “dust” ! I’ll be tickling 14% gains BEFORE flow-enhancements to the cylinder are made ! Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it ... Buster ! LMFAO ... Also I challenged him to a saw off not once but twice ....Most recently on his 462c “Snellerized Style” build ... we were to run the saws in genuine hardwood with the same bar and chain ... I graciously allowed him to make the first cut and the $500 (250 per man) wood go to a mutually agreed upon charity .... I’ve heard NOTHING from him ... maybe his saws speak but he most certainly does not ! Matter of fact since you brought up his name ... he was supposed to obtain another 462c and port it conventionally .... (???) Can’t filch numbers from another on a Saw (462c) that’s just been released now can we ? LMFAO


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 4, 2019)

I send you 20 bucks pay pal gift if you post a video tour of your shop and mention this build thread.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> I send you 20 bucks pay pal gift if you post a video tour of your shop and mention this build thread.


I will put a meth pipe in the pot for this video. Tempting frankie?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> I send you 20 bucks pay pal gift if you post a video tour of your shop and mention this build thread.


I just hit 5hun in super bowl so I don’t really need the $20 but thanks for the offer ... just an 8x16 lathe but more than adequate for my purposes ... another video on my channel where I show adapter fittment  ...


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I just hit 5hun in super bowl so I don’t really need the $20 but thanks for the offer ...




That's cool. I can wait till you need a fix.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> That's cool. I can wait till you need a fix.


Which will be tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I just hit 5hun in super bowl so I don’t really need the $20 but thanks for the offer ... just an 8x16 lathe but more than adequate for my purposes ... another video on my channel where I show adapter fittment  ...



If I can make one suggestion, when you eventually learn how to port saws, I wood drop any association with the fabz acres, black cat performance etc names and start fressh because it will be a cold day in hell any one will hire u fer yer services! K Frankie?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> That's cool. I can wait till you need a fix.


A fix ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> A fix ?


I c what u did there! Well played sir, damn sneaky meth heads are pretty clever sometimes..


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

I keep seeing ignored content ... hmm must be Flabz again ! Oh well !


----------



## TBS (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I just hit 5hun in super bowl so I don’t really need the $20 but thanks for the offer ... just an 8x16 lathe but more than adequate for my purposes ... another video on my channel where I show adapter fittment  ...




You didn't finish the last video.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I keep seeing ignored content ... hmm must be Flabz again ! Oh well !


 sounds like u got too many people on ignore to me. This is basic mathematics 101


----------



## wcorey (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m sure you are salivating at the prospect ... oh well ! We shall do the modifications and flow enhancements and let the 462c speak for itself ! Perhaps YOU should do a 462c thread - I look forward to the videos of not only your 300Psi saw but also Your 462 build - then I shall come on your thread and stink up the joint like you have chosen to do on mine ! Good day ... Out



Saws on video can lie just as easily as the person who built ‘em.
Actually I’d like to discuss porting but since everything you do is such a secret there’s not much to talk about there.
I also look forward to your 120psi build, put up against another saw that others here have run.

I probably won’t have a 462 for 5-10 years as I won’t spend over 1k on a saw and have to wait patiently for blown up or run over ones. I haven’t even found a deal on a 461 yet, I’m still stuck in the 460 era there.
I don’t mind really, have more saws than I know what to do with anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

33 pages! Can a guy get a update?!!! I’m confused what this thread is about


----------



## TBS (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> 33 pages! Can a guy get a update?!!! I’m confused what this thread is about


----------



## wcorey (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> 33 pages! Can a guy get a update?!!! I’m confused what this thread is about



So far this hasn’t been a build thread, just Gary meets 462 and goes on a couple video dates.

(In my best Foghorn Leghorn voice)
Ah say, where’s the beef, boy!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

I don’t bother ... chasing mice around


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 712741
> I don’t bother ... chasing mice around


That five hundy u won shood get ya a few sessions with a good shrink eh?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 4, 2019)

basher said:


> That five hundy u won shood get ya a few sessions with a good shrink eh?


And some new pants and choos ffs


----------



## TBS (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 712741
> I don’t bother ... chasing mice around


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2019)

huskihl said:


> And some new pants and choos ffs


LOL...troof. but I ain't buyin the 500 dolla thang.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2019)

wcorey said:


> So far this hasn’t been a build thread, just Gary meets 462 and goes on a couple video dates.
> 
> (In my best Foghorn Leghorn voice)
> Ah say, where’s the beef, boy!


And you forgot the PhotoShopped 400 he posted.


----------



## TBS (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


>


----------



## Gary F Fabian Jr (Feb 4, 2019)

Any updates on the saw build? 
Maybe all you naysayers outta let up on the guy and let him work his magic.

I for one really enjoy the technical aspects of the build. What's a new guy like myself need to do to become an internet chainsaw guru?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> Any updates on the saw build?
> Maybe all you naysayers outta let up on the guy and let him work his magic.
> 
> I for one really enjoy the technical aspects of the build. What's a new guy like myself need to do to become an internet chainsaw guru?



It’s easy........
Misrepresentation with Hotsaws101
Denying you know who black cat poop is.
Make contradictory statements about Brads work
And NEVER answer a question when asked.
And do poor PhotoShop work
And make claims you can’t back up.
And just don’t do a build in your build thread.
And the big one.......NEVER TIE YOUR SHOES!!!!!!!......unless you are in your Sunday Go To Meetin Crocs......


----------



## Gary F Fabian Jr (Feb 4, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 712762
> View attachment 712763
> View attachment 712765
> 
> ...




Tell me more about this hotsaws 101, I'm intrigued. Is he an internet chainsaw guru? I'm not really good with photoshop, but I know how to Google.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> Tell me more about this hotsaws 101, I'm intrigued. Is he an internet chainsaw guru? I'm not really good with photoshop, but I know how to Google.


Ask The Frank.......he has the East Coast Franchise


----------



## Gary F Fabian Jr (Feb 4, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ask The Frank.......he has the East Coast Franchise



Who is "the frank", is he an internet chainsaw guru as well?


----------



## Gary F Fabian Jr (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> Who is "the frank", is he an internet chainsaw guru as well?



Hey, my middle name is frank, what a coincidence! Weird, right?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2019)

Vewy vewy Stwange......


Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> Hey, my middle name is frank, what a coincidence! Weird, right?



And strange or sad is the word I would use.


----------



## TBS (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Gary F Fabian Jr (Feb 4, 2019)

What exactly does "flow enhancements" mean?


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 4, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


>



GWAR!!!!!!


----------



## shadco (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> What exactly does "flow enhancements" mean?



Flow enhancements are the product of pickled eggs and beer.

.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> What exactly does "flow enhancements" mean?


I answered that a few post back


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey fellas ! Crabby Cooter is back for a limited time ! Ease on down the yellow-brick road https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms-462-finds-is-way-to-tree-monkeys-bench.324719/.... I’ve got to open the windows and let the stink waft out ! You guys stanky badly ... go over and see Crabby and take the stink with you


----------



## TBS (Feb 4, 2019)

cus_deluxe said:


> GWAR!!!!!!



They are awesome. Should've got them do the Superbowl halftime show.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



It appears everyone’s work boots are tied in that video. This video has nothing to do wit u correct? Or does it? is this the east coast franchise? Maybe your dikhead buddy @Del_ can explain the misrepresentation?


----------



## Little Al (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> What exactly does "flow enhancements" mean?


Being of an age that school days were back in the dark ages Flow Enhancements possibly referred to how high you could piss up the communal urinal wall


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> Any updates on the saw build?
> Maybe all you naysayers outta let up on the guy and let him work his magic.
> 
> I for one really enjoy the technical aspects of the build. What's a new guy like myself need to do to become an internet chainsaw guru?





Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> Tell me more about this hotsaws 101, I'm intrigued. Is he an internet chainsaw guru? I'm not really good with photoshop, but I know how to Google.





Gary F Fabian Jr said:


> What exactly does "flow enhancements" mean?


Looks like Frank went to the lieberry and signed up under another alias.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

Since we'll see no grinding pics or theory from Frank, here's some hackery from my shop. I'm NOT a specialist.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 5, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> They are awesome. Should've got them do the Superbowl halftime show.


Not the same since dave brockie died. They used to put on a hell of a show for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m obviously new to this site and have just been lurking but I’ve come across some crazy threads. Are there moderators on this site or is it a free for all? I don’t know the op, but why all the heat on him and why does he stick around to take it? Seems pretty harsh, I would be afraid he would go postal sometime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Or at least can someone explain all the names so I can sorta follow along? I’ve seen Frank Rizzo, fwank wizzo, fabz, fabz2, fabz3, flabz, Gary, Gary Fabian jr? Are all these the same person? Some of them? None of them? also I have a strong anti drug stance because of what it did to a close family member of mine, is this guy really a meth addict?


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 5, 2019)

There are 2 not moderated areas. This thread and politics/religion.

The reason for this will become obvious when you realize the op has posted zero useful info and his insights come from being a fanboy.

Can he port this thing? Dunno but my moneys on he is waiting for a cylinder/piston from Jack/HotSaws101 a reputable faller and saw hack.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> There are 2 not moderated areas. This thread and politics/religion.
> 
> The reason for this will become obvious when you realize the op has posted zero useful info and his insights come from being a fanboy.
> 
> Can he port this thing? Dunno but my moneys on he is waiting for a cylinder/piston from Jack/HotSaws101 a reputable faller and saw hack.


That’s even more confusing because the op has that name hotsaws101 in his signature. I’m assuming there’s a west coast franchisee since there’s an east coast franchisee and the east franchise is waiting for a cylinder from the west franchise to complete this build?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

wcorey said:


> So far this hasn’t been a build thread, just Gary meets 462 and goes on a couple video dates.
> 
> (In my best Foghorn Leghorn voice)
> Ah say, where’s the beef, boy!


Really ? It’s a new model guy ... takes time ... I guarantee it’ll be done before we see your 300Psi Saw video k


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 5, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> That’s even more confusing because the op has that name hotsaws101 in his signature. I’m assuming there’s a west coast franchisee since there’s an east coast franchisee and the east franchise is waiting for a cylinder from the west franchise to complete this build?


That is appears to be his M.O.

~Confusion


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> That is appears to be his M.O.
> 
> ~Confusion


Yah , it seems that the same individuals continue to stink - up the thread ! Right now I’m waiting on parts from the dealer ; in the meantime I’m making a sleeve to reduce I.D. and increase the length of the tube exhaust ... we start at 3” and work our way back until we hit the sweet spot ... pics of sleeve coming soon


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Can he port this thing? Dunno but my moneys on he is waiting for a cylinder/piston from Jack/HotSaws101 a reputable faller and saw hack.


Yah , Jack is an excellent faller and a very very good builder ; There is no jug/slug coming from Jack/Hotsaws101 ... this is complete fabricated nonsense ! Dunno but my money’s on the “Saw hack” everyday and twice on Sunday! The “peanut - gallery “ is getting too big for their respective britches imho ... it will be glorious “spankings galore” very soon my friend !


----------



## wcorey (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Really ? It’s a new model guy ... takes time ... I guarantee it’ll be done before we see your 300Psi Saw video k



Well since you seem stuck like a broken record on me shooting for the moon compression wise, then why don't you build yours to 90psi.
You should get plenty o revs outa that according to your 'reasoning', nothing to hold it back...

And what does being a new model have to do with it? 
It's not like you have a huge depth of experience porting older models, unless you just mean you've figured out how long the 'sleeve' is for those, lol...
Maybe not enough 'how to' 462 videos on youtube yet?
Still fishing for info on the cc thread? I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for Scott to give you the secret recipe.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

Also curious what "parts" you're waiting for from the dealer...


----------



## wcorey (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> it will be glorious “spankings galore” very soon my friend !



Like anyone is going to believe your short, sparsely detailed cooky cutting comparison vids...

Now if you showed up at a gtg... Cutting edge/NY coming up soon...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Going to shift gears here a little as I’m waiting on parts for the 462c ... I do have a 441c that is ready to be assembled ... 
There is a pic of the 441c for all the whiners !


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

That looks like a stock port polished up.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Well since you seem stuck like a broken record on me shooting for the moon compression wise, then why don't you build yours to 90psi.
> You should get plenty o revs outa that according to your 'reasoning', nothing to hold it back...
> 
> And what does being a new model have to do with it?
> ...


Never asked Scott for the secret recipe??? He paid for his build , and now is entitled to the rewards ... Besides , Even if he gave it to me woodnt it be like “paint by numbers” but ya didn’t paint the real thing ? No fun in that eh ? ... Nah ... give me some time ... a few pistons , some machining work and test test test and you might just be surprised with the finished product ...of course Mr. Know-it-all , the point is mute because you already built a 462c with 25hp ! Regarding the 90 lbs compression “build” .... that’s absurd ! Really are you that obtuse ? ... You would be laughed right out the door on other forums for even suggesting that ... perhaps Mr. Know-it-all was the wrong moniker for you !!!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Jack is an excellent faller and a very very good builder ; There is no jug/slug coming from Jack/Hotsaws101 ... this is complete fabricated nonsense ! Dunno but my money’s on the “Saw hack” everyday and twice on Sunday! The “peanut - gallery “ is getting too big for their respective britches imho ... it will be glorious “spankings galore” very soon my friend !


Can you please help me understand because I would like to follow along, but it’s very confusing. I assume jack is the west coast franchise? And you are the east coast franchise? I also assume you 2 bounce ideas off each other when a new saw comes out like the 462 just did till you come up with the best plan to mod these? Thanks


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Also curious what "parts" you're waiting for from the dealer...


P/N 1142-141-0900


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 2000 saws ? Well ya got me beat by a country mile ! The only “Saw” business I’ve done on here is an 064 purchase although I’ve had numerous pm requests for work which I respectfully declined ... A guy like me can make a lot more bread using them than building them - that being said during the down-time (wintertime) the saws are getting some time in the “cauldron of performance “ lol


It’s been 2 years Franklin.........


----------



## Honyuk96 (Feb 5, 2019)

Over/under bonanzass123 is yet another iteration ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Honyuk96 said:


> Over/under bonanzass123 is yet another iteration ?


Iteration of what?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Can you please help me understand because I would like to follow along, but it’s very confusing. I assume jack is the west coast franchise? And you are the east coast franchise? I also assume you 2 bounce ideas off each other when a new saw comes out like the 462 just did till you come up with the best plan to mod these? Thanks


When you assume you make an ass out of you and me ! This I can say — Jack will not tell you anything about his actual builds - He has made clear his thoughts on this to me via phone conversation and I respect his position


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> When you assume you make an ass out of you and me ! This I can say — Jack will not tell you anything about his actual builds - He has made clear his thoughts on this to me via phone conversation and I respect his position


Wow! Sorry, didn’t know it was such a sensitive area for you, my apologies. I wasn’t asking for any secrets, just was wondering if the east and west worked together even though the timber is different


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 5, 2019)

Honyuk96 said:


> Over/under bonanzass123 is yet another iteration ?



LOL. Gotta be......


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> LOL. Gotta be......


Not sure what you guys are talking about, but I’m getting the sense this site isn’t very welcoming to new members? Guess I’m not in the “click” yet to understand all the secret talk.


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 5, 2019)

I am pretty new. I feel welcomed. 

This thread is it own animal. It is like squirrel with a drug issue humping an LLama's leg. If you are really new, I apologize. Do yourself a favor and look away before you waist any more time on the OP. Some of us are sick and got wrapped up watching to see how dumb this guy can be and for how long. It is amusing seeing this buffoon continue to pretend to be a saw guru.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> I am pretty new. I feel welcomed.
> 
> This thread is it own animal. It is like squirrel with a drug issue humping an LLama's leg. If you are really new, I apologize. Do yourself a favor and look away before you waist any more time on the OP. Some of us are sick and got wrapped up watching to see how dumb this guy can be and for how long. It is amusing seeing this buffoon continue to pretend to be a saw guru.


Apology accepted, thanks. I guess I just tried to get my feet wet in the wrong thread. It’s just that I’ve come across so many threads pertaining to all these different names that appear to be the same person or screenshots etc of different names of the same person and I was curious. I guess I could understand the op’s defensive nature to me with how he is treated around here. None of it makes sense to me though why he would start threads when he just gets severely flamed. Thanks again for the apology


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 5, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, but I’m getting the sense this site isn’t very welcoming to new members? Guess I’m not in the “click” yet to understand all the secret talk.





bonanzass123 said:


> Apology accepted, thanks. I guess I just tried to get my feet wet in the wrong thread. It’s just that I’ve come across so many threads pertaining to all these different names that appear to be the same person or screenshots etc of different names of the same person and I was curious. I guess I could understand the op’s defensive nature to me with how he is treated around here. None of it makes sense to me though why he would start threads when he just gets severely flamed. Thanks again for the apology



The OP is pathological lying cartoon character who has a history of trashing people who actually do the things he pretends to do. He goes out of his way to talk trash in respected members threads hoping to get attention. So when he posts his tall tails people return the favor and are entertained trying to figure out what is really wrong with him. Many speculate drugs or mental issues. I think inbreeding and lead based paint poisoning are also potential contributors. No matter what stirs his drink he really just craves attention and we are feeding him while enjoying ourselves at his expense.

This forum is a great place to learn a lot and is full of classy people. .1% just happens to be bringing out the worst in some of us.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, but I’m getting the sense this site isn’t very welcoming to new members? Guess I’m not in the “click” yet to understand all the secret talk.


Yah , some of these guys are complete jackwagens who do nothing but : whine complain piss and moan and stink up the joint without contributing ANY useful info ... You can select ignore function and not have to view their collective garbage


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> P/N 1142-141-0900


Is that the "pics of porting" package from the dealer?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , some of these guys are complete jackwagens who do nothing but : whine complain piss and moan and stink up the joint without contributing ANY useful info ... You can select ignore function and not have to view their collective garbage


Oh and I forgot character assassination is their favorite tactic however they never seem to be able to show tangible evidence ... were this a court of law with their “evidence “ they wood be laughed out the door an so fast it wood make their head spin ....


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2019)

When ole fabz was born, they put a s s hole on the birth certificate as gender. In the nursey the sign on the crib said baby a s s hole instead of boy or girl. when the doctor pulled him out the womb he shouted.."It's a..err..uhh..a s s hole? When they handed him to his mom, she gasp for breath and yelled.."my gawd I done give birth to an a s s hole, then turned to his dad and said Honey he looks just like you.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> never seem to be able to show tangible evidence


Dot dot dot


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , some of these guys are complete jackwagens who do nothing but : whine complain piss and moan and stink up the joint without contributing ANY useful info ... You can select ignore function and not have to view their collective garbage



“Without contributing ANY useful info”........describing yourself exactly and completely ........
So far you have given a picture of a 462 and a PhotoShopped 400 and the part number of a gasket.
And claiming to be HotSaw101 east coast franchise.........
Wow.....way to make powah.......


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> I am pretty new. I feel welcomed.
> 
> This thread is it own animal. It is like squirrel with a drug issue humping an LLama's leg. If you are really new, I apologize. Do yourself a favor and look away before you waist any more time on the OP. Some of us are sick and got wrapped up watching to see how dumb this guy can be and for how long. It is amusing seeing this buffoon continue to pretend to be a saw guru.


Haha  it took some time to get it right but she’s a ripper ! NONE of these dim-bulbs that shoot from the hip can hold a candle to this build ... I can go on all day uploading videos but what’s the point ? THEY KNOW that their ass is grass and I’m about to MOW IT !


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Haha  it took some time to get it right but she’s a ripper ! NONE of these dim-bulbs that shoot from the hip can hold a candle to this build ... I can go on all day uploading videos but what’s the point ? THEY KNOW that their ass is grass and I’m about to MOW IT !



You actually think that thing is fast?


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 5, 2019)

You're a douche, man. And a lying one at that...


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 5, 2019)

You realize you posted a 261 that wasn't impressive in the build thread for your 462? It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

We're almost to 40 pages, still without any real changes to his saw. I'm actually starting to like this ****.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> You actually think that thing is fast?


No , I think you stink


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 5, 2019)

So when other builders experimented and showed there results it wasn't good enough for you? You talked a bunch of trash on each step they took. Now you supposedly are testing for "perfection" but cry that people are busting your balls? 

To the new guy bonnaza , Frank is a dedicated jack off w/ no friends or job. Shows videos of saws that other people built and claims they are his builds. Even tho he just admitted a few pages back that he hasn't built any saws and is trying to learn. He has been on every firewood/chainsaw forum that ever existed, kicked off every one but this one w/ his current username. Did you see the video from yesterday where he turned a box fan on in the background and claimed it was his lathe? You've probably seen enough from him to know to not give him any business. You would be his first customer if you hired him. 
Also he has no association w/ hotsaws 101. Frank/Garry stole hotsaws 101's name trying to fool people into sending saws to himself.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm surprised Flabz hasn't chimed in yet


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> So when other builders experimented and showed there results it wasn't good enough for you? You talked a bunch of trash on each step they took. Now you supposedly are testing for "perfection" but cry that people are busting your balls?
> 
> To the new guy bonnaza , Frank is a dedicated jack off w/ no friends or job. Shows videos of saws that other people built and claims they are his builds. Even tho he just admitted a few pages back that he hasn't built any saws and is trying to learn. He has been on every firewood/chainsaw forum that ever existed, kicked off every one but this one w/ his current username. Did you see the video from yesterday where he turned a box fan on in the background and claimed it was his lathe? You've probably seen enough from him to know to not give him any business. You would be his first customer if you hired him.
> Also he has no association w/ hotsaws 101. Frank/Garry stole hotsaws 101's name trying to fool people into sending saws to himself.


This guy is a loud-mouth character assassinating punk who loves to run his flapper about that which he know little about ... This is a build thread not a forum for you to shoot from the hip and regurgitate the same nonsense over and over again .... nobody cares , nobody is interested, you’re not funny and you’re not cute ! Adios amigo , ignore sequence activated !


----------



## Tor R (Feb 5, 2019)

Excelent thread, a bit abnormal on AS but we're living in a new era.

I did not see/read the final conclussion, how much gain did the 462 pick up?


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 5, 2019)

Squirrel!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> Excelent thread, a bit abnormal on AS but we're living in a new era.
> 
> I did not see/read the final conclussion, how much gain did the 462 pick up?


So far I’ve posted 3 vids ... stock baseline ; muffler mod and tube exhaust with cover removed .... from stock with fresh off roll chain I’ve gained 10% .... next step is to modify intake for more air flow ... then port- job ... stay tuned


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> Excelent thread, a bit abnormal on AS but we're living in a new era.
> 
> I did not see/read the final conclussion, how much gain did the 462 pick up?


Nothing yet. Waiting for Jack to send it back. Does anyone think he ports saws, owns a logging business (but has no test logs), ties his boots, owns a home or anything else he is trying to sell?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

here’s a hot woods ported 362c that is a fuzz behind the stock 462c ... We can use this as a comparison when the 462c is hot-woods ported


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Here’s a Hotsaws101 461


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Hot-woods ported 660 running pig-rich while seating rings ... Lot more in here once we dial in the carb


----------



## Tor R (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>





Frank Rizzo said:


>





Frank Rizzo said:


>


thanks, difficult to see/count out where the 10% gain was though.

PS, you look quite untrained, have you ever consider to go to a gym?


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> thanks, difficult to see/count out where the 10% gain was though.
> 
> PS, you look quite untrained, have you ever consider to go to a gym?


Horrible sir.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 5, 2019)

In the US, woodsmen cut in their pajamas, in a structure adjacent to their homes on property rented to them monthly.


----------



## Tor R (Feb 5, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Horrible sir.


I hope I didnt sound horrible, it was ment as a kind advice for him.
He won't last one hour in the field in such a shape!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> thanks, difficult to see/count out where the 10% gain was though.
> 
> PS, you look quite untrained, have you ever consider to go to a gym?


1st video vs last is easily 10% ... log is 155lb .... Don’t need gym ... strong as bull from doing wood


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 5, 2019)

10.6 stock, 10.6 MM, 9.12 pipe in different soft log. I would leave it stock. Hard to time cuts when you already start cut before video.


----------



## Tor R (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 1st video vs last is easily 10% ... log is 155lb .... Don’t need gym ... strong as bull from doing wood


gee, you are handling the axe as a girl!!!
But the grunting sound was impressive, carry on sir!


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 5, 2019)

65 years old and don't grunt that much taking a crap! Straight grain medium wood, not impressed! Frozen wood also splits easier.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> thanks, difficult to see/count out where the 10% gain was though.
> 
> PS, you look quite untrained, *have you ever consider to go to a gym?*


LOL.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Tor R (Feb 5, 2019)

Duce said:


> 10.6 stock, 10.6 MM, 9.12 pipe in different soft log. I would leave it stock. Hard to time cuts when you already start cut before video.


looks to be a close call.
Perhaps he should leave the 462 in stock shape and go for a proper health studio instead.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



What's this S H I T Rizzo?
Did you mess you camo pajamas up playing with that stick?


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 5, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


>



Not bad check this out


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> thanks, difficult to see/count out where the 10% gain was though.
> 
> PS, you look quite untrained, have you ever consider to go to a gym?


Frank is too busy for the Gym..........


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> In the US, woodsmen cut in their pajamas, in a structure adjacent to their homes on property rented to them monthly.



With untied boots........


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 1st video vs last is easily 10% ... log is 155lb .... Don’t need gym ... strong as bull from doing wood



Dam.....you take FOREVAH!!!!!!
Almost 70 with a bad back and I’d be ashamed of the grunts you make.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 5, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 713121
> 
> Frank is too busy for the Gym..........


Yeah butt he works out...


STRONG AS BULL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 5, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> Yeah butt he works out
> View attachment 713127
> 
> STRONG AS BULL


STRONG AS BULL SHYTE.


----------



## DSW (Feb 5, 2019)

Where could I find the info to purchase my own camo jammers and the boots with the fur?


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 5, 2019)

He grabbed saw...next thing you know.....gary got.....low(iq).....low(iq)....low(iq).....low(iq)


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

DSW said:


> Where could I find the info to purchase my own camo jammers and the boots with the fur?



Frank got his from inside his work bench/his moms washer.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Tor R said:


> gee, you are handling the axe as a girl!!!
> But the grunting sound was impressive, carry on sir!


Not axe ! Maul ... sound is called kiai ... used in martial - art to flow chi ... wood you like demonstration ?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not axe ! Maul ... sound is called kiai ... used in martial - art to flow chi ... wood you like demonstration ?



That video of your martial arts would win America’s Funniest Home Video


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not axe ! Maul ... sound is called kiai ... used in martial - art to flow chi ... wood you like demonstration ?


Or perhaps I shred Yngwie riffs instead lol !!!


----------



## Honyuk96 (Feb 5, 2019)

Look out Frank's got a ported black belt w flow enhanced gi


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Honyuk96 said:


> Look out Frank's got a ported black belt w flow enhanced gi



I see what you did there.......


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2019)

LMAO, Now he is a kung fu expert. you can't make this stuff up


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Or perhaps I shred Yngwie riffs instead lol !!!



You are better schooled in Pokeman or Dungeons and Dragons. 

Oh.......and eating Hot Pockets.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2019)

I must be a kung fu specialist too, I make the same sounds on the toilet in the mornings.


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 5, 2019)

The little engine that couldn't.

Toot toot.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 5, 2019)

And he threatened 97 year old Tor R, put my money Tor. Can he get any lower?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not axe ! Maul ... sound is called kiai ... used in martial - art to flow chi ... wood you like demonstration ?


Well of course we want a demonstration, make a video of you kung fuin something.


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 5, 2019)

I would pay 50 bucks to see Gary in a gee doing any kind of Kata?

#pleasegodmakethishappenplease


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> I would pay 50 bucks to see Gary in a gee doing any kind of Kata?
> 
> #pleasegodmakethishappenplease


We don’t do Kata ...


----------



## BangBang77 (Feb 5, 2019)

Now you're a martial artist?

Cobra Kai, huh?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> We don’t do Kata ...



You just doo......doo-doo.......


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> Now you're a martial artist?
> 
> Cobra Kai, huh?



Hey!!!!!
He’s seen ALL the movies!!!!!
He knows!!!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Duce said:


> 10.6 stock, 10.6 MM, 9.12 pipe in different soft log. I would leave it stock. Hard to time cuts when you already start cut before video.


Same tree .... I must be doing something right ! Von Blunder did a muffler mod and his Saw was SLOWER than stock ! Of course I won’t be using any “gutted stratos” modifications ... That would simply be “uncivilized” !


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 5, 2019)

Same tree is meaningless, different color and diameter.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Duce said:


> Same tree is meaningless, different color and diameter.


Ok sweetie if you say so ....


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ok sweetie if you say so ....


Yes, that's what I said darling .


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 5, 2019)

Duce said:


> Yes, that's what I said darling .


You do realize the closer to the butt the denser the wood ...


----------



## huskihl (Feb 6, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> With untied boots........


Even after the super bowl win...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , some of these guys are complete jackwagens who do nothing but : whine complain piss and moan and stink up the joint without contributing ANY useful info ... You can select ignore function and not have to view their collective garbage


if he ignored all the negative content this thread wood be 2 pages long instead of 40 he wood have learned nothing. at least he is learning what a scam artist u are- that is r contribution. Saving people’s hard earned money. Get it now dikhead? @Del_


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 6, 2019)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc I dread the thought of when the time comes for someone to ask me to port their 462. Not because of this Charlie Brown tree full of monkeys thread, but because they're kinda already hot woods ported from the factory.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc I dread the thought of when the time comes for someone to ask me to port their 462. Not because of this Charlie Brown tree full of monkeys thread, but because they're kinda already hot woods ported from the factory.


That’s when an honest porter tells the customer it’s not worth the expense for what gains will be achieved. Muffler mod, slight timing advance and once the saw is broken in little gains will be achieved from porting. Just my opinion. Most gains Frankie will see will be from the saw breaking in and falsifying his results. That saw should of had 5 gallons run thru it b4 he even started working on it. Stihl follows these forums and is getting free R&D from them, the numbers are optimized and not much could be done to improve them except for basic mods that work around the epa chit that’s holding the saw back. Again, jmho.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

I wood like to see some timed cuts of a completely broken in stock 462 vs a completely broken in muffler modded/timing advance saw vs a completely broken in ported saw from a reputable builder such as @Mastermind Worksaws or @crabby cooter and see the results. I wood be surprised if it’s more than a 10-15% gain.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

Like the 200&150.......perhaps not a lot to be gained.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

im not one to piss on someones meth pipe but this is what u need to do frankie. After this current 462 you have bathes in the cauldron of performance and you are satisfied with the gains you achieved go get yourself that second 462 with our tax dollars, ooops i mean your super bowl winnings and dont give it a bath in the cauldron of performance. watch all your gains vanish like a fart in da wind as tank after tank gets run thru the second stock 462. your 25% gain will soon become 20 then 15 then 10..............soon after you will realize someone took a giant steaming dump in your cauldron of performance and you will be yelling MOMMA WE GOT A CODE BROWN DOWN HERE!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Even after the super bowl win...


Oh man open the windows the bad awful stink has returned


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc I dread the thought of when the time comes for someone to ask me to port their 462. Not because of this Charlie Brown tree full of monkeys thread, but because they're kinda already hot woods ported from the factory.


It’s very similar to the 241 imho ... The preliminary findings indicate up to 7.5hp+ with stock carb ... IF these gains are achieved and Saw is run with 20” bar it will be a light-Sabre thru the timber! I have both the 461 and 462 - longer bar (25” +) buried or rakers low the 461 takes - more cc 76.5 vs 72.2 ccs and broader power ... Hot-woods with 20” bar and kept in sweet - spot ? 462c ... Hotsaws101 video compare - O ... you can just hear the 462c wanting to rev


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh man open the windows the bad awful stink has returned


That stank is me taking a dump in your cauldron of performance. corn? i didnt eat any corn!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s very similar to the 241 imho ... The preliminary findings indicate up to 7.5hp+ with stock carb ... IF these gains are achieved and Saw is run with 20” bar it will be a light-Sabre thru the timber! I have both the 461 and 462 - longer bar (25” +) buried or rakers low the 461 takes - more cc 76.5 vs 72.2 ccs and broader power ... Hot-woods with 20” bar and kept in sweet - spot ? 462c ... Hotsaws101 video compare - O ... you can just hear the 462c wanting to rev



so this video is you?


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 6, 2019)

Here we are at 40 pages and STILL not a lick of saw building


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Here we are at 40 pages and STILL not a lick of saw building


I posted a shot of the 441c cylinder a few pages back ... You guys are always whining - whining about this , whining about that - Give it a rest already


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I posted a shot of the 441c cylinder a few pages back ... You guys are always whining - whining about this , whining about that - Give it a rest already


That exhaust port looks sweet! Haven’t seen many known builders polish it to that extreme except for maybe doc from mofo I think. I was under the assumption no additional gains were achieved past a certain point of polish. Do you notice better flow with the extreme polish vs a more rough final finish? Nice job


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> That exhaust port looks sweet! Haven’t seen many known builders polish it to that extreme except for maybe doc from mofo I think. I was under the assumption no additional gains were achieved past a certain point of polish. Do you notice better flow with the extreme polish vs a more rough final finish? Nice job


Thank you ... imho it deters carbon build up ... your mileage may vary


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thank you ... imho it deters carbon build up ... your mileage may vary


I attempted watching your video but it was too damn dark for me hahaha my eyes are not so good. I guess it’s more about sound anyway. Is that the 441 that your working on now looking for bigger gains?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I attempted watching your video but it was too damn dark for me hahaha my eyes are not so good. I guess it’s more about sound anyway. Is that the 441 that your working on now looking for bigger gains?


That’s Jack Hotsaws101 in the video ....should have a vid of the 441c hot-woods ported on my utube channel shortly ... the 462c build is at a standstill ... waiting for parts from dealer , hopefully next week but ...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s Jack Hotsaws101 in the video ....should have a vid of the 441c hot-woods ported on my utube channel shortly ... the 462c build is at a standstill ... waiting for parts from dealer , hopefully next week but ...


Yeah I knew it was jack, can’t mistake his voice for anyone hahaha. I’m a big fan and seen lots of his videos, one hell of a faller. I heard him say he was on the east coast and since that’s your area maybe you were filming and running the tach for him testing your 441 while he was visiting you. I will subscribe to your channel too so I don’t miss that 441 vid of yours


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I posted a shot of the 441c cylinder a few pages back ... You guys are always whining - whining about this , whining about that - Give it a rest already


Your polishing skills are of extreme magnitude, now I understand all the PM's goin around here about other things you can polish well. Next video, please wear some pants that aren't gay. Believe it or not, you are NOT rockin the wore out camo PJ's and those fat girls knickers.

and for Christ sake..lace up them cheap ass boots. you must like the feel of sawdust in the boots.


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 1st video vs last is easily 10% ... log is 155lb .... Don’t need gym ... strong as bull from doing wood



strong as a bull..your the leader of BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 1st video vs last is easily 10% ... log is 155lb .... Don’t need gym ... strong as bull from doing wood



155 eh?? did you weigh it or just come up with that in yer non-compos-mentis little head?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thank you ... imho it deters carbon build up ... your mileage may vary


Then why do you “polish” your adapters?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Your polishing skills are of extreme magnitude, now I understand all the PM's goin around here about other things you can polish well. Next video, please wear some pants that aren't gay. Believe it or not, you are NOT rockin the wore out camo PJ's and those fat girls knickers.
> 
> and for Christ sake..lace up them cheap ass boots. you must like the feel of sawdust in the boots.



He can’t REACH his shoelaces


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Little Al (Feb 6, 2019)

Our #1 faller came in as I was video viewing His comments no t mine #1 if Our saws servicer a guy you know as poster "Little Al"presented me with a saw that needed that many pulls to start & kept stalling he would find it draped around his neck, #2 the chain fitted on to saw #2 "didn't seem to " chuck any decent chips " I got the impression that as someone requiring a decent performing saw for his lively hood he was not to taken with them & the reason I'm posting his English is very limited not being his #1 language


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Yeah I knew it was jack, can’t mistake his voice for anyone hahaha. I’m a big fan and seen lots of his videos, one hell of a faller. I heard him say he was on the east coast and since that’s your area maybe you were filming and running the tach for him testing your 441 while he was visiting you. I will subscribe to your channel too so I don’t miss that 441 vid of yours


Jack is in Oregon but may have recently relocated ... his son is assisting him iirc


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> 155 eh?? did you weigh it or just come up with that in yer non-compos-mentis little head?


Actually we DID weigh it ... I just knew some smartass wood take the bait !


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually we DID weigh it ... I just knew some smartass wood take the bait !


Who is we?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually we DID weigh it ... I just knew some smartass wood take the bait !





stihl sawing said:


> Who is we?


You ain't countin the gerbil in yer ass are ya?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Who is we?


Been trying to get this answered myself. Just another deceiving tactic to make it appear he has some big operation with employees helping him with the massive amount of bizness he has


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Who is we?


Multiple personalities without therapy.......and lord knows he needs it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s very similar to the 241 imho ... The preliminary findings indicate up to 7.5hp+ with stock carb ..


3.1hp saw achieved 7.5hp+, was that confirmed on a dyno?


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2019)

Duce said:


> 3.1hp saw achieved 7.5hp+, was that confirmed on a dyno?


yeah,, the peanut dyno between his ears...…………..


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , some of these guys are complete jackwagens who do nothing but : whine complain piss and moan and stink up the joint without contributing ANY useful info ... You can select ignore function and not have to view their collective garbage


I followed your suggestion and selected ignore on a lot of these members that are tearing up this thread, but it’s not making much sense anymore? I’m having an even harder time following along hahahahahaha.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m seeing pictures of goat asses and don’t know why hahahahahaha wtf?!! What does a goat ass got to do with someone porting a saw?


----------



## wcorey (Feb 6, 2019)

What does anything in this thread have to do with porting a saw?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 6, 2019)

basher said:


> That’s when an honest porter tells the customer it’s not worth the expense for what gains will be achieved. Muffler mod, slight timing advance and once the saw is broken in little gains will be achieved from porting. Just my opinion. Most gains Frankie will see will be from the saw breaking in and falsifying his results. That saw should of had 5 gallons run thru it b4 he even started working on it. Stihl follows these forums and is getting free R&D from them, the numbers are optimized and not much could be done to improve them except for basic mods that work around the epa chit that’s holding the saw back. Again, jmho.



What effect does the 'work around the epa chit that is holding the saw back' have on emissions?

The operator is only 24 inches or so away from the motor exhaust and will likely suffer a cumulative negative respiratory and cardiovascular response. 

Is liability a concern?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

wcorey said:


> What does anything in this thread have to do with porting a saw?


Well the op and jack are both saw porters from hotsaws101 correct? This thread is about porting a 462 correct? The op posted some pictures of the muffler and a video of a 462 that was already ported by him comparing it to a 461, 441 etc? What thread are you reading?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Duce said:


> 3.1hp saw achieved 7.5hp+, was that confirmed on a dyno?


You think a 3.1hp Saw achieved 7.5+hp


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Well the op and jack are both saw porters from hotsaws101 correct? This thread is about porting a 462 correct? The op posted some pictures of the muffler and a video of a 462 that was already ported by him comparing it to a 461, 441 etc? What thread are you reading?


If you think you're going to learn anything about saw porting here, prepare to be disappointed bub.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Well the op and jack are both saw porters from hotsaws101 correct? This thread is about porting a 462 correct? The op posted some pictures of the muffler and a video of a 462 that was already ported by him comparing it to a 461, 441 etc? What thread are you reading?


No , yes , 462 not ported yet , best cut time to date was achieved with tube exhaust and cover removed allowing more air to the firing chamber


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Well the op and jack are both saw porters from hotsaws101 correct? This thread is about porting a 462 correct? The op posted some pictures of the muffler and a video of a 462 that was already ported by him comparing it to a 461, 441 etc? What thread are you reading?


The OP is not a saw porter. Contrary to his saying so. All the reputable porters show pics of their work on a saw build thread All we have seen are pics of chains and air filters. The vids he posts are downloaded from the interwebs. Why do you think everyone is giving him a hard time?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You think a 3.1hp Saw achieved 7.5+hp


You posted this:


Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s very similar to the 241 imho ... The preliminary findings indicate up to 7.5hp+ with stock carb .


----------



## huskihl (Feb 6, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> The OP is not a saw porter. Contrary to his saying so. All the reputable porters show pics of their work on a saw build thread All we have seen are pics of chains and air filters. The vids he posts are downloaded from the interwebs. Why do you think everyone is giving him a hard time?


And the truth shall set you free.....or get you put on ignore. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

You wanna know what I think this thread is about? JEALOUSY! I’ve seen one known saw porter on here bashing, I’m sure some of these other people are othe porters under aliases bashing. I think they know jacks and franks brand, hotsaws101 is some stiff competition and they are doing their best to tarnish it. I’m here just to gather information on hotsaws101 because I have a 362rcm I want ported and it appears TO ME I may have found the porter I may go with.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Feb 6, 2019)

Who cares, i came here to see how many cinder blocks he can karate chop after flow enhancing his inner chi.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> You wanna know what I think this thread is about? JEALOUSY! I’ve seen one known saw porter on here bashing, I’m sure some of these other people are othe porters under aliases bashing. I think they know jacks and franks brand, hotsaws101 is some stiff competition and they are doing their best to tarnish it. I’m here just to gather information on hotsaws101 because I have a 362rcm I want ported and it appears TO ME I may have found the porter I may go with.


Hi frank.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> You wanna know what I think this thread is about? JEALOUSY! I’ve seen one known saw porter on here bashing, I’m sure some of these other people are othe porters under aliases bashing. I think they know jacks and franks brand, hotsaws101 is some stiff competition and they are doing their best to tarnish it. I’m here just to gather information on hotsaws101 because I have a 362rcm I want ported and it appears TO ME I may have found the porter I may go with.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Del_ said:


> What effect does the 'work around the epa chit that is holding the saw back' have on emissions?
> 
> The operator is only 24 inches or so away from the motor exhaust and will likely suffer a cumulative negative respiratory and cardiovascular response.
> 
> Is liability a concern?


Should this be a concern for me? I take my health seriously, and am seriously considering getting a 362 modded. I cut about 15 cords annually for myself and family. Will I pass out running this ported saw with the possibility of a heart attack? I have family history of heart disease. Thanks


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Hi frank.


I thought the same thing Kevin.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> If you think you're going to learn anything about saw porting here, prepare to be disappointed bub.


Well I learned that a polished port helps to prevent carbon buildup, does that not count? I don’t want any carbon scoring on my newly ported cylinder that I paid a lot of money to have sone. Makes sense to me


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)

Honyuk96 said:


> Who cares, i came here to see how many cinder blocks he can karate chop after flow enhancing his inner chi.


me too, but I don't think he can kick too high. he might squirt that gerbil out like a titan missile.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> You wanna know what I think this thread is about? JEALOUSY! I’ve seen one known saw porter on here bashing, I’m sure some of these other people are othe porters under aliases bashing. I think they know jacks and franks brand, hotsaws101 is some stiff competition and they are doing their best to tarnish it. I’m here just to gather information on hotsaws101 because I have a 362rcm I want ported and it appears TO ME I may have found the porter I may go with.


Bingo !!! These dum-dums know damn well that their little “side-gig” porting saws in a nice warm house/shop is preferable to being out in the elements doing ACTUAL PHYSICAL work ! Therefore when someone comes round that may Threaten said “side-gig” they will Lie , obfuscate , engage in nonsensical behavior, attempt to character- assassinate , etc etc ... Anyone with a grain of sense can see right thru these “knowledgeable individuals” ! LMFAO


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> You wanna know what I think this thread is about? JEALOUSY! I’ve seen one known saw porter on here bashing, I’m sure some of these other people are othe porters under aliases bashing. I think they know jacks and franks brand, hotsaws101 is some stiff competition and they are doing their best to tarnish it. I’m here just to gather information on hotsaws101 because I have a 362rcm I want ported and it appears TO ME I may have found the porter I may go with.


I didn't see any bashing by said known porter. In fact he invited Frank to his GTG this fall. I think you I mean Frank even said thank you.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Hi frank.


Hi Kevin


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I didn't see any bashing by said known porter. In fact he invited Frank to his GTG this fall. I think you I mean Frank even said than you.


??????


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I didn't see any bashing by said known porter. In fact he invited Frank to his GTG this fall. I think you I mean Frank even said than you.


Well that’s not how I took it, I don’t feel like going back and quoting all the I hate mfkr liar posts. Have a good day sir


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Bingo !!! These dum-dums know damn well that their little “side-gig” porting saws in a nice warm house/shop is preferable to being out in the elements doing ACTUAL PHYSICAL work ! Therefore when someone comes round that may Threaten said “side-gig” they will Lie , obfuscate , engage in nonsensical behavior, attempt to character- assassinate , etc etc ... Anyone with a grain of sense can see right thru these “knowledgeable individuals” ! LMFAO


Here's what this dum dum was doing last week. And with a unported saw to boot.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

huskihl said:


> And the truth shall set you free.....or get you put on ignore.





farmer steve said:


> Here's what this dum dum was doing last week. And with a unported saw to boot.
> View attachment 713265


very nice ... with a hot-woods port 362c that job would take 10minutes ... what did you do the other 39hrs and 50 minutes (assuming you work 40hrs) ?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Well that’s not how I took it, I don’t feel like going back and quoting all the I hate mfkr liar posts. Have a good day sir




They need to be given a little latitude.

They are just high strung, that's all.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> very nice ... with a hot-woods port 362c that job would take 10minutes ... what did you do the other 39hrs and 50 minutes (assuming you work 40hrs) ?


This is what I’m looking for, to be able to fall a 18inch dbh tree and have it bucked up in 10 minutes or there’s about with my 362. Can you make this happen for me and would i send it to jack or to you?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> very nice ... with a hot-woods port 362c that job would take 10minutes ... what did you do the other 39hrs and 50 minutes (assuming you work 40hrs) ?


Why would I want that saw? I have an 036 that wood put the 362 to shame. O and I usually work 60 hours a week.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Why would I want that saw? I have an 036 that wood put the 362 to shame. O and I usually work 60 hours a week.


I highly doubt your stock 036 will out cut a 362c ported by Frank, sorry bud,not buying it. My bullchit meter is going off.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 6, 2019)

Still waiting for that 241's dyno sheet showing 7.5hp+!


----------



## huskihl (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I highly doubt your stock 036 will out cut a 362c ported by Frank, sorry bud,not buying it. My bullchit meter is going off.


You should send your 362 to Frank and then do a build thread on it and keep us all posted along the way


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Why would I want that saw? I have an 036 that wood put the 362 to shame. O and I usually work 60 hours a week.


No juggling / deflection/ forum speak - just answer question - if not then kindly go do some “work” ! Heavens knows if I were “working” 60 hrs a week I wouldn’t have much time to comment on chainsaw forums !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Duce said:


> Still waiting for that 241's dyno sheet showing 7.5hp+!


Never said a 241c was put on Dyno and was making 7.5hp ... YOU DID ! Probably misinterpreted the statement and now are twisting words to suit your agenda ... Typical Snelling tactic from years ago but very very WEAK !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

huskihl said:


> You should send your 362 to Frank and then do a build thread on it and keep us all posted along the way


I don’t think that would be ethical, I’m sure the work done is proprietary. I’ve never had a saw ported but I would assume a non disclosure statement would have to be signed? I mean I see the time and testing involved, wouldn’t the person want that protected?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Never said a 241c was put on Dyno and was making 7.5hp ... YOU DID ! Probably misinterpreted the statement and now are twisting words to suit your agenda ... Typical Snelling tactic from years ago but very very WEAK !View attachment 713274


I had to unignore everyone so I can understand what is going on, very confusing with 10+ people on ignore


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I had to unignore everyone so I can understand what is going on, very confusing with 10+ people on ignore



So what is going on? Who's winning?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> So what is going on? Who's winning?


I don’t think there’s ever a winner when people act like this. I know I wasn’t brought up to hide behind a door and talk chit about someone.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I had to unignore everyone so I can understand what is going on, very confusing with 10+ people on ignore


Are you going to post before and after videos of your saw, you send to BCP? Please use same log (not branch) in your videos.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> So what is going on? Who's winning?


What’s going on? A smear campaign as far as I can tell


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Duce said:


> Are you going to post before and after videos of your saw, you send to BCP? Please use same log (not branch) in your videos.


No deal has been struck yet so that’s jumping the gun. I’m compiling a list of questions I will be sending frank via a pm because I doubt he wants anymore chit thrown at him from you fellas. Hell I don’t know he might be out of my price range.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> What’s going on? A smear campaign as far as I can tell



90% of this site is personal attacks, and much of it just nasty and for little or no reason. Some real Intels here that I had to put on ignore, 30 or more at least. 40yo men acting like 7yo children.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> 90% of this site is personal attacks, and much of it just nasty and for little or no reason. Some real Intels here that I had to put on ignore, 30 or more at least. 40yo men acting like 7yo children.


I’ve lurked on this site for many many years even though I just became a member, it’s really gone down hill and it appears the snowball has picked up speed as of late.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I’ve lurked on hotsaws101s YouTube page for many many years


Fixed it for ya Gary


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I don’t think that would be ethical, I’m sure the work done is proprietary. I’ve never had a saw ported but I would assume a non disclosure statement would have to be signed? I mean I see the time and testing involved, wouldn’t the person want that protected?


No signed statement ... however a gentleman’s agreement not to post pics of work / R&D / port timing numbers etc ... common sense and respect really ... one can make the argument “well I BOUGHT the Saw I can do WHATEVER I want “ and this is true ... That individual may find himself wading thru the pool of subordinate mechanics again if the original builder is made aware of the deceit / skullduggery !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Fixed it for ya Gary


Yeah move along toolbag, no clue what your talking about. My name is Steve by the way, what’s Yours?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Sleeve installed ... STIHL waiting on dealer ... apparently the P/N are valid but the “system” has not been updated yet !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

441c hot-woods port assembly nearing completion


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Yeah move along toolbag, no clue what your talking about. My name is Steve by the way, what’s Yours?


If you've "lurked for many many years", you would know my name. Or should I move along Gary?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> If you've "lurked for a while", you should know my name. Or should I move along Gary?


Yeah sorry bub, not that concerned with you to pay attention to your name. Ever here the term narcissist? Might wanna look up the definition and seek help for it

Here, read up, I did the work for ya. https://10faq.com/health/narcissist...2Cs3_svbHrhIPbunoZMe6Y6MM9wwkhixoCpC0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Sleeve installed ... STIHL waiting on dealer ... apparently the P/N are valid but the “system” has not been updated yet !View attachment 713283


Did you goober that weld on with a stick welder or what? That’s some crude work! Here’s what a nice one looks like!


----------



## Little Al (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I’m seeing pictures of goat asses and don’t know why hahahahahaha wtf?!! What does a goat ass got to do with someone porting a saw?


"You know nothing" he's" the new whizz kid porter on the forum( At least he's got the balls for it & you'd probably a straighter more sensible answer to a question ) I"m considering giving him a start. Tradename MMMMMMMRRRRRRRRP Power


----------



## Tor R (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not axe ! Maul ... sound is called kiai ... used in martial - art to flow chi ... wood you like demonstration ?


If I want to see you demonstrating martial arts on a video posted on AS?
Hell yeah!!!
Get in front of the video boy, meanwhile, I drive down and buy me a bag of popcorn!


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Yeah sorry bub, not that concerned with you to pay attention to your name.


But YOU ASKED ME WHAT IT WAS!!

Yah, you're definitely him. Or close kin...


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> But YOU ASKED ME WHAT IT WAS!!
> 
> Yah, you're definitely him. Or close kin...


his alter ego..three diff names....


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> But YOU ASKED ME WHAT IT WAS!!
> 
> Yah, you're definitely him. Or close kin...


Quote my full post so it’s not taken out of context, I was explaining WHY I don’t know your name currently. So what is it?


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 6, 2019)

olyman said:


> his alter ego..three diff names....


That's the only way this dumpster fire could burn hotter, more identities' lies to keep track of.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

olyman said:


> his alter ego..three diff names....


Not cool man, not cool


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> 90% of this site is personal attacks, and much of it just nasty and for little or no reason. *Some real Intels here that I had to put on ignore, 30 or more at least*. 40yo men acting like 7yo children.


That's cause yer a big old Puss liberal and can't handle a dose of reality from others.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> I don’t think that would be ethical, I’m sure the work done is proprietary. I’ve never had a saw ported but I would assume a non disclosure statement would have to be signed? I mean I see the time and testing involved, wouldn’t the person want that protected?


I don't think there is much secrecy going on if its like other 2Smoke porting a certain shaped dimensioned port produces a very similar amount of "umph" so most porters know what the inside looks like+ the motors are not sealed so the owner who has bought /paid for the work is perfectly free to tell/show whats been done the difference with bikes/cars etc. is the skill of the nut clutching the handle bars as to who is fastest with the racing of saws the operator comes into it but not as much more the chain preparer Bit like drag racing it's over "fore you've made a start Again a bit like drag racing withe the "Run what you've brung"& if you are cutting for home heating it's a case of are you happy to spend xx hrs cutting yy amount of wood or would yo want to spend several hundred $'s to take your cutting time down a debatable amount ,your money & choice With our set up dependability /reliability is more important than possibly unreliability


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> View attachment 713285
> 
> Did you goober that weld on with a stick welder or what? That’s some crude work! Here’s what a nice one looks like!


Yah , it’s proto right now Mike , it’s just brazed in 1” stock with a press-fit sleeve that reduces the ID of the tube ... it’s called r/d for a reason ... when tests have yielded best length / diameter tube we then work on making them “look pretty for the camera”


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 6, 2019)

I remember Hoss Joe Adam Ben and Hop sing. No Steve Frank or Gary but something is strange about those ponderosa pines. 

My guess is there is a schizophrenic meth addict around Virginia city.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Quote my full post so it’s not taken out of context, I was explaining WHY I don’t know your name currently. So what is it?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Quote my full post so it’s not taken out of context, I was explaining WHY I don’t know your name currently. So what is it?


Don’t waste your time .... it would take years to try and re-educate these tards ... if , in fact , they could be re-educated at all !


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Don’t waste your time .... it would take years to try and re-educate these tards ... if , in fact , they could be re-educated at all !


----------



## fruecrue (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , it’s proto right now Mike , it’s just brazed in 1” stock with a press-fit sleeve that reduces the ID of the tube ... it’s called r/d for a reason ... when tests have yielded best length / diameter tube we then work on making them “look pretty for the camera”


Wouldn’t this be best to be done after final porting?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> You wanna know what I think this thread is about? JEALOUSY! I’ve seen one known saw porter on here bashing, I’m sure some of these other people are othe porters under aliases bashing. I think they know jacks and franks brand, hotsaws101 is some stiff competition and they are doing their best to tarnish it. I’m here just to gather information on hotsaws101 because I have a 362rcm I want ported and it appears TO ME I may have found the porter I may go with.


Are u a complete fuggin idiot? Can u not see what this guy is about? You do realize you will be his first ever customer correct? Hey,its your money...........


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> That's cause yer a big old Puss liberal and can't handle a dose of reality from others.


Yeah this is another dikhead on this site. Look at the 461 ho Oiler thread and the chit he was spewing in there.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

fruecrue said:


> Wouldn’t this be best to be done after final porting?


Not in my opinion ... let’s say I manage to 12% - 15% gains with intake mod and pipe ... how would one know what one has if one doesn’t achieve max gains BEFORE flow-enhancements ? I believe that the .750 tube will flow plenty even with a larger carb affixed and ported or as I say “flow-enhanced” Remember ... I’m trying to enhance what the factory gave us which imho is a saw that likes to rev ... IF successful this saw (while already a game changer in stock form ) will be an absolute light saber with a 20” bar


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

fruecrue said:


> Wouldn’t this be best to be done after final porting?


There will be no porting so your point is irrelevant. Muffler mod And stupid airfilter adapter is the only things that he is doing. But to be honest is smart, he just needs to admit it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not in my opinion ... let’s say I manage to 12% - 15% gains with intake mod and pipe ... how would one know what one has if one doesn’t achieve max gains BEFORE flow-enhancements ? I believe that the .750 tube will flow plenty even with a larger carb affixed and ported or as I say “flow-enhanced” Remember ... I’m trying to enhance what the factory gave us which imho is a saw that likes to rev ... IF successful this saw (while already a game changer in stock form ) will be an absolute light saber with a 20” bar


Listen bro your not getting the gains you claim your gonna get, 90% of the gains are from the saw breaking in. You can verify this yourself with a 2nd stock 462 but I don’t expect an honest report back. Stop beating your chest till you test test test against a second stock saw.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Break the saws in first dikhead before you claim these gains. This is basic physics 101 numbnuts.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

Fuk this stupid useless thread! Peace Out!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> View attachment 713285
> 
> Did you goober that weld on with a stick welder or what? That’s some crude work! Here’s what a nice one looks like!


I was thinking JB weld and not mixed properly at that.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , it’s proto right now Mike , it’s just brazed in 1” stock with a press-fit sleeve that reduces the ID of the tube ... it’s called r/d for a reason ... when tests have yielded best length / diameter tube we then work on making them “look pretty for the camera”


That is Brazed?????
And if prototyping why paint?
Except to try to cover the Glop Brazing method....
Brazing should be next to invisible......

When I braze on a front sight it is very difficult to see. 
And I’m just pretty good at it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 6, 2019)

So....... I’m bonanzass123 and was banned and don’t know why? I’m assuming this name will be banned also for admitting this but I don’t care! For what though, I would like to know? Because I’m considering hiring hotsaws101 to port a saw for me? Does the anger against hotsaws101 run this deep? Unbelievable! All the crap that gets said on this site and they ban me? Good ridence AS!


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> This guy is a loud-mouth character assassinating punk who loves to run his flapper about that which he know little about ... This is a build thread not a forum for you to shoot from the hip and regurgitate the same nonsense over and over again .... nobody cares , nobody is interested, you’re not funny and you’re not cute ! Adios amigo , ignore sequence activated !



Truth hurts huh? If you only gained 10 percent that means that your mods have done nothing. All that has happened is the rings are seating in. I saw you called yourself a stihl specialist in another thread yet you said in this thread that your new to porting saws? Your a leach off other members knowledge and us tax payers


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 713300
> 
> That is Brazed?????
> And if prototyping why paint?
> ...


Thank you for your insight ... as stated previously the initial 1 “ tube was brazed in and cover sprayed with hi-temp black ... this is a work-in - progress and not complete as of now ... the finished product will be welded - thank you for your positive comments once again !


----------



## Honyuk96 (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thank you for your insight ... as stated previously the initial 1 “ tube was brazed in and cover sprayed with hi-temp black ... this is a work-in - progress and not complete as of now ... the finished product will be JB welded, thank you for your comments once again.
> 
> Fixed it Rizzo, lets see sum kung fu now


----------



## Charlie1124 (Feb 6, 2019)

I have read all 45 pages of comments on this "build" thread.and upon completion I have came to the conclusion that the OP knows little to nothing about saw repair/modding. He!! I know more than him. And I'm not afraid to admit. I don't know much about saws. Frank. Might I offer some helpful advise. Man up. Admit you don't know as much as you claim. Admit your starved for attention since your mom cut your 40 year old ass off her tit.i guarantee you that they will let up once you admit what is well known at this point.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh and come back at me. I'm not afraid to post pictures of my work. Nothing special. Just a super to mag conversion. Nothing for a pro like you right? Let's have a pic for pic debate. Bet I'll win! I'll start


----------



## Charlie1124 (Feb 6, 2019)

Post pic of your "462c" head. I triple dog dare you


----------



## shadco (Feb 6, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> So....... I’m bonanzass123 and was banned and don’t know why? I’m assuming this name will be banned also for admitting this but I don’t care! For what though, I would like to know? Because I’m considering hiring hotsaws101 to port a saw for me? Does the anger against hotsaws101 run this deep? Unbelievable! All the crap that gets said on this site and they ban me? Good ridence AS!



Noooo!

Not a goodbye cruel world post.

.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thank you for your insight ... as stated previously the initial 1 “ tube was brazed in and cover sprayed with hi-temp black ... this is a work-in - progress and not complete as of now ... the finished product will be welded - thank you for your positive comments once again !


What about quality...........


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 6, 2019)

He talks the talk but sure as heII don't walk the walk. I've never seen someone seek others approval to this extant. If you've haven't figured it out yet you aint gonna. Oh yea nobody on these forums is dumb enough to believe your fake interested customer usernames. So desperate you create multiple usernames pretending to be interested customers. 
sad sad sad...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 6, 2019)

So today this happened.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 6, 2019)

To fix it....this happened.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 6, 2019)

Which gave me gas.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 6, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> So today this happened. View attachment 713356


Too much compression...


Allegedly


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 6, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Should this be a concern for me? I take my health seriously, and am seriously considering getting a 362 modded. I cut about 15 cords annually for myself and family. Will I pass out running this ported saw with the possibility of a heart attack? I have family history of heart disease. Thanks



Its safer if you could just buy the wood. It's not the healthiest.

Just in the wood dust alone you are dealing with irritants, sensitizers, toxins and carcinogens which can lead to long term damage and death such as allergies, chronic bronchitis, asthma. and mouth/ throat cancer:
Nasopharyngeal carciomo (NPC)

Red Cedar has plicatic acid that will create Asthma. It will cause an accelerated decline in lung function.
As well NPC concerns.

When I started my first intense first aid training in '91; The industrial lung disease was Mesothelioma from asbestos. More recent yrs Silicosis from Silica dust was added. Now we have NPC from wood dust.

They had mentioned there has been a high rate of Testicular cancer with mechanics too. They say its from stuffing contaminated rags in their pockets. I know I've burnt my ball off more than a few times with caps coming off or not putting then on.

Then you suck exhaust in for yrs on end when you have the wrong temps and atmosphere pressure (snows on the trees) Sometimes it is not very pleasant.

The list of industrial diseases you likely will get from running a saw for 30,000 hours is endless.

Hand arm vibration syndrome (HAVS)
white finger Syndrome (WFS)
carpal tunnel syndrome
Arthritis 
Muscular skeletal injuries (MSI's)

Falling timber on a hill and many end up with a double hernia.

The list goes on.

If the plane of helicopter doesn't fall out of the sky Or the truck doesn't leave the road driving on dark ice roads for a few hours a day or you don't hit a moose or the mountain doesn't slide..then providing you don't get a real bad deal or just make a fatal mistake falling or bucking then you have all that mentioned above that goes with the territory.

You give your life to it and it will take a life.. one way or another.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 6, 2019)

What kind of two stroke oil you use frank?


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh goodie an oil thread!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Oh goodie an oil thread!




No........it’s lower and slower and has even less info than a bad oil thread.

Sort of like a smell the sour milk pick a scab oil thread.......


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

jakethesnake said:


> What kind of two stroke oil you use frank?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 6, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> So....... I’m bonanzass123 and was banned and don’t know why? I’m assuming this name will be banned also for admitting this but I don’t care! For what though, I would like to know? Because I’m considering hiring hotsaws101 to port a saw for me? Does the anger against hotsaws101 run this deep? Unbelievable! All the crap that gets said on this site and they ban me? Good ridence AS!



Jeez frank.
It’s about the bandwidth traffic.
17,000+ views watching you make a No Talent Azz Clown of yourself.
If you have different forum names their are fewer views.
.......it’s business........

More views of this thread that the next 10 new threads combined.

If parboiled live puppies got more views this thread would be locked.


----------



## muddstopper (Feb 6, 2019)

I just wanted one post of real worksaws in this thread before moving on.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## CR888 (Feb 6, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Jeez frank.
> It’s about the bandwidth traffic.
> 17,000+ views watching you make a No Talent Azz Clown of yourself.
> If you have different forum names their are fewer views.
> ...


Troof! Once upon a time the door would have slammed shut on this cull, when hits/revenue/money is involved moral fibre is put aside. Kinda sad this place is has become this desperate. It used to be quality content that dictated traffic keeping the lights on, now any clown putting on a circus is the business model. How did it come to THIS...its no wonder this thread would be leading the hit count, quality posters have been walking away now for too long. This is the end result right here folks. I used to love this site.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 7, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Troof! Once upon a time the door would have slammed shut on this cull, when hits/revenue/money is involved moral fibre is put aside. Kinda sad this place is has become this desperate. It used to be quality content that dictated traffic keeping the lights on, now any clown putting on a circus is the business model. How did it come to THIS...its no wonder this thread would be leading the hit count, quality posters have been walking away now for too long. This is the end result right here folks. I used to love this site.



Yeah......remember looking at a thread and when you went back it was halfway down the page?
Or on a busy night.....page 2!!


----------



## Del_ (Feb 7, 2019)

I remember this site back when chainsaw enthusiast were not habitual whiners behaving like junior high school children.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s very s






Chainsaw Jim said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc I dread the thought of when the time comes for someone to ask me to port their 462. Not because of this Charlie Brown tree full of monkeys thread, but because they're kinda already hot woods ported from the factory.



That being said, the 462 is capable of good gains, IF...a guy knows what he's doing.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> That being said, the 462 is capable of good gains, IF...a guy knows what he's doing.


and how wood one know this that has never ported one yet?


----------



## Little Al (Feb 7, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> That being said, the 462 is capable of good gains, IF...a guy knows what he's doing.


Most modern saws are capable of having more "umph" extracted , the limiting factor being is it worth it/required, only the owner can decide that, the ported saw owner puts forth the extra cutting speed, most money making concerns I 've had dealings with run stock kit, reasons given all the bits are standard & there is a more or less known service life length with "modded kit it's a bit of an unknown the last thing you want in comercial cutting is "down time" of kit as it's a triple whamy =lost production time, operators time/money, & repair cost It's the same with any mechanical set up folk will tinker


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> That being said, the 462 is capable of good gains, IF...a guy knows what he's doing.


heres something to think about and i'm not getting into any details so dont bother going there. first 462 on the bench ever, first stock test cut 32inch bar, straight consistent white oak log 28.7 sec. after all testing, and mods 22.1 secs. Fair gains i could live with for now. butttt........lots and lots of fuel ran thru the saw. second 462 on bench, one test cut stock through same log, same bar, new chain 28.5 seconds. Same exact things done to second saw. 5 test cuts after average 25.5 seconds. Where did all my gains go? Whats the difference between the two saws? one was pretty much broken in, one wasnt. so one has to admit to themselves, is this saw worth the additonal money added to an already hot out of the box expensive saw. Maybe to some that want the sticker on the engine shroud to tout they have a ported saw. what i'm getting at is a builder needs to completely break this saw in before touting i got X% gains from my mods because the results are completely skewed from the break in during the trial and error phase. The numbers dikhead frank will post are complete hogwash and most of them wood have been achieved by simply running 5 gallons of fuel thru it. Don't take this post the wrong way, I'm explaining what I have seen with this saw. i wood like to hear what @crabby cooter has to say about this PEACE OUT FUKRS


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Its safer if you could just buy the wood. It's not the healthiest.
> 
> Just in the wood dust alone you are dealing with irritants, sensitizers, toxins and carcinogens which can lead to long term damage and death such as allergies, chronic bronchitis, asthma. and mouth/ throat cancer:
> Nasopharyngeal carciomo (NPC)
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!!!!! I'm selling all my saws and calling the fuel oil man.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> heres something to think about and i'm not getting into any details so dont bother going there. first 462 on the bench ever, first stock test cut 32inch bar, straight consistent white oak log 28.7 sec. after all testing, and mods 22.1 secs. Fair gains i could live with for now. butttt........lots and lots of fuel ran thru the saw. second 462 on bench, one test cut stock through same log, same bar, new chain 28.5 seconds. Same exact things done to second saw. 5 test cuts after average 25.5 seconds. Where did all my gains go? Whats the difference between the two saws? one was pretty much broken in, one wasnt. so one has to admit to themselves, is this saw worth the additonal money added to an already hot out of the box expensive saw. Maybe to some that want the sticker on the engine shroud to tout they have a ported saw. what i'm getting at is a builder needs to completely break this saw in before touting i got X% gains from my mods because the results are completely skewed from the break in during the trial and error phase. The numbers dikhead frank will post are complete hogwash and most of them wood have been achieved by simply running 5 gallons of fuel thru it. Don't take this post the wrong way, I'm explaining what I have seen with this saw. i wood like to hear what @crabby cooter has to say about this PEACE OUT FUKRS


The real gains I see capable with the 462 are added grunt or torque. A little goes a long ways to a good timber faller. This one won't be doubling cutting speed like a typical balls to the wall port job, to be giving the impressive before and after cut times. It'll be more noticeable in the hands under load... which is important to every timber faller I've ever spoke with. I have one coming in a couple weeks and I'm not really fearing it like I made it sound.. especially since I'm not being asked to make a race saw out of it, lol. It was more of an emphasis of its performance out of the box.



basher said:


> and how wood one know this that has never ported one yet?


It's hard to say this without sounding like a pompous azz, but if you were to study, r&d, and port several hundred saws, then rebuild several hundred more, I'm assuming that question would never come up.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> The real gains I see capable with the 462 are added grunt or torque. A little goes a long ways to a good timber faller. This one won't be doubling cutting speed like a typical balls to the wall port job, to be giving the impressive before and after cut times. It'll be more noticeable in the hands under load... which is important to every timber faller I've ever spoke with. I have one coming in a couple weeks and I'm not really fearing it like I made it sound.. especially since I'm not being asked to make a race saw out of it, lol. It was more of an emphasis of its performance out of the box.
> 
> 
> It's hard to say this without sounding like a pompous azz, but if you were to study, r&d, and port several hundred saws, then rebuild several hundred more, I'm assuming that question would never come up.


I agree with everything you’ve said and have followed your work for a long time and am very impressed with it. That being said, my posts were not about what this saw could or could not achieve really, more so about what I’ve seen with the limited build threads out there and MY OWN experience. IMHO one needs a stock fully broken in saw to compare your build to ESPECIALLY if a lengthy R&D phase happens with the first build. Dikhead jizzo is beating his chest already and I could guarantee a fully broken in stock 462 will be only a few percent behind his build. Crabby cooters build thread is a perfect example of what I’m talking about. The first 462 was run ALOT. He was satisfied with his gain and proceeded to apply those same mods to NIB saws for customers. I could pretty much guarantee there’s at least a 10% loss in his gains on those nib saws. So say he was up to 25-30% gains and half that is just from running fuel thru the saw, is it worth it? That’s the question one needs to ask. I wish he would chime in about it, but it’s his livelyhood and don’t expect him to.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Scott and Julian did a stock comparison vid on a nib 462 vs 461. This is AFTER Scott had the 462 figured out. There’s supposed to be an after video after both saws were ported. There’s no after video and I know why, because the gains he got on that unbroken in 462 is far far less than what he had in his R&D 462. He had these saws for weeks and weeks, I’m not buying that the saws are not done yet 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saw-video-thread.328986/#post-6799492
This is nothing at all about Scott so don’t take it that way. He is the master and I have the upmost respect for him. This is simply about that this saw is HOT out of the box Once broken in and the gains achieved are minimal at best.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

@basher 

Picture this: you are unemployed, mentally unstable, overweight, just intelligent enough to annoy, and the only attention/ enjoyment you can get is through cyberspace trying to trick others into thinking you are clever. True/ false has no meaning in your scrambled egg of a brain. 

The thing you fear most is to be ignored, so you seek out any attention you can get whether it's positive or negative, because without it, you're hopelessly alone and will most likely revert back to substance abuse, or worse. 

Wrap your head around all that, and then some that I've left out, and you'll understand why this thread will go on, and on, and on unless the somewhat sane folks cease to pay attention.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> @basher
> 
> Picture this: you are unemployed, mentally unstable, overweight, just intelligent enough to annoy, and the only attention/ enjoyment you can get is through cyberspace trying to trick others into thinking you are clever. True/ false has no meaning in your scrambled egg of a brain.
> 
> ...


i hear ya man, just gunna follow along to witness the fake gains reported


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

The reason some of us have questioned Frank's abilities, and honesty is pretty simple. 

We remember JMS. 

Keep in mind that there are quite a few guys who build saw engines, and 90% of us get along very well, and share information with each other. We get together regularly to break bread and enjoy each other's company. 

No one is here to keep Frank from taking our work.....we have plenty of that. It's about protecting the new member from a predator.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## hbot37 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ive read all 47 pages of this thread. I think its my favorite thread on this site.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> The reason some of us have questioned Frank's abilities, and honesty is pretty simple.
> 
> We remember JMS.
> 
> ...


Wood that be a black cat predator?


----------



## muddstopper (Feb 7, 2019)

I will never be considered a master saw builder. I do good to just put a stock saw back together with all the parts in the right place. Years ago, I used to fool with race engines for dirt track cars. I didnt have the money to pour into a real race engine, so I had to make do with what I could find in the junk yards. One thing I did learn to get real performance was that to get power out, you had to get air in. Any air that flows in, has got to flow out. Head porting has always been the cheapest way to get gains. Once the air flows, then you start experimenting with fuel and compression. Then valve and ignition timing. Chainsaws rely on port timing instead of valves and camshafts. Chainsaws dont have distributors you can just turn a little bit to advance or retard timing. The principle should still be the same. Raising and lowering or wideing ports is like changeing overlap with lobe centers on a cam. Need the ports to stay open longer, get a cam with a bigger bump, or for a chainsaw, open up the transfers. What ever it takes to get the fuel mix in the cylinder. Instead of turning the distributor for ignition, on a chainsaw, you got to change the location of the flywheel, I personally dont think you can read a book and automaticly know what to do or how much is to much. It would take a lot of experimenting to find the right combinations of port size, timing and ignition to get the maximum gains possible. This would only come from doing lots of saws and lots of testing. For someone to go on a forum and admit they have never ported a saw and then start telling me how I should port a saw, or that they know a better way and can do a better job than someone that has been porting saws for years, well its almost laughable. I have read probably every thread on porting saws on this forum and several others. I have also done a lot of Google research on the subject. I now feel qualified to start my own thread on porting saws. You should all pay attention to what I have to say. Nobody can port a saw like I can, Move over Brad and Randy, and I apologise in advance for taking away all your potential customers. I know when I tell everybody the bast way to build a saw, no one will ever read your threads again.

I hope everyone can see the sarcasim I am expressing. I am just upset that a thread about porting saws, and has grown to 47 pages, doesnt have one bit of usefull information.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> The reason some of us have questioned Frank's abilities, and honesty is pretty simple.
> 
> We remember JMS.
> 
> ...


Yah I’m so glad you’ve donned your cape and tights to “protect” new members from predators ! Can you show us a pic? Lol ... That’s a bit of a stretch on your end there ol bird legs insinuating that because JMS is / was a “ “ that ol Frankie is cut from the same cloth ... I think most people can decide who they want to / not want to do business with without the “Saw police” stepping in and saving the day ! For the record ... I prefer to keep my business / how’s and whys behind the shop walls ... Exchange of info is great - character assassination by proxy ... not so much so


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> The reason some of us have questioned Frank's abilities, and honesty is pretty simple.
> 
> We remember JMS.
> 
> ...


Well I don’t think frank is the least bit worried about you taking work from him at all. I attempted to get him to port my 362RCM, but he is so backed up with work that he can’t meet my time requirements. He gracefully refused and referred me to his partner jack on the west coast, but unfortunately he is swamped with work also. Sounds like frank and jack’s business (hotsaws101) has all the work they can handle.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> i remember when it wasn't socially acceptable for a man to suk cok


Yeah FRANKS Probly busy...


----------



## hbot37 (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Well I don’t think frank is the least bit worried about you taking work from him at all. I attempted to get him to port my 362RCM, but he is so backed up with work that he can’t meet my time requirements. He gracefully refused and referred me to his partner jack on the west coast, but unfortunately he is swamped with work also. Sounds like frank and jack’s business (hotsaws101) has all the work they can handle.



I am very new here, do you honestly think that nobody can tell that you are this Frank Rizzo character using a different username? Its blatantly obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

hbot37 said:


> I am very new here, do you honestly think that nobody can tell that you are this Frank Rizzo character using a different username? Its blatantly obvious.


Not even close bub, my name is Steve, I have one other user name bonanzass123 that got banned yesterday for some unknown reason but the administration is working out why and It should be reinstated shortly.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> insinuating that because JMS is / was a “ “ that ol Frankie is cut from the same cloth ...



The 'same cloth' is mostly in the dishonesty part, at least JMS could actually port a saw, do a real build thread and share a bit of info.
Could be the only reason you're not worse is you haven't been given the chance to screw anyone yet...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah I’m so glad you’ve donned your cape and tights to “protect” new members from predators ! Can you show us a pic? ...so



Here’s the pic of said predator


----------



## Little Al (Feb 7, 2019)

So the Stihl saws featured in this thread have been tinkered with by reputable porters modifiers& have been found to perform well OAB when run in, gains have been achieved by modding but then found to decrease as the saw got run in, the opinion being the more or less stock saw was only a short way behind the port job & probably used less fuel & hadn't had the $'s spent "modding" to the money making operative this is the way to go I know it would be my route so be fore condemning it to spanners & fordom burr & possible better way would be to try & find/see if any one had looked into this side of things but as always the guy with the desire /cash to have work done will always be the chooser


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 7, 2019)

I read and absorbed a lot of info before trying any porting. I have done exactly 2 of my saws and have plans to go back into both for some additional gains. Just a cabin fever thing ya know.

Masterminds spot on. While first studying the collective knowledge I found especially here a ton of info and theory posted by JMS. A very prolific poster with a large fan base.

Never bought his services and realized much of his theory was just BS posted by a guy who didn't have the necessary tools to do a professional job.

While some of his technique yielded results, a lot were just work arounds to his lack of tooling and experience. But go back and read some of his posts. He was convincing and the fanboys echoing praises made him even more credible.

This OP has yet to prove up anything. Even a amateur can see his method is flawed looking for intake and exhaust tweaks prior to the internals. 

Experts will point out velocity stacks are all but a complete waste of money on a work saw. So now the OP knows better than the guys who have been doing this for years, decades even?

The goal appears to be for him to develop a flow enhanced intake adapter to market to the gullible. Hey its the american way! A fool and his money... Are soon parted.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> Scott and Julian did a stock comparison vid on a nib 462 vs 461. This is AFTER Scott had the 462 figured out. There’s supposed to be an after video after both saws were ported. There’s no after video and I know why, because the gains he got on that unbroken in 462 is far far less than what he had in his R&D 462. He had these saws for weeks and weeks, I’m not buying that the saws are not done yet
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saw-video-thread.328986/#post-6799492
> This is nothing at all about Scott so don’t take it that way. He is the master and I have the upmost respect for him. This is simply about that this saw is HOT out of the box Once broken in and the gains achieved are minimal at best.



Life has been throwing Scott a lot of curve balls lately, I think it's just as likely he's got more pressing matters to deal with than further experimenting with the 462's...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Well I don’t think frank is the least bit worried about you taking work from him at all. I attempted to get him to port my 362RCM, but he is so backed up with work that he can’t meet my time requirements. He gracefully refused and referred me to his partner jack on the west coast, but unfortunately he is swamped with work also. Sounds like frank and jack’s business (hotsaws101) has all the work they can handle.


Hey dikhead let me explain what happened in your conversation with him since your such a fuggin idiot......you unknowingly called him out on his bullchit! He can’t port your saw because well......HE CANT PORT SAWS! hey at least he is an honest fraud! Bahahahaha! And his partner jack? Yeah maybe jackoff is his partner. He is a leg humper wishing he was born in the land and time of old growth.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Life has been throwing Scott a lot of curve balls lately, I think it's just as likely he's got more pressing matters to deal with than further experimenting with the 462's...


Yes I’m very aware of this, the family property, the health issues, and I’m also almost positive both saws are completed. Again I wood like to reiterate this is nothing about Scott or his excellent work, it’s about the 462 not having much left in it to extract.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Little Al said:


> So the Stihl saws featured in this thread have been tinkered with by reputable porters modifiers& have been found to perform well OAB when run in, gains have been achieved by modding but then found to decrease as the saw got run in, the opinion being the more or less stock saw was only a short way behind the port job & probably used less fuel & hadn't had the $'s spent "modding" to the money making operative this is the way to go I know it would be my route so be fore condemning it to spanners & fordom burr & possible better way would be to try & find/see if any one had looked into this side of things but as always the guy with the desire /cash to have work done will always be the chooser


Sort of, the gains were not lost, they were just diminished compared to a broken in STOCK saw


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Not even close bub, my name is Steve, I have one other user name bonanzass123 that got banned yesterday for some unknown reason but the administration is working out why and It should be reinstated shortly.


So Frank is Gary and now Steve, or is it Steve is Frank and now Gary or is it Gary is Steve and Frank or......


----------



## olyman (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah I’m so glad you’ve donned your cape and tights to “protect” new members from predators ! Can you show us a pic? Lol ... That’s a bit of a stretch on your end there ol bird legs insinuating that because JMS is / was a “ “ that ol Frankie is cut from the same cloth ... I think most people can decide who they want to / not want to do business with without the “Saw police” stepping in and saving the day ! For the record ... I prefer to keep my business / how’s and whys behind the shop walls ... Exchange of info is great - character assassination by proxy ... not so much so


you are a true narcissist DA...………...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey Frankie when ur dun wit da saw and the final video has been shot (that this forum will see a billion times over and over) I will buy it from you for $400 more than you paid for it. I don’t even want the Race chain you will have on it for the final vid. What say u?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Well dang, I done kilt the thread.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



Hmmmm, i'm now video expert, but that does not look like a build thread video.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm, i'm now video expert, but that does not look like a build thread video.


That's way better than any saw build video Frank will never post.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> ....it’s about the 462 not having much left in it to extract.



When the 661 first came along, I ported one and got a 15% gain. I thought that was horrible, so I ordered another top end to try again. That was when the recall happened. Took me a couple of months to get that top end. After trying again, I got about a 25% gain. I figured that was as good as it was gonna get. Now, I've done over 60 of these saws, and am getting around a 40% increase in cut speed. To be honest.....the "recipe" I ended up with was sort of an accident. We called that saw El Freako because I was sure I couldn't duplicate it. But......I was able to, and have been building them that way for about two years now. To let you guys know how those of us that build saws really are, this saw - El Freako - was sent to Scott and Julian to try against the saws Scott builds. There was no butt hurt......no ********......no drama. Just friends doing what friends do. 

My point is this......the 462 is a brand new saw. And.....it's weird as a mfer. The transfer entrances are in the bottom of the case, and they are contrary to crankshaft windage. I took the first one apart a few times and just scratched my head. But......I've managed some solid gains on the saw by just building upon what I think is good about the design. I actually have 5 new ones here right now......doing them that way allow me to make small changes to each saw, and run them against each other to see if I'm going in the right direction. 

It's gonna take a few more saws to get a solid "recipe" for the 462. I'd never claim to have it figured out at this point......but I can promise an solid increase in torque that allows the faller to run a more aggressive chain, or a larger sprocket. I'm not looking for more rpm......just a wider, and flatter powerband. At least for now.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

olyman said:


> you are a true narcissist DA...………...


Really ? Ol bird legs comes on MY thread and proceeds to stink up the joint once again and somehow this reflects on me ? I thought he was leaving and heading back to Oh-pee-E ? Just had to open the windows a few days ago to let the bad-awful stink waft away and now it’s festering again ?


----------



## Little Al (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> Sort of, the gains were not lost, they were just diminished compared to a broken in STOCK saw


Yes I fully understood that, hypothetically if a modded saw gained 10/15% being ported before being run a new saw in stock form but run in had 10% ish less power the question crops up is the smallish loss of power to the ported saw but for 250/360$ outlay a good or otherwise bang for the buck as said from my point of view it would be down the un modded route & thank you for bringing some sense to this thread


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Really ? Ol bird legs comes on MY thread and proceeds to stink up the joint once again and somehow this reflects on me ? I thought he was leaving and heading back to Oh-pee-E ? Just had to open the windows a few days ago to let the bad-awful stink waft away and now it’s festering again ?



Serious question for you Franko. You claim this....

"Custom Saw Modification 241c-362c,660 specialist"

Just how many 241s, 362s, and 660s have you ported? How many of each model has it taken for you to become a "Specialist" ?????


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> When the 661 first came along, I ported one and got a 15% gain. I thought that was horrible, so I ordered another top end to try again. That was when the recall happened. Took me a couple of months to get that top end. After trying again, I got about a 25% gain. I figured that was as good as it was gonna get. Now, I've done over 60 of these saws, and am getting around a 40% increase in cut speed. To be honest.....the "recipe" I ended up with was sort of an accident. We called that saw El Freako because I was sure I couldn't duplicate it. But......I was able to, and have been building them that way for about two years now. To let you guys know how those of us that build saws really are, this saw - El Freako - was sent to Scott and Julian to try against the saws Scott builds. There was no butt hurt......no ********......no drama. Just friends doing what friends do.
> 
> My point is this......the 462 is a brand new saw. And.....it's weird as a mfer. The transfer entrances are in the bottom of the case, and they are contrary to crankshaft windage. I took the first one apart a few times and just scratched my head. But......I've managed some solid gains on the saw by just building upon what I think is good about the design. I actually have 5 new ones here right now......doing them that way allow me to make small changes to each saw, and run them against each other to see if I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> It's gonna take a few more saws to get a solid "recipe" for the 462. I'd never claim to have it figured out at this point......but I can promise an solid increase in torque that allows the faller to run a more aggressive chain, or a larger sprocket. I'm not looking for more rpm......just a wider, and flatter powerband. At least for now.


I completely understand what you and jim are getting at with the torque. Do you have any videos of the ported saw dogged in. Also have you run a few gallons, say 3-5 gallons thru a stock saw to compare the two, Fully broken in saw with latest recipe vs fully broken in stock saw? Thanks


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Serious question for you Franko. You claim this....
> 
> "Custom Saw Modification 241c-362c,660 specialist"
> 
> Just how many 241s, 362s, and 660s have you ported? How many of each model has it taken for you to become a "Specialist" ?????


I'm goin with 0 on that one.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> When the 661 first came along, I ported one and got a 15% gain. I thought that was horrible, so I ordered another top end to try again. That was when the recall happened. Took me a couple of months to get that top end. After trying again, I got about a 25% gain. I figured that was as good as it was gonna get. Now, I've done over 60 of these saws, and am getting around a 40% increase in cut speed. To be honest.....the "recipe" I ended up with was sort of an accident. We called that saw El Freako because I was sure I couldn't duplicate it. But......I was able to, and have been building them that way for about two years now. To let you guys know how those of us that build saws really are, this saw - El Freako - was sent to Scott and Julian to try against the saws Scott builds. There was no butt hurt......no ********......no drama. Just friends doing what friends do.
> 
> My point is this......the 462 is a brand new saw. And.....it's weird as a mfer. The transfer entrances are in the bottom of the case, and they are contrary to crankshaft windage. I took the first one apart a few times and just scratched my head. But......I've managed some solid gains on the saw by just building upon what I think is good about the design. I actually have 5 new ones here right now......doing them that way allow me to make small changes to each saw, and run them against each other to see if I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> It's gonna take a few more saws to get a solid "recipe" for the 462. I'd never claim to have it figured out at this point......but I can promise an solid increase in torque that allows the faller to run a more aggressive chain, or a larger sprocket. I'm not looking for more rpm......just a wider, and flatter powerband. At least for now.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 7, 2019)

I think I figured it out. The mods are allowing this waste of a thread to continue to keep Frank off other threads and muddying them up. Kinda like a diversion. Smart move. It's been nice not having Frank stink up other threads. Carry on......


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Serious question for you Franko. You claim this....
> 
> "Custom Saw Modification 241c-362c,660 specialist"
> 
> Just how many 241s, 362s, and 660s have you ported? How many of each model has it taken for you to become a "Specialist" ?????


Enough of em to make them run as you see in the vids ... what you see is what you get , no BS ... rest assured much time was spent assuring the potential customer would be well - pleased with the outcome ... now if you want your chicken-wings hotter we can do ! But if ya wanna race it costs money !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> I completely understand what you and jim are getting at with the torque. Do you have any videos of the ported saw dogged in. Also have you run a few gallons, say 3-5 gallons thru a stock saw to compare the two, Fully broken in saw with latest recipe vs fully broken in stock saw? Thanks



No sir, I don't have any videos of a ported 462 to share now. I don't know if I'll ever post one either. 

I rarely post any videos of anything these days. I'm not looking to promote myself at all. I'd rather just idle along in the background. I did just test a 3120XP in big wood to see if it held a tune after it was hot. I made this video for the customer.......because he's asked for one. This saw was built from the crank up, and it's taken a long time to get it just right......so I made a video to send him. It's nothing special though. 



But you did bring up an interesting point. The stock saw will gain as it breaks in.....and I agree completely. But why do you think the ported saw will not gain as it breaks in?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Enough of em to make them run as you see in the vids ... what you see is what you get , no BS ... rest assured much time was spent assuring the potential customer would be well - pleased with the outcome ... now if you want your chicken-wings hotter we can do ! But if ya wanna race it costs money !View attachment 713549


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>




Yep......about 1.5 seconds difference in that chunk of wood. 

No butt hurt......no ********.....no drama. 

Now......send me or Scott one of your saws to test like that.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Yep......about 1.5 seconds difference in that chunk of wood.
> 
> No butt hurt......no ********.....no drama.
> 
> Now......send me or Scott one of your saws to test like that.


If I did use guy wood never give it back lol !!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> If I did use guy wood never give it back lol !!!



No Frankie....I'm dead serious. 

Wanna shut down all the doubters.......send a saw.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> But you did bring up an interesting point. The stock saw will gain as it breaks in.....and I agree completely. But why do you think the ported saw will not gain as it breaks in?


I’m not saying the ported saw won’t gain too, not saying that at all. What I’m saying is for the R&D saw I feel, and this is just my opinion, that it should be completely broken in. This way when you are making changes, testing, changes, testing you can be 100% sure any gains are from your work and not from the saw breaking in. Then when no more gains can be achieved you can take those mods and claim you got X% gain over stock. I’m going to refer back to Scott’s thread again. His first 462 was getting small gains here and there, he came up with a final recipe with x% gain. Now when he did the second 462 with no prior running did he have the same x% gain? I could pretty much guarantee not because the r&d saw was run a lot. So how does he know what mods he did actually did much at all? How can you compare the torque when the saw is still breaking in? In my opinion torque is what is gained most from a broken in saw. It just makes a lot more sense to me to let the stock saw get what it’s gonna get after a few gallons of fuel before starting the R&D. This may be how you do it, I don’t know, but if I recall correctly, Scott started testing with a NIB saw. In the end though all this is pretty much irrelevant except when dikhead beats his chest and says I got a 30% gain when half or more is from the saw breaking in.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> I’m not saying the ported saw won’t gain too, not saying that at all. What I’m saying is for the R&D saw I feel, and this is just my opinion, that it should be completely broken in. This way when you are making changes, testing, changes, testing you can be 100% sure any gains are from your work and not from the saw breaking in. Then when no more gains can be achieved you can take those mods and claim you got X% gain over stock. I’m going to refer back to Scott’s thread again. His first 462 was getting small gains here and there, he came up with a final recipe with x% gain. Now when he did the second 462 with no prior running did he have the same x% gain? I could pretty much guarantee not because the r&d saw was run a lot. So how does he know what mods he did actually did much at all? How can you compare the torque when the saw is still breaking in? In my opinion torque is what is gained most from a broken in saw. It just makes a lot more sense to me to let the stock saw get what it’s gonna get after a few gallons of fuel before starting the R&D. This may be how you do it, I don’t know, but if I recall correctly, Scott started testing with a NIB saw. In the end though all this is pretty much irrelevant except when dikhead beats his chest and says I got a 30% gain when half or more is from the saw breaking in.


I believe Scott had several sets of rings. Anytime he would question whether the saw was breaking in or not, he would put a new set of rings on it and test to compare times


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Wanna shut down all the doubters.......send a saw.


He's not here to be believed, he's just here for attention.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> I’m not saying the ported saw won’t gain too, not saying that at all. What I’m saying is for the R&D saw I feel, and this is just my opinion, that it should be completely broken in. This way when you are making changes, testing, changes, testing you can be 100% sure any gains are from your work and not from the saw breaking in. Then when no more gains can be achieved you can take those mods and claim you got X% gain over stock. I’m going to refer back to Scott’s thread again. His first 462 was getting small gains here and there, he came up with a final recipe with x% gain. Now when he did the second 462 with no prior running did he have the same x% gain? I could pretty much guarantee not because the r&d saw was run a lot. So how does he know what mods he did actually did much at all? How can you compare the torque when the saw is still breaking in? In my opinion torque is what is gained most from a broken in saw. It just makes a lot more sense to me to let the stock saw get what it’s gonna get after a few gallons of fuel before starting the R&D. This may be how you do it, I don’t know, but if I recall correctly, Scott started testing with a NIB saw. In the end though all this is pretty much irrelevant except when dikhead beats his chest and says I got a 30% gain when half or more is from the saw breaking in.



I hear ya. I really do......but I just build new saws for customers. New being the key word. 

I do have a 462 of my own that's bone stock....it's my baseline saw.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> No Frankie....I'm dead serious.
> 
> Wanna shut down all the doubters.......send a saw.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

huskihl said:


> I believe Scott had several sets of rings. Anytime he would question whether the saw was breaking in or not, he would put a new set of rings on it and test to compare times


Thanks, that’s good to know and a smart thing to do. I believe a lot more breaks in besides rings though, everything down to the crank and bearings up to the piston pin and bearing. The whole saw is just stiff new.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

huskihl said:


> I believe Scott had several sets of rings. Anytime he would question whether the saw was breaking in or not, he would put a new set of rings on it and test to compare times



Scott is without a doubt the most meticulous tester I've known. Like I've said......The Godfather of our business. 

For my 661 to be within 1.5 seconds of his.......well boys, that makes me damn proud. 



Frank Rizzo said:


>




So......more ********. 

I see. Everyone else does too Frankie.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I do have a 462 of my own that's bone stock....it's my baseline saw.



That’s exactly what I’m getting at and how I think a builder should operate. I’m sure said saw is fully broken in too! So.........what gain are you up to? Btw, you’ve done a chit load for these sites, it’s a shame dikheads have put a sour taste in your mouth. You know what that means? They’ve won.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Scott is without a doubt the most meticulous tester I've known. Like I've said......The Godfather of our business.
> 
> For my 661 to be within 1.5 seconds of his.......well boys, that makes me damn proud.
> 
> ...


Yah , Jacks email is [email protected] ... feel free to contact him at your earliest convenience regarding him sending you his latest psy-Ko SS version so that you can “silence all the doubters”. Let me know his response there slim ... I’ll be waiting ...


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 7, 2019)

Huh??


----------



## huskihl (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Scott is without a doubt the most meticulous tester I've known. Like I've said......The Godfather of our business.
> 
> For my 661 to be within 1.5 seconds of his.......well boys, that makes me damn proud.



I agree. I'll spend a good while chasing his 661 too. Like we were talking...better to work together than compete


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> That’s exactly what I’m getting at and how I think a builder should operate. I’m sure said saw is fully broken in too! So.........what gain are you up to? Btw, you’ve done a chit load for these sites, it’s a shame dikheads have put a sour taste in your mouth. You know what that means? They’ve won.



I'm not sure about actual gains yet. 

My baseline saw isn't really fully broken in yet. I think it takes 12 - 15 tanks to wake up completely. 

I'm just adding a little compression, altering the transfer duration, timing advance and muffler mod. 

Really simple things for now.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Jacks email is [email protected] ... feel free to contact him at your earliest convenience regarding him sending you his latest psy-Ko SS version so that you can “silence all the doubters”. Let me know his response there slim ... I’ll be waiting ...



What in the actual **** has Jack got to do with you sending one of your ported saws?

You really are ****ed up in the head dude.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I'm not sure about actual gains yet.
> 
> My baseline saw isn't really fully broken in yet. I think it takes 12 - 15 tanks to wake up completely.
> 
> ...


So when you come up with a final recipe, do these early customers send their saw back to you for the latest recipe?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

huskihl said:


> I agree. I'll spend a good while chasing his 661 too. Like we were talking...better to work together than compete



Seeing one of your saws, and one of mine on opposite ends of the same bar was cool huh?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 7, 2019)

This thread should've been named "Speshel Ed meets the 462C


----------



## huskihl (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Seeing one of your saws, and one of mine on opposite ends of the same bar was cool huh?


Way


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Seeing one of your saws, and one of mine on opposite ends of the same bar was cool huh?


How the fug wood that work? Yah got one to start backwards hahahahaha


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> So when you come up with a final recipe, do these early customers send their saw back to you for the latest recipe?



Some have...and sometimes that's the best sort of testing I can get.

But most of the saws I build are for tree services and loggers. They are tickled with how the saws run, and ain't concerned about a few percentage points. None of us have yet to see a tree with a stopwatch in it. LOL


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

basher said:


> How the fug wood that work? Yah got one to start backwards hahahahaha



You might need to think that over. 

LOL


----------



## huskihl (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

huskihl said:


>




After a few more slabs, they got the hang of it. I was seriously impressed that the saws held up to that all day.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> What in the actual **** has Jack got to do with you sending one of your ported saws?
> 
> You really are ****ed up in the head dude.


Yah , Really ? You kiss me on one cheek and slap me on the other - smelling up the joint something fierce ! I’m not sending you nothin unless you PAY for it - wait I’ll take that back zzz I will send you a box of tissues Gratis k and some bananas


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> You might need to think that over.
> 
> LOL


Yeah duh! Didn’t even think about upside down haha haha


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> After a few more slabs, they got the hang of it. I was seriously impressed that the saws held up to that all day.


Fuggin awesome


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Really ? You kiss me on one cheek and slap me on the other - smelling up the joint something fierce ! I’m not sending you nothin unless you PAY for it - wait I’ll take that back zzz I will send you a box of tissues Gratis k and some bananas



How much? I want you to build me a 362. Send me a message.....we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> After a few more slabs, they got the hang of it. I was seriously impressed that the saws held up to that all day.


The saws did well, but the chain really amazed me. 2 powerheads ran about 6 hours on the same .404 chain without resharpening


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

huskihl said:


> The saws did well, but the chain really amazed me. 2 powerheads ran about 6 hours on the same .404 chain without resharpening



And.....it just looked polished. 

Still damn sharp.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> How much? I want you to build me a 362. Send me a message.....we can get the ball rolling.



Hit me with an address Frank. I'll send you some cash.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Hit me with an address Frank. I'll send you some cash.



Don't be shy. You can contact me thru my website too. www.mastermindsaws.com


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Hit me with an address Frank. I'll send you some cash.


LMFAO! I think I see a call out in the making! Id almost be willing to bet Randy that if you put up a go fund me page the good folks here on the forum would chip in to help cover your expense!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Hit me with an address Frank. I'll send you some cash.


I tried to hire his services and he turned me down for having too many saws on his bench. I doubt you will have any luck with how you treat him, frank is the real deal. Have you not seen all the hotsaws101 videos on YouTube?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Woo Hoo Fellers !!!!!!

I'm gonna get me a Frankerized MS362 !!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I tried to hire his services and he turned me down for having too many saws on his bench. I doubt you will have any luck with how you treat him, frank is the real deal. Have you not seen all the hotsaws101 videos on YouTube?



LOL

Is Frank suddenly Jack from the west coast? 

That's an amazing feat......

Even Better !!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I tried to hire his services and he turned me down for having too many saws on his bench. I doubt you will have any luck with how you treat him, frank is the real deal. Have you not seen all the hotsaws101 videos on YouTube?



Did Frankie share pictures of his loaded bench? Pictures like this?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Woo Hoo Fellers !!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna get me a Frankerized MS362 !!!!!!


Can I run it at the GTG this fall?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Did Frankie share pictures of his loaded bench? Pictures like this?
> 
> View attachment 713564


No sir, he actually didn’t share anything with me at all


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 7, 2019)

There ya go frank, your 1st customer. You finally made it, your big time now. Whats 1 step above specialist? Cause you need to change your avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Did Frankie share pictures of his loaded bench? Pictures like this?
> 
> View attachment 713564


I bet his bench is twice as long as that


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

huskihl said:


> This thread should've been named "Speshel Ed meets the 462C


Shoulda been named Black cat Performance meets the 462c and some bad - awful stink ! Every time you and bird legs come round I gotta open the window to get rid of the festering stank!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> No sir, he actually didn’t share anything with me at all



Yet you're all in. Convinced that "he's the real deal"? 

Oh wow. 

Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I bet his bench is twice as long as that



And loaded with piles and piles of ********. LOL


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Shoulda been named Black cat Performance meets the 462c and some bad - awful stink ! Every time you and bird legs come round I gotta open the window to get rid of the festering stank!


That's no way to talk about your only customer Frank. Sheesh!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Tor R (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> For the record ... I prefer to keep my business / how’s and whys behind the shop walls ...


thats fine, we've already lost our interest in your build anyway!
Now, for awhile ago you asked me if I was interested to see you demonstrate your martial art skills, I've not seen a video yet! What happened? Did you lost your camera?
For the record... Your video will of course stay behind the walls of AS......




Piedpiper123 said:


> Well I don’t think frank is the least bit worried about you taking work from him at all. I attempted to get him to port my 362RCM, but he is so backed up with work that he can’t meet my time requirements. He gracefully refused and referred me to his partner jack on the west coast, but unfortunately he is swamped with work also. Sounds like frank and jack’s business (hotsaws101) has all the work they can handle.


You can always queue up


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>




Is this you shop? A half assed shed out behind your momma's trailer?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Woo Hoo Fellers !!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna get me a Frankerized MS362 !!!!!!


This is completely unfair, this is the exact saw I wanted him to port for me! Frank can you explain what this is about?


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 7, 2019)

That saw looked like a turd, how did you mess it up that bad? I thought you were trying to add more "Powa" not lose Powa


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Let's see that loaded bench Fake......err I mean Frank.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> That's no way to talk about your only customer Frank. Sheesh!!


Am I invisible here or what? Hello Mcfly! I’m over here with cash in hand


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Let's see that loaded bench Fake......err I mean Frank. View attachment 713566
> View attachment 713567
> View attachment 713568
> View attachment 713569
> View attachment 713570


I bet franks bench is full wrap around all four walls. He doesn’t work on those orange things either as far as I know, they are for beginners and that’s mostly what I see on your bench


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Yet you're all in. Convinced that "he's the real deal"?
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn?


What’s for sale? I’ve been looking for an investment property. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Woo Hoo Fellers !!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna get me a Frankerized MS362 !!!!!!


This truly is unbelievable, I wish frank would explain this. You don’t even know the name of it, it’s not frankerized? It’s insano and psycho ss. I can’t believe you don’t know the hotsaws101 franchises.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey dikhead @Del_ , where u b? Frankie needs sum backup.


----------



## Tor R (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>


I see some improvement - congratulations with new shoes Frank!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Is this you shop? A half assed shed out behind your momma's trailer?


That’s where I’m testing .... so what ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s where I’m testing .... so what ?


There’s nothing wrong with your testing facilities frank, don’t listen to the haters. Stay focused on achieving those gains. What percentage gain are you shooting for again?


----------



## olyman (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> There’s nothing wrong with your testing facilities frank, don’t listen to the haters. Stay focused on achieving those gains. What percentage gain are you shooting for again?


get all of your life from that troooooooolllllll????????????? brain dead loser


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s where I’m testing .... so what ?


So..Is My cuz gonna get one of yer saws?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

olyman said:


> get all of your life from that troooooooolllllll????????????? brain dead loser


Can you decipher this post for me please? I joined this site to find a saw porter for a 362, I came across the hotsaws101 franchise here on the east coast and have seen all the hotsaws101 videos on YouTube. I asked frank to port the saw for me, but he is too busy, he referred me to jack at the west coast facility but his backlog is too long for me too. My name is Steve and I supply myself and family with about 15 cords of firewood a year. How am I a troll?


----------



## TBS (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I joined this site to find a saw porter for a 362.



Sure you did.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Sure you did.
> View attachment 713582
> 
> View attachment 713580


I’m missing your point, how do my posts troll this thread? Frank, the person I want to port my saw started this thread and I’m defending him. Again please explain how I’m trolling?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Sure you did.
> View attachment 713582
> 
> View attachment 713580


If you would like I can quote all your posts and we can decide who is trolling this thread.


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 7, 2019)

Spoiler alert: it's you bro


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> There’s nothing wrong with your testing facilities frank, don’t listen to the haters. Stay focused on achieving those gains. What percentage gain are you shooting for again?


25-30% over stock with a hot-woods port ... or better ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I’m missing your point, how do my posts troll this thread? Frank, the person I want to port my saw started this thread and I’m defending him. Again please explain how I’m trolling?


Yah , these dopes actually believe that I created another profile (YOU) to “boost my sales! “ I tell ya man I thought I’d seen it all until I started this thread ! These people are mentally irregular for sure !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , these dopes actually believe that I created another profile (YOU) to “boost my sales! “ I tell ya man I thought I’d seen it all until I started this thread ! These people are mentally irregular for sure !


Just ignore them all and stay focused, your doing good controlling your anger. Better than I would be able to do


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , these dopes actually believe that I created another profile (YOU) to “boost my sales! “ I tell ya man I thought I’d seen it all until I started this thread ! These people are mentally irregular for sure !


You sendin cuz a saw or not...you got me on ignore?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> You sendin cuz a saw or not...you got me on ignore?


Actually .... just got a 7 tree removal / turn into firewood job so I’m not taking on any more work ... I’ll finish the 462c as I get time so bear with me ... make a helluva lot more bread running em than I will sitting on a stool turning wrenches and grinding away !


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually .... just got a 7 tree removal / turn into firewood job so I’m not taking on any more work ... I’ll finish the 462c as I get time so bear with me ... make a helluva lot more bread running em than I will sitting on a stool turning wrenches and grinding away !


Is this going to be aired on your you tube channel?


----------



## Tor R (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually .... just got a 7 tree removal / turn into firewood job so I’m not taking on any more work ... I’ll finish the 462c as I get time so bear with me ... make a helluva lot more bread running em than I will sitting on a stool turning wrenches and grinding away !


wow, 7 tree removal.
Should keep you busy through 2019!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Enough of em to make them run as you see in the vids ... what you see is what you get , no BS ... rest assured much time was spent assuring the potential customer would be well - pleased with the outcome ... now if you want your chicken-wings hotter we can do ! But if ya wanna race it costs money !View attachment 713549
> View attachment 713550


You’ve done enough to make them run as they are in the video.......how else would it run but how it runs........

Duuuuuhhhh.......


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


>


Frank i think it’s time to unleash on these clowns, I can’t take much more of this, been biting my tongue for awhile. Please start standing up for yourself and the hotsaws101 franchise before this whole site believes what they are saying about you.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Picture this: you are unemployed, mentally unstable, overweight, just intelligent enough to annoy, and the only attention/ enjoyment you can get is through cyberspace trying to trick others into thinking you are clever. True/ false has no meaning in your scrambled egg of a brain. The thing you fear most is to be ignored, so you seek out any attention you can get whether it's positive or negative, because without it, you're hopelessly alone and will most likely revert back to substance abuse, or worse. Wrap your head around all that, and then some that I've left out, and you'll understand why this thread will go on, and on, and on unless the somewhat sane folks cease to pay attention.


Anyone notice that after I posted this today, all of a sudden, Gary's magically got himself a jay-oh-bee? Hmmmm what a coincidence.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Picture this: you are unemployed, mentally unstable, overweight, just intelligent enough to annoy, and the only attention/ enjoyment you can get is through cyberspace trying to trick others into thinking you are clever. True/ false has no meaning in your scrambled egg of a brain. The thing you fear most is to be ignored, so you seek out any attention you can get whether it's positive or negative, because without it, you're hopelessly alone and will most likely revert back to substance abuse, or worse. Wrap your head around all that, and then some that I've left out, and you'll understand why this thread will go on, and on, and on unless the somewhat sane folks cease to pay attention.
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that after I posted this today, all of a sudden, Gary's magically got himself a jay-oh-bee? Hmmmm what a coincidence.


I think this is uncalled for and is completely fabricated nonsense


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually .... just got a 7 tree removal / turn into firewood job so I’m not taking on any more work ... I’ll finish the 462c as I get time so bear with me ... make a helluva lot more bread running em than I will sitting on a stool turning wrenches and grinding away !


OK, you gonna post pics of the firewood job? My guess is nope. Unless those trees are big as the hood of a peterbuilt you should be done in two days. speaking of peterbuilts..I need to call my urologist.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually .... just got a 7 tree removal / turn into firewood job so I’m not taking on any more work ... I’ll finish the 462c as I get time so bear with me ... make a helluva lot more bread running em than I will sitting on a stool turning wrenches and grinding away !


Take your time frank and don’t over do yourself. Life is a journey enjoy it. Please be carefull, I hate to say that because I know you and jack are extremely experienced fallers but sometimes when someone does this day in and day out they lose focus on the basic safety issues. Keep those eyes up where the danger is!
I look forward to the new videos you and jack will post on YouTube.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 7, 2019)

[/QUOTE] These 'internet builders' that started build threads, created more than a few ugly monsters. I always thought it was a double/triple edged sword off the bat. R&D given out to competitors? I remember reading some off Randy's threads....er...um some of each. lots of people with the theories and many 'fan boys' = loyal customers that banter alone.
Hey he always remembered their name and answered their posts.
I always considered him as Master Marketer but really he just 'sold himself' and not sand to an Arab in a desert or freezers to Escimo ; just himself. Perhaps the time out from the shop wasn't all business in mind but I would like to think so. Certainly hard working guy. It worked for him well.
His saws are pro built and gauenteed as are many others builders saws and the rest is just the rest.


IDK who it was that thought it was a good idea to break down R&D on line thinking it would be a good idea. I am assuming it's someone that's very good, trying to raise the bar but it's just a noose around their own neck.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> very nice ... with a hot-woods port 362c that job would take 10minutes ... what did you do the other 39hrs and 50 minutes (assuming you work 40hrs) ?


well Frank you told me 10 minutes to cut up 2 trees with your 362 whatever. so 7 trees should take you 70 minutes and then you can get right back in the shop and port some saws for the waiting/paing customers. help your buddy hotsaws out and take some of his workload.


----------



## olyman (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Wow that’s extremely violent and I really don’t care to look at that. Please remove it


consider yourself to be mr poooobah, right???? high mucky muck


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

olyman said:


> consider yourself to be mr poooobah, right???? high mucky muck


You speak a strange tongue, what language is that and where are you From?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Picture this: you are unemployed, mentally unstable, overweight, just intelligent enough to annoy, and the only attention/ enjoyment you can get is through cyberspace trying to trick others into thinking you are clever. True/ false has no meaning in your scrambled egg of a brain. The thing you fear most is to be ignored, so you seek out any attention you can get whether it's positive or negative, because without it, you're hopelessly alone and will most likely revert back to substance abuse, or worse. Wrap your head around all that, and then some that I've left out, and you'll understand why this thread will go on, and on, and on unless the somewhat sane folks cease to pay attention.
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that after I posted this today, all of a sudden, Gary's magically got himself a jay-oh-bee? Hmmmm what a coincidence.


Really , do you pull your knowledge about me out of a crackerjack box or out of your ass ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I think this is uncalled for and is completely fabricated nonsense


Yah I agree !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> well Frank you told me 10 minutes to cut up 2 trees with your 362 whatever. so 7 trees should take you 70 minutes and then you can get right back in the shop and port some saws for the waiting/paing customers. help your buddy hotsaws out and take some of his workload.


Actually it’s 35 minutes for 7;trees and I believe frank can do it, I mean really have you not seen all of their falling vids on YouTube?


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I think this is uncalled for and is completely fabricated nonsense



Sometimes the truth needs to be told, whether you accept it is up to you. 

While it is interesting watching the train wreck, it shouldn't be long before gary melts down. He has done it every time, every site. 

Pro-tip: when gary starts mentioning stink, he's referring to someone that has "kept it real", or "trued him up", so to speak.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Really , do you pull your knowledge about me out of a crackerjack box or out of your ass ?



Sometimes the truth needs to be told, whether you accept it is up to you. While it is interesting watching the train wreck, it shouldn't be long before you melt down. You've done it every time, every site. 

Pro-tip: when you start mentioning stink, you're referring to someone that has "kept it real", or "trued you up", so to speak.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> You speak a strange tongue, what language is that and where are you From?


 It's of the language of.. The LSD trip never did wear off.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 7, 2019)

Whatever piedpiper is snortin/smokin/shootin is really potent. If it ain't gary he must get his stuff from gary. 2 days to cut 7 tree's and buck them into firewood? Must be some of them NY redwoods...
So what gary really means is Jack has his saw and he won't have it back for a few weeks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah I agree !


I think that pied piper feller likes you, why not recruit him to help you with those 7 saplings.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Actually it’s 35 minutes for 7;trees and I believe frank can do it, I mean really have you not seen all of their falling vids on YouTube?


 
Have you seen THEIR falling vids ? Never seen a real 'west coast one out of Jack.. never mind Frank. Kind of like saying you went to Vietnam ..and one didn't.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Sometimes the truth needs to be told, whether you accept it is up to you. While it is interesting watching the train wreck, it shouldn't be long before you melt down. You've done it every time, every site.
> 
> Pro-tip: when you start mentioning stink, you're referring to someone that has "kept it real", or "trued you up", so to speak.


Yah “the truth “ according to a guy whose ***** hurts ! That’s your name isn’t it Mikehunthertz ? Let’s hear more of the “gospel according to Mike” please do tell .... see dum-dum here don’t realize we’ve got the dirt on all of em via background checks , real easy to do MIKEY , real easy ... in fact a simple mylife search shows some of these “stand-up” gentlemen have checkered pasts including criminal misdemeanor, felonies , bankruptcies etc etc ... not anyone who most wood take at their word especially their version of the “truth” LMFAO .... keep shooting your mouth off and the bright lights will come on - I shall enjoy watching the cat or even the mink catch the rats and mice scurrying away when the the truth is revealed to all !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Have you seen THEIR falling vids ? Never seen a real 'west coast one out of Jack.. never mind Frank. Kind of like saying you went to Vietnam ..and one didn't.



Sorta like 65000 door gunners went to Vietnam, 267,000 came back?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah “the truth “ according to a guy whose ***** hurts ! That’s your name isn’t it Mikehunthertz ? Let’s hear more of the “gospel according to Mike” please do tell .... see dum-dum here don’t realize we’ve got the dirt on all of em via background checks , real easy to do MIKEY , real easy ... in fact a simple mylife search shows some of these “stand-up” gentlemen have checkered pasts including criminal misdemeanor, felonies , bankruptcies etc etc ... not anyone who most wood take at their word especially their version of the “truth” LMFAO .... keep shooting your mouth off and the bright lights will come on - I shall enjoy watching the cat or even the mink catch the rats and mice scurrying away when the the truth is revealed to all !



I'm a convict. Did my time.....and have over 13 years clean and sober. 

Is that a problem?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I'm a convict. Did my time.....and have over 13 years clean and sober.
> 
> Is that a problem?


Only if you make it one- Though I appreciate your honesty ... I’ve seen what substances can do to folk first hand ! No way to live imho ... glad you saw the light and became a productive member of society and mean that sincerely Randy


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah “the truth “ according to a guy whose ***** hurts ! That’s your name isn’t it Mikehunthertz ? Let’s hear more of the “gospel according to Mike” please do tell .... see dum-dum here don’t realize we’ve got the dirt on all of em via background checks , real easy to do MIKEY , real easy ... in fact a simple mylife search shows some of these “stand-up” gentlemen have checkered pasts including criminal misdemeanor, felonies , bankruptcies etc etc ... not anyone who most wood take at their word especially their version of the “truth” LMFAO .... keep shooting your mouth off and the bright lights will come on - I shall enjoy watching the cat or even the mink catch the rats and mice scurrying away when the the truth is revealed to all !



Whos "we"? Be specific. 

What's this "dirt " you speak of? Be specific. 

Here's a truth for you: I've never been in rehab.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 7, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I think that pied piper feller likes you, why not recruit him to help you with those 7 saplings.


I would give frank a hand if he would port my saw. Frank, maybe we could due an exchange? My free labor in trade you can port my 362?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Whos "we"? Be specific.
> 
> What's this "dirt " you speak of? Be specific.
> 
> Here's a truth for you: I've never been in rehab.


Everyone knows the WE is his gerbil.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 7, 2019)

No I haven't read every page, but this thread is like the wart on Sheila's nose that you just can't stop staring at. You know it will be just as ugly next time you look, but look you will.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Whos "we"? Be specific.
> 
> What's this "dirt " you speak of? Be specific.
> 
> Here's a truth for you: I've never been in rehab.


Did I ever say you were ? For a guy who supposedly knows all about me you sure as hell gott a lot to learn pal ! Here’s a little hint from Uncle Frankie ... keep your pecker in your pants and your whiskey in the cupboard and most importantly keep your trapper shut especially when shooting from the hip and throwing bs into the air about someone you haven’t the foggiest idear about ... small world dude , a lot smaller than you think it is


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I would give frank a hand if he would port my saw. Frank, maybe we could due an exchange? My free labor in trade you can port my 362?


I’ve got help already but thanks for the offer ... now that I have the 462c I guess I can let the 362c hot-woods go if interested ...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Only if you make it one- Though I appreciate your honesty ... I’ve seen what substances can do to folk first hand ! No way to live imho ... glad you saw the light and became a productive member of society and mean that sincerely Randy



I appreciate that Frank. 

It's been a long strange trip.....

After being straight a few years, I looked back on my younger days and thought.....what a bunch of wasted time.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Whos "we"? Be specific.
> 
> What's this "dirt " you speak of? Be specific.
> 
> Here's a truth for you: I've never been in rehab.




Bump


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Did I ever say you were ? For a guy who supposedly knows all about me you sure as hell gott a lot to learn pal ! Here’s a little hint from Uncle Frankie ... keep your pecker in your pants and your whiskey in the cupboard and most importantly keep your trapper shut especially when shooting from the hip and throwing bs into the air about someone you haven’t the foggiest idear about ... small world dude , a lot smaller than you think it is



I'm guessing by your tone that you're upset about something. You ever think about getting professional help with that? Or maybe you tried and didn't have much luck? Therapy can lead to healing, if you're open to it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> I'm guessing by your tone that you're upset about something. You ever think about getting professional help with that? Or maybe you tried and didn't have much luck? Therapy can lead to healing, if you're open to it.


Ever think about acting like a human - being and having respect for your fellow man ? I know it may be a foreign concept to you but tomorrow is another day ! Another tip from “Uncle Frankie”


----------



## redbull660 (Feb 7, 2019)

Wth did I just read?


----------



## wcorey (Feb 7, 2019)

redbull660 said:


> Wth did I just read?



Defies description, doesn't it...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 7, 2019)

redbull660 said:


> Wth did I just read?


Ya had to smell the milk with a sell date of a month ago didn’t ya........


----------



## TBS (Feb 7, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya had to smell the milk with a sell date of a month ago didn’t ya........



More than a few took a big gulp of it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 7, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> More than a few took a big gulp of it.


Well put Ol Buddy......


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ever think about acting like a human - being and having respect for your fellow man ? I know it may be a foreign concept to you but tomorrow is another day ! Another tip from “Uncle Frankie”



You seem confused about respect. You have disrespected most everyone you've come in contact with-here and all other sites you've joined. 

You seem confused about honesty, you've been shown to be untruthful countless times and have dodged direct questions about the untruths. 

You have to EARN respect, and the road you're traveling doesn't lead there. 

You ever think about why you act the way you do? There are good folks out there that can help you sort that out, if you're willing to ask. 

No one's perfect. I bet if you came clean and tried a little honesty here you'd find yourself treated much differently.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> You seem confused about respect. You have disrespected most everyone you've come in contact with-here and all other sites you've joined.
> 
> You seem confused about honesty, you've been shown to be untruthful countless times and have dodged direct questions about the untruths.
> 
> ...


Yah , thanks for 180 but I ain’t buying it pal , not for one second ! You talk out of both sides of yapper guy ... tell ya what : you go your way , I go mine ... very simple - now kindly go troll someone else and if you decide to come back for more please bring your “A” game as the caca you spew is WEAK !


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> IMHO one needs a stock fully broken in saw to compare your build to ESPECIALLY if a lengthy R&D phase happens with the first build.
> 
> Crabby cooters build thread is a perfect example of what I’m talking about. The first 462 was run ALOT. He was satisfied with his gain and proceeded to apply those same mods to NIB saws for customers. I could pretty much guarantee there’s at least a 10% loss in his gains on those nib saws. So say he was up to 25-30% gains and half that is just from running fuel thru the saw, is it worth it? That’s the question one needs to ask. I wish he would chime in about it, but it’s his livelyhood and don’t expect him to.


 True but nobody does that to my knowledge. Husquavarna would say 1 hour to seat the ring and 10 hours on the bottom end. A get a couple 51.4 mm 75 cm3 jugs from Mike Lee and the first saw had a broken in bottom end and took 10 days to break those rings in where the saw fully kicked up. shortly after my second chain.

Comparrissons with the R&D are from one cut to the next so should be pretty good. maybe some changes respond better in smaller wood IDK? The same could be said about changes differing with a fully broken in or not saw IDK?


Ok your point is you take two new saws and they both time 10sec in a cut. one saw goes through X hours of r&d and the stock saw cuts the same volume with also about X hours and remaining stock. The mod saw can now cut that same 'pre mod' log in 8 sec whilst the stock saw has broken in and can now do it in 9 sec.



Math:
Builder then claims a 20% time gain
Meh 
but the stock had a 10% gain so that's a 10% gain in the mod saw (in my scenerio )
The only saw we can compare it to is the 372 with 5.4 hp 70.9 cc VS 462 with 70cc 6 ph
10% of 5.4 hp is .54 + 5.4 = 5.94 hp.

So the 462 has 10.5% ph more than the 372 we will say.

So the factory has 'found 10.5 % more hp gains'. That may transfer nothing in the cut or quite a bit in others. Time gains are subjective. 

A fast 6 ph would do a lot for most guys. porting would be a waste.

A true 15-16 % hp gain. would give you about 7 hp. That would just work for the
coast but time gain percentage does not mean ****. too subjective. HP can be measured as a constant.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> The same could be said about changes differing with a fully broken in or not saw IDK?


yes this is a point i didn't bring up that i have been thinking about alot. this is why i feel the r&d saw should be fully broken in before ANYTHING is done to it. Lets call it 5 gallons of fuel running the saw hard or till no further gains are being seen.



Westboastfaller said:


> Ok your point is you take two new saws and they both time 10sec in a cut. one saw goes through X hours of r&d and the stock saw cuts the same volume with also about X hours and remaining stock. The mod saw can now cut that same 'pre mod' log in 8 sec whilst the stock saw has broken in and can now do it in 9 sec.





Westboastfaller said:


> Math:
> Builder then claims a 20% time gain
> Meh
> but the stock had a 10% gain so that's a 10% gain in the mod saw (in my scenerio )



exactly my point and much better explained then I can do, I just couldn't get my point across how I wanted to. what i wrote was even confusing me and i knew what I was trying to say. My reason for bringing all this up is so a person can make a decision wether they feel it's worth dumping another $350 into a saw. Thats it, nothing about the builders skills, what can or cannot be done to the saw etc. strictly marketing purposes. example: say im in the market to get my 462 ported by someone, I pick a builder and ask what gain are you getting out of the saw. I ask this because the only way besides the builders rep is to compare that gain to what i consider a decent work saw. If the builder says im getting 10-15% i would probably not get it done because i don't feel it's worth it. If the builder says im getting 30-40% i would say, now we got a decent work saw that's worth the extra $350. If the builder says i'm getting 50-60% with what would be done to your saw I would say, I hope this fugger doesn't blow up in the backcut.

That being said, the X% has to be accurately described, and as in your math example, this is what I see happening. Theres a couple ways this can be done. first fully break in the R&D saw before any work is done on it, OR come up with your secret sauce with the first saw, throw out all those times, make a first stock cut with a second saw, apply your secret sauce and do the after cuts and pull your X% gains from those times. Or say I don't time cuts, but i feel this saw is worth being ported for the flattened power band and trust my abilities, Or say I don't feel this saw is worth being ported because after broken in it's not much weaker than what I could do to the saw. The last one is extremely hard to do, there's ego and money involved.

So to all the porters, do you feel the 462 is worth porting? From what I have seen, I don't feel it is. If i'm looking for torque to run .404 chain, I'm picking up a 661 not a 462 JMHO.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

@Del_ your a dikhead in case you forgot


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Every time you and bird legs come round I gotta open the window to get rid of the festering stank!


that stank is cuz i froze a chit log and threw it into your trailer. It landed on your knickers and it's probably defrosted by now.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



doggin it in, gotta be consistent with your cuts bro so we can see what's happening, fuggin greenhorn.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

to tie all this into franks excellent build thread, here is whats going to happen
Frank is going to say he achieved a 25-30% gain between his first cut and his last cut after being dipped in the cauldron of performance. we will all be able to see this and calculate it from the videos he will post 1billion times in every thread on AS
Now if he was to buy a 2nd 462 with our tax dollars and dip that one in the cauldron of performance, his gain wood drop down to about 10%. As he runs and runs that second saw, it will eventually return to his 25-30% gain.
The difference between the 25-30% gain and the 10% gain ARE NOT HIS! He cannot take credit for those gains because they can be achieved by anyone by simply running gallons of fuel thru the saw.
So frank, dont go beating your chest till us tax payers buy you a 2nd 462! K dikhead?

What frank is doing right now and the reason for the delay is he is running as much fuel thru the saw as he can each day to fully break it in for his final vid. Frank is not an idiot and I actually find him quite intelligent, but he is a fraud and deceiver. All he is doing to this saw is a muffler mod, air filter adapter, slight timing advance and his most important mod.......run time on the saw. With that he will reach his 25-30% gain easily, but again it’s not his to take credit for. PEACE OUT FUKRS!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> True but nobody does that to my knowledge. Husquavarna would say 1 hour to seat the ring and 10 hours on the bottom end. A get a couple 51.4 mm 75 cm3 jugs from Mike Lee and the first saw had a broken in bottom end and took 10 days to break those rings in where the saw fully kicked up. shortly after my second chain.
> 
> Comparrissons with the R&D are from one cut to the next so should be pretty good. maybe some changes respond better in smaller wood IDK? The same could be said about changes differing with a fully broken in or not saw IDK?
> 
> ...


What makes you think that the ported Saw won’t gain from break-in also ? If the Saw achieves a 15% gain by performing intake and exhaust mods over stock cut for cut I fail to see the logic ??? I can show you a video of a broken-in 362c that’s hot-woods ported that is nipping at the heels of a new 462 in the same log ... 59cc vs 72.2cc ... approximately 27% faster cut time than a stock saw ( both with stock chain )with a heckuva lot more torque ... Now I can “chain” the modded Saw because it’s got the stones to pull it whereas the stock saw will stall when dogged -in ..and cut even quicker !!!. I’m shootin for a 25-30% gain on the 462c over stock ...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> What makes you think that the ported Saw won’t gain from break-in also ? If the Saw achieves a 15% gain by performing intake and exhaust mods over stock cut for cut I fail to see the logic ??? I can show you a video of a broken-in 362c that’s hot-woods ported that is nipping at the heels of a new 462 in the same log ... 59cc vs 72.2cc ... approximately 27% faster cut time than a stock saw ( both with stock chain )with a heckuva lot more torque ... Now I can “chain” the modded Saw because it’s got the stones to pull it whereas the stock saw will stall when dogged -in ..and cut even quicker !!!. I’m shootin for a 25-30% gain on the 462c over stock ...


Maybe I jumped the gun saying that I thought you were intelligent.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> What makes you think that the ported Saw won’t gain from break-in also ? If the Saw achieves a 15% gain by performing intake and exhaust mods over stock cut for cut I fail to see the logic ??? I can show you a video of a broken-in 362c that’s hot-woods ported that is nipping at the heels of a new 462 in the same log ... 59cc vs 72.2cc ... approximately 27% faster cut time than a stock saw ( both with stock chain )with a heckuva lot more torque ... Now I can “chain” the modded Saw because it’s got the stones to pull it whereas the stock saw will stall when dogged -in ..and cut even quicker !!!. I’m shootin for a 25-30% gain on the 462c over stock ...


Pay attention to the 462 when red bull posts the after video of the 462vs461 in the saw video thread. Remember crabbys gains with the original 462 in his build thread? I don’t recall exact numbers, but they were in the 25-30% range I believe. Watch them drastically drop with this second saw if the after vid is honestly reported. Those gains will return with runtime but Why were those gains lost, and who should take credit for them? I’m putting myself out there and say you will see at least a 15% drop in gains. I will take this even further, his 1st cut with the new never run stock 462 was 40.7 his 1st cut with the new 462 with only 1 cut on it after porting will be no better than 35 seconds if the saw actually only has one cut on it, and that time is giving him alot of credit. im going to be arogant and say I guarantee im not wrong IF an honest video is posted @redbull660


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> True but nobody does that to my knowledge. Husquavarna would say 1 hour to seat the ring and 10 hours on the bottom end. A get a couple 51.4 mm 75 cm3 jugs from Mike Lee and the first saw had a broken in bottom end and took 10 days to break those rings in where the saw fully kicked up. shortly after my second chain.
> 
> Comparrissons with the R&D are from one cut to the next so should be pretty good. maybe some changes respond better in smaller wood IDK? The same could be said about changes differing with a fully broken in or not saw IDK?
> 
> ...


Let’s play devils advocate here ... let’s assume a bone - stock 462c lasts 1000hrs of use and the modded Saw that’s 25% quicker lasts 1000hrs also (and this is being conservative for sake of argument)and that you have infinite logs to cut ... if your hourly rate is $50 with the stocker that means the Saw will generate 50,000 during its lifespan 50*1000 ... The modded Saw 62.50*1000 or 62500 or a 12500 net gain for the end user ! To pay 350,400,600 dollars up front for mods seems like a lot but over the life of the Saw (assuming 1000 hrs) it’s small potatoes! Even a muffler/ intake that ONLY achieves 10% gain is going to net you $5000 over the life of the Saw ! Simple math !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Let’s play devils advocate here ... let’s assume a bone - stock 462c lasts 1000hrs of use and the modded Saw that’s 25% quicker lasts 1000hrs also (and this is being conservative for sake of argument)and that you have infinite logs to cut ... if your hourly rate is $50 with the stocker that means the Saw will generate 50,000 during its lifespan 50*1000 ... The modded Saw 62.50*1000 or 62500 or a 12500 net gain for the end user ! To pay 350,400,600 dollars up front for mods seems like a lot but over the life of the Saw (assuming 1000 hrs) it’s small potatoes! Even a muffler/ intake that ONLY achieves 10% gain is going to net you $5000 over the life of the Saw ! Simple math !


yes if it's actually 25% faster than stock. Your 10% faster figure is a more realistic number for the 462. This saw from what ive seen just doesn't have the gains achieved like lets say a 461 does.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone claiming lost gains is clueless ... 2 462 saws - road runnin between them ... the one on left 462c is bone stock ... the one on right is ported / modded from jump street ... neither has 1 tank of fuel thru them ... after 10 full tanks both are run in same wood with 20” bar/stock chain ... It is discovered that the ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... the test is run again at 20 tanks ... ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... anyone claiming “break -in “ is omitting the fact that BOTH SAWS will break-in AS they are Being RUN !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Anyone claiming lost gains is clueless ... 2 462 saws - road runnin between them ... the one on left 462c is bone stock ... the one on right is ported / modded from jump street ... neither has 1 tank of fuel thru them ... after 10 full tanks both are run in same wood with 20” bar/stock chain ... It is discovered that the ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... the test is run again at 20 tanks ... ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... anyone claiming “break -in “ is omitting the fact that BOTH SAWS will break-in AS they are Being RUN !


You are exactly correct IF you came up with your 25% figure that way. THAT IS NOT HOW YOUR DOING IT! as you are testing and tweaking the saw is getting run time and the numbers are skewed. You will get it when red bull posts the video.


----------



## tdiguy (Feb 8, 2019)

55 pages......


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

You’ve admitted u got like 5-6 tanks thru the saw already, most of the gains you are seeing are strictly from that and nothing to do with your mods. How can you not understand this?


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , thanks for 180 but I ain’t buying it pal , not for one second ! You talk out of both sides of yapper guy ... tell ya what : you go your way , I go mine ... very simple - now kindly go troll someone else and if you decide to come back for more please bring your “A” game as the caca you spew is WEAK !



I've seen flashes of sanity from you, so I know there's at least one personality in there with hope. 
I would never suggest medication, but it looks like you may be a good candidate. 

You have to want to get better though, that's the key. If you stay on the path you're on, you'll end up on an island by yourself, with no one to blame but you. 

Why are you so angry/ unhappy? Maybe if you figure that out you can get on the road to recovery.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Anyone claiming lost gains is clueless ... 2 462 saws - road runnin between them ... the one on left 462c is bone stock ... the one on right is ported / modded from jump street ... neither has 1 tank of fuel thru them ... after 10 full tanks both are run in same wood with 20” bar/stock chain ... It is discovered that the ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... the test is run again at 20 tanks ... ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... anyone claiming “break -in “ is omitting the fact that BOTH SAWS will break-in AS they are Being RUN !


Bro I’ve seen it with my own two eyes with my 462s. My stop watch, my testing, no agenda whatsoever because I don’t port for anyone but myself, never have and never will, ego left at the door. If you want to be honest with yourself you will get a second 462 make one test cut stock and one test cut modded with your current recipe. You will see your gains drop off DRASTICALLY those are your true gains. I will find out shortly how honest some porters are on this website


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Anyone claiming lost gains is clueless ... 2 462 saws - road runnin between them ... the one on left 462c is bone stock ... the one on right is ported / modded from jump street ... neither has 1 tank of fuel thru them ... after 10 full tanks both are run in same wood with 20” bar/stock chain ... It is discovered that the ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... the test is run again at 20 tanks ... ported Saw cuts 25% quicker ... anyone claiming “break -in “ is omitting the fact that BOTH SAWS will break-in AS they are Being RUN !


I don't think anyone is saying a properly ported saw won't achieve gains, what they are saying is YOU haven't ported one.

In one post you said you never ported a saw that sold to anyone, another post you have ported enough to be an expert already. where did all these ported saws go?

All yer doin is putting a different air filter on and punchin out the muffler and calling it a hot woods port. What basher is telling you is the small gains you are seeing is from the saw breaking in.

The problem is your incessive bragging and how your saw would destroy everyone else's. another is you inability to post evidence that yours is the best.

You wanna shut everyone up? do a real build thread, not one where all you post is others videos and those stupid other crap videos you post that has NOTHING to do with a build.

and stop saying "WE" like you have crew working for you. although i'm sure the Gerbil appreciates you counting him.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 8, 2019)

I wish people would quit saying "if you wanna shut everyone up..." or "if you wanna prove the doubters".


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> I wish people would quit saying "if you wanna shut everyone up..." or "if you wanna prove the doubters".


OK i'll stop. he ain't goin to anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

I want the 2 462s I have 30-40% quicker than stock and I can’t achieve it ! But I’m also not a professional porter. If I come across someone that can do that and prove it to me, I will dump another $800 into these saws to have it done.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> I want the 2 462s I have 30-40% quicker than stock and I can’t achieve it ! But I’m also not a professional porter. If I come across someone that can do that and prove it to me, I will dump another $800 into these saws to have it done.


I'll port them for you, send them to me. you'll get 0 gains and it will never run again. but I am an expert at porting. you wanna see my work? you probably already have as I am an internet sensation. Unlike Frank I can prove my work with pics.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I don't think anyone is saying a properly ported saw won't achieve gains, what they are saying is YOU haven't ported one.
> 
> In one post you said you never ported a saw that sold to anyone, another post you have ported enough to be an expert already. where did all these ported saws go?
> 
> ...


I’m modding a 462c for more performance on this thread - simple as that ; plain as day ... so far we’ve put on a tuned tube exhaust and are in process of modding intake for more air ... then it will get flow enhancements and final # s vs stock shown ... I’m not here to argue with you when you take statements out of context and then attempt to manipulate them to suit YOUR agenda ! As far as port-work , mods goes ... It’s frankly None of your business who I have or have not done work for ! Why do YOU care ? If you don’t like the thread feel free to go elsewhere; or better yet start a thread of your own ! Then I’ll come over and badger you ad nauseam about how and why you should be doing it and proceed to stink up the joint like use continue to do here ... heavens knows , I’ve work to do and this nonsense is simply a waste of valuable time ! OUT


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m modding a 462c for more performance on this thread - simple as that ; plain as day ... so far we’ve put on a tuned tube exhaust and are in process of modding intake for more air ... then it will get flow enhancements and final # s vs stock shown ... I’m not here to argue with you when you take statements out of context and then attempt to manipulate them to suit YOUR agenda ! As far as port-work , mods goes ... It’s frankly None of your business who I have or have not done work for ! Why do YOU care ? If you don’t like the thread feel free to go elsewhere; or better yet start a thread of your own ! Then I’ll come over and badger you ad nauseam about how and why you should be doing it and proceed to stink up the joint like use continue to do here ... heavens knows ,* I’ve work to do* and this nonsense is simply a waste of valuable time ! OUT


Yep, them 7 saplings is waitin on ya. Yer just mad cause I show pics of my port work and you can't.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m modding a 462c for more performance on this thread - simple as that ; plain as day ... so far *we’ve* put on a tuned tube exhaust and are in process of modding intake for more air ... then it will get flow enhancements and final # s vs stock shown ... I’m not here to argue with you when you take statements out of context and then attempt to manipulate them to suit YOUR agenda ! As far as port-work , mods goes ... It’s frankly None of your business who I have or have not done work for ! Why do YOU care ? If you don’t like the thread feel free to go elsewhere; or better yet start a thread of your own ! Then I’ll come over and badger you ad nauseam about how and why you should be doing it and proceed to stink up the joint like use continue to do here ... heavens knows , I’ve work to do and this nonsense is simply a waste of valuable time ! OUT


There's that we again.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 8, 2019)

There's no other explanation than someone else is doing the work.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

I do my own work, I am a homelite and craftsman specialist.


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 8, 2019)

Husqvarna 345 specialist


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Husqvarna 345 specialist
> View attachment 713777


We should put what we specialize at in our title like frank does...I think I will.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

people just call me special for no apparent reason


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> We should put what we specialize at in our title like frank does...I think I will.


I tried to change it but it wouldn't let me, it's been mad dog for so long I guess it's stuck.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank had to work, probably standin in line to get his gubmint check cashed.


----------



## p61 western (Feb 8, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Husqvarna 345 specialist
> View attachment 713777


Looks like lots of Gary goo lol.


----------



## hbot37 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I do my own work, I am a homelite and craftsman specialist.


those are some pretty nice flow enhancements


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

hbot37 said:


> those are some pretty nice flow enhancements


Yes, Frank will never achieve those type of enhancements.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, them 7 saplings is waitin on ya. Yer just mad cause I show pics of my port work and you can't.



Sapling ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 713783
> Sapling ?


Anbody can take a pic of a damn tree, show us it on the ground with you cutting it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Anbody can take a pic of a damn tree, show us it on the ground with you cutting it.


ROFLMAO


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 8, 2019)

More importantly, take a pic of the moron that hired your (I'm sure) un-bonded ass to do that kind of work. Allegedly...


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Well looky here, I got a tree pic too., except I got it cut down.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Well looky here, I got a tree pic too., except I got it cut down.



Bad back, ole fella?....LOL


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Well looky here, I got a tree pic too., except I got it cut down.



Fail. You were supposed to flatten the windmill and smash the pond. Mowing around those is a pita.


----------



## p61 western (Feb 8, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bad back, ole fella?....LOL


Bending over is overrated.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 713783
> Sapling ?


Where’s all the snow you got there in Hamburg NY. Not even one snow flake in any shaded area after that blizzard you had going on there that made you not want to test the saw? Makes one want to go hmmmmmm


----------



## Mygalomorph (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ever think about acting like a human - being and having respect for your fellow man ? I know it may be a foreign concept to you but tomorrow is another day ! Another tip from “Uncle Frankie”



PLEASE ! Practice what you preach, anything else gives the wrong impression.

"You say that you want respect 
Honey for what
For everything that you done for me Thanks a lot
Ma's own whippin' boy
Take a chance while you still got the 
choice"


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

p61 western said:


> Bending over is overrated.



I know but at least I still try, getting older sucks!


----------



## p61 western (Feb 8, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know but at least I still try, getting older sucks!


Lol yep for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

p61 western said:


> Lol yep for sure.



4 to 6 hour days are the norm more often for me this winter, looking forward to warmer weather, then the hours will creep up to 8 -10 per day.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bad back, ole fella?....LOL


Yes, heck with bendin over.lol. it all firewood to me anyway.



Mike Hunterts said:


> Fail. You were supposed to flatten the windmill and smash the pond. Mowing around those is a pita.


I tried but missed.



p61 western said:


> Bending over is overrated.


Yes.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Where's the pic of it on the ground Frank, now we know you got a camera. if you didn't google that pic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Well dern Frank here's another tree. yer getting behind boy. get them pics goin son.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

I think these two pieces got something fer ya Frank.


----------



## Mygalomorph (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , thanks for 180 but I ain’t buying it pal , not for one second ! You talk out of both sides of yapper guy ... tell ya what : you go your way , I go mine ... very simple - now kindly go troll someone else and if you decide to come back for more please bring your “A” game as the caca you spew is WEAK !



How sad It sure was a Very short lived " moment of clarity"
Malfunctions in the brainchemistry are so unpredictable and very difficult to treat.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

What still no pic..yer getting way behind son. and yes I did the cardinal sin, I posted a stump on a logging forum.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

well dang Frank, guess what another tree, where's the pics Frank. done some pullin just to make sure on this one..even used a hot woods ported saw. where's the pic Frank? Or did you drop it on that fence?


----------



## CR888 (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> Sort of, the gains were not lost, they were just diminished compared to a broken in STOCK saw


So if a new saw shows power gains after modification, why would it too not improve after break-in like a stock saw would? If a stock saw increases in power/performance after break in, a modified saw will do the exact same thing. This principle does not change, your making incorrect assumptions. When ring seal increases & bearings loosen up, power goes up modified or stock.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I do my own work, I am a homelite and craftsman specialist.




Caliber?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Well I like flow enhancements too. I just run it without nothing.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> Caliber?


The special recipe on the homelite and craftsman is in house and can't be shared.

























































308 and 223


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> What still no pic..yer getting way behind son. and yes I did the cardinal sin, I posted a stump on a logging forum.View attachment 713792
> 
> 
> View attachment 713790




OMG, how much chit hit the fan??


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

CR888 said:


> So if a new saw shows power gains after modification, why would it too not improve after break-in like a stock saw would? If a stock saw increases in power/performance after break in, a modified saw will do the exact same thing. This principle does not change, your making incorrect assumptions. When ring seal increases & bearings loosen up, power goes up modified or stock.


Not arguing that fact, you are correct. I’m also not attempting to explain what I’m saying anymore either. Go grab a cup of coffee, sit back and reread my posts. I think once you do you will understand what I’m saying.

Here’s a hint. When Frank is done with his saw, he will show us a 25-30% gain. Do you feel that 25-30% gain is all his doing or is some of it because he ran 6 tanks of fuel thru the saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 8, 2019)

I had a lot of surplus steel jacket 30-06 ammo hanging around, loaded the semi and a certain orange saw became the target, talk about flow enhancement.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

@CR888 sit back and read and I feel you will get my point. 


basher said:


> heres something to think about and i'm not getting into any details so dont bother going there. first 462 on the bench ever, first stock test cut 32inch bar, straight consistent white oak log 28.7 sec. after all testing, and mods 22.1 secs. Fair gains i could live with for now. butttt........lots and lots of fuel ran thru the saw. second 462 on bench, one test cut stock through same log, same bar, new chain 28.5 seconds. Same exact things done to second saw. 5 test cuts after average 25.5 seconds. Where did all my gains go? Whats the difference between the two saws? one was pretty much broken in, one wasnt. so one has to admit to themselves, is this saw worth the additonal money added to an already hot out of the box expensive saw. Maybe to some that want the sticker on the engine shroud to tout they have a ported saw. what i'm getting at is a builder needs to completely break this saw in before touting i got X% gains from my mods because the results are completely skewed from the break in during the trial and error phase. The numbers dikhead frank will post are complete hogwash and most of them wood have been achieved by simply running 5 gallons of fuel thru it. Don't take this post the wrong way, I'm explaining what I have seen with this saw. i wood like to hear what @crabby cooter has to say about this PEACE OUT FUKRS





Westboastfaller said:


> Ok your point is you take two new saws and they both time 10sec in a cut. one saw goes through X hours of r&d and the stock saw cuts the same volume with also about X hours and remaining stock. The mod saw can now cut that same 'pre mod' log in 8 sec whilst the stock saw has broken in and can now do it in 9 sec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





basher said:


> to tie all this into franks excellent build thread, here is whats going to happen
> Frank is going to say he achieved a 25-30% gain between his first cut and his last cut after being dipped in the cauldron of performance. we will all be able to see this and calculate it from the videos he will post 1billion times in every thread on AS
> Now if he was to buy a 2nd 462 with our tax dollars and dip that one in the cauldron of performance, his gain wood drop down to about 10%. As he runs and runs that second saw, it will eventually return to his 25-30% gain.
> The difference between the 25-30% gain and the 10% gain ARE NOT HIS! He cannot take credit for those gains because they can be achieved by anyone by simply running gallons of fuel thru the saw.
> ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

CR888 said:


> So if a new saw shows power gains after modification, why would it too not improve after break-in like a stock saw would? If a stock saw increases in power/performance after break in, a modified saw will do the exact same thing. This principle does not change, your making incorrect assumptions. When ring seal increases & bearings loosen up, power goes up modified or stock.


Yes ! This badger guy don’t have both oars in the water ! Now we are achieving 25% gains by breaking in the Saw ? Wtf dude ... It’s been proven a muffler mod is good for 10% on the majority of saws ... the 462c might be “hot out of the box “ and might be more work to squeeze the juice from than previous models but flow is flow man ... It’s so easy to disprove his theory that I won’t even waste the time


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yes !


Pics?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> I want the 2 462s I have 30-40% quicker than stock and I can’t achieve it ! But I’m also not a professional porter. If I come across someone that can do that and prove it to me, I will dump another $800 into these saws to have it done.



I'm not there either. 20% maybe. 

I'm not done yet though.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Let’s play devils advocate here ... let’s assume a bone - stock 462c lasts 1000hrs of use and the modded Saw that’s 25% quicker lasts 1000hrs also (and this is being conservative for sake of argument)and that you have infinite logs to cut ... if your hourly rate is $50 with the stocker that means the Saw will generate 50,000 during its lifespan 50*1000 ... The modded Saw 62.50*1000 or 62500 or a 12500 net gain for the end user ! To pay 350,400,600 dollars up front for mods seems like a lot but over the life of the Saw (assuming 1000 hrs) it’s small potatoes! Even a muffler/ intake that ONLY achieves 10% gain is going to net you $5000 over the life of the Saw ! Simple math !



I thought it was an hourly job so I just threw away $350.00

I fail to see your point?...j/k

Yes you mean rate to volume wage is $50 per hour average.
Yes in a perfect world with 1000 hours in the same size cut and the same species where you measured 25% gains.

nevertheless. point taken but I would be a misleading sell. With a 6hp saw that has good response and chain speed and is nice and light. So if you don't have the girth then you don't need the works. 
Or what do you say in NY? 'da woyks'.
Measure your gains on 12" and under. now what are they? How about for a slashing saw or tree thinning? You are payed by the km or mile or hectare or acre. where are the gains now? You think a 6 ph saw is going to slow through saplings? No. 
Kind of like saying:
"I had the biggest diçk in grade 4." 
Q) how old were you?
"well I was fifteen"

see so it does start to change thing

I'm taking the other side of the debate just to raise awareness although I've been running ported saws in many pro applications stating back to '92. 

Like bidding on a job. It ALL broken down to what the AVERAGE person can do in a minute and then to an hour and to...

I based a bid on my production once and then had to offer everyone bid price to get it done. They still pulled out and I lost 10,000 deposit and kicked me out of the district for bidding for 2 yrs.

That was 25 yrs ago last July. I'm a pretty big fan of averages now. you can not sell '25% gains as it may go from 0-25..as well plus if the wood increases past test size.

NOW I was saying (or meant) in the other post was that overall gain percentages don't mean ****. from builder to builder
does it? Its what they are working with (size, species ) Not that you are saying that but we may as well clarify that right now also. So its fair to say overall gains are ones own 'personal sand box'. correct? It can be manipulated though species density/grow area , water content and dia. (assuming the same chain)

I would like to see a hp and torque graph.
At least dyno the HP


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> I thought it was an hourly job so I just threw away $350.00
> 
> I fail to see your point?...j/k
> 
> ...


Yah , let me put it this way then ... 2 men running ported saws can just about do the work of 3 running stock saws ... I prefer splitting the dough 2 ways instead of 3 guy ! Also consider the less people involved the less ******** ; tough to get a good Saw hand let alone 2 ! Your mileage may vary


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> When Frank is done with his saw, he will show us


You, sir, are very optimistic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , let me put it this way then ... 2 men running ported saws can just about do the work of 3 running stock saws ... I prefer splitting the dough 2 ways instead of 3 guy ! Also consider the less people involved the less ******** ; tough to get a good Saw hand let alone 2 ! Your mileage may vary


Come on Frank, where's the downed tree pics? you karate choppin em down?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Does wearing a heavy glove give you 25% gain when yer kung fuin a tree down with karate chops?


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Does wearing a heavy glove give you 25% gain when yer kung fuin a tree down with karate chops?


No, youre looking at it all wrong. Its all in the roundhouse kick, when the unlaced boot flys off at the speed of ********. No tree living can withstand the fury of fabz.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

Well I'm sure glad got my grade 10 cause nobody's learnin chit here. No pics just Frank running his cockholder.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Shocked I tell ya,truly shocked no downed tree pic, he's probably stiil trying to find a downed tree that looks like the one he posted on google.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 8, 2019)

I recently obtained footage from fabz’ dojo. Needless to say this required great risk to life and limb on my part. You’re welcome.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 713828


I find it hard to believe you can take a pic of a standing tree that YOU were SUPPOSEDLY going to cut but can't take one on the ground. you have outed yourself as a fake and completely FOS. You should google a downed tree pic somewhere, want me to send you a pic?


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> tough to get a good hand job, let alone 2 ! Your mileage may vary


Amen brother.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> I recently obtained footage from fabz’ dojo. Needless to say this required great risk to life and limb on my part. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 713829


Yeah lucky to make it out of there you must be quicker than the Frank dudes a slower learner.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 8, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> Yeah lucky to make it out of there you must be quicker than the Frank dudes a slower learner.
> 
> View attachment 713830


Yeah, it was touch and go for a while.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I find it hard to believe you can take a pic of a standing tree that YOU were SUPPOSEDLY going to cut but can't take one on the ground. you have outed yourself as a fake and completely FOS. You should google a downed tree pic somewhere, want me to send you a pic?


Yah , check the weather here in wny stupe ... before ya start with the any-way shape or form routine ! I’m not doin anything involving trees with 35Mph+ wind


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I find it hard to believe you can take a pic of a standing tree that YOU were SUPPOSEDLY going to cut but can't take one on the ground. you have outed yourself as a fake and completely FOS. You should google a downed tree pic somewhere, want me to send you a pic?


Here I'll help.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yes ! This badger guy don’t have both oars in the water ! Now we are achieving 25% gains by breaking in the Saw ? Wtf dude ... It’s been proven a muffler mod is good for 10% on the majority of saws ... the 462c might be “hot out of the box “ and might be more work to squeeze the juice from than previous models but flow is flow man ... It’s so easy to disprove his theory that I won’t even waste the time


Ahhhh now we are getting somewhere..... 25% is YOUR number not mine! Go back and figure out my REAL numbers dikhead. Has the dim bulb lit up yet? I might see a glimmer............


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

Here you go @Tor R Frank's Black panther practice session


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , check the weather here in wny stupe ... before ya start with the any-way shape or form routine ! I’m not doin anything involving trees with 35Mph+ wind


You really are a sik lying fuk man! It’s actually very disturbing to me that people like u exist here on gods green earth


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey dikhead @Del_ ! Do you believe the chit that’s coming out of this clowns mouth?


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> Hey dikhead @Del_ ! Do you believe the chit that’s coming out of this clowns mouth?


Of course he does Frank's his ride to the JackOff's Anonymous meeting.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I'm not there either. 20% maybe.
> 
> I'm not done yet though.


But frank will be! 25-30%....or more.... are his exact words I believe.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , check the weather here in wny stupe ... before ya start with the any-way shape or form routine ! I’m not doin anything involving trees with 35Mph+ wind


Wow, i'm shocked again..another excuse.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> Of course he does Frank's his ride to the JackOff's Anonymous meeting.


Fuk del with his tree hugging ported saw fume sucking ass, fuk frank with his utter bullchit that won’t stop spewing out his mouth, and fuk jack for not doing something about franks signature!


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> Fuk del with his tree hugging ported saw fume sucking ass, fuk frank with his utter bullchit that won’t stop spewing out his mouth, and fuk jack for not doing something about franks signature!



He will melt down soon enough. It's inevitable.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , check the weather here in wny stupe ... before ya start with the any-way shape or form routine ! I’m not doin anything involving trees with 35Mph+ wind


Wanna try again.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> He will melt down soon enough. It's inevitable.


Dood there is no way out of the lies that are posted right here in these pages that I can see. I know exactly what is going on with his so called build and can disprove it with real numbers, all the way down to that fukin hacked up tube he shoved in the muffler cover and sealed it up with a load of jizz from @Del_ that he calls a “tuned pipe”


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Wanna try again.
> 
> View attachment 713859


I say it before Frank. PHOTOSHOPPED !!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank is ******** his pants right now, the saw is done. Every mod he could do is completed and he isn’t even at a 15% gain, mostly likely more like 12. So what’s he doing? Runnin fuel thru it over and over and over. Unfortunately some of those gains happened already in the first 6 tanks he ran thru it. There’s not much left to gain, and his last resort to save face is call up hotsaws101 and order a saw. This is where this BIG HUGE tree job falls into the picture, along with the 441 he is polishing his knob on. Buying time is all he is doing. Fukin FRAUD


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , let me put it this way then ... 2 men running ported saws can just about do the work of 3 running stock saws ... I prefer splitting the dough 2 ways instead of 3 guy ! Also consider the less people involved the less ******** ; tough to get a good Saw hand let alone 2 ! Your mileage may vary



Roger! Been there many times. Reminds me of fall and burn (mountain pine beetle) (MPB ) I hated teaming up with many northern fallers and their stock saws with me snapping off three blocks to their two. Then other ones could smoothly melt through the biggest. instantly sink
Millage WILL very

372's


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Ole Franks a purdy fart smeller.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I'm not there either. 20% maybe.
> 
> I'm not done yet though.


Earth to Frank! Do you hear these numbers from someone that does it day in and day out? Someone who has done numerous saws of this model? Come on man let’s get real here! 25-30%....or more? How ya gettin your paws outta this mouse trap?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

welp, like I posted before, nothing to see here. no build pics will be posted, I thought he could at least save face with pics of the downed tree. nope a total fraud and fake. Hell if I had this many people harpin down my collar I do my derndest to prove em wrong. but then again I wouldn't get on here and brag about crap I can't back up. this site has a couple more of them here. always bragging but never post any proof. and they don't have too. it's all good but stop talkin trash if you don't.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Now frank will go silent because he has nothing to come back with about any of the points made, nothing at all. Typical dikhead m.o. There will be no more videos ever because there will be no more gains to show unless he could get his paws on a psycho ss saw or whatever the fuk it’s called which probably doesn’t even have much more gains in it then he already achieved. Hear that frank? I’m saying your as good as ol jack! Did that give ya a big giant throbbing boner?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> View attachment 713874


One more time and I might pass out from laughing so hard


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

I got sum more info for you boys about dikhead frank. Wanna know where he came up with this proposed 25-30% or more gain? Not his computer calculations like he said! It was from Scott’s 462 build thread. Except Scott never touted these gains, he was simply showing timed cuts. When @redbull660 shows the after video of the 462vs461 we will see Scott’s “true gains”. Then frank will be sitting here stuck with this 25-30% gain ******** and Scott and randy aren’t even there yet! Two of the most respected builders on these sites and dikhead could beat them? ROFLMAO!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yes ! This badger guy don’t have both oars in the water ! Now we are achieving 25% gains by breaking in the Saw ? Wtf dude ... It’s been proven a muffler mod is good for 10% on the majority of saws ... the 462c might be “hot out of the box “ and might be more work to squeeze the juice from than previous models but flow is flow man ... It’s so easy to disprove his theory that I won’t even waste the time


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank's Probly busy today


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> One more time and I might pass out from laughing so hard


It gots deleted for some reason FFS


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> It gots deleted for some reason FFS


Yeah where did it go? Mods? Doubt it


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> Yeah where did it go? Mods? Doubt it


Your message (Black Cat Performance meets the 462c) contains inappropriate language. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes saplings, the silver maple in the forefront is not part of your “Big tree removal job”


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> What makes you think that the ported Saw won’t gain from break-in also ? If the Saw achieves a 15% gain by performing intake and exhaust mods over stock cut for cut I fail to see the logic .


2 - 1 = 1

I though I was clear. There are no special players or player royalties ..They are both an engine.

The logic was not between cut to cut.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> Your message (Black Cat Performance meets the 462c) contains inappropriate language. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.
> 
> Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.


No chit! Surprised, never got one of those


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> 2 - 1 = 1
> 
> I though I was clear. There are no special players or player royalties ..They are both an engine.
> 
> The logic was not between cut to cut.


Bro it’s like talking to a cinder block, not worth the effort


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Y'all seen this thread from a few years back? This was the first MS261C I ever did.....

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...1cm-vs-stock-261cm-gotta-see-this-one.259228/


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

@TonyK I fixed it 


Hope this is okay sir.Im trying hard here might have been a little excited earlier cause just got my grade 10.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

How's it going @TonyK ????


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> @TonyK I fixed it
> View attachment 713888
> 
> Hope this is okay sir.Im trying hard here might have been a little excited earlier cause just got my grade 10.


You kill me with the grade 10 chit


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> 2 - 1 = 1
> 
> I though I was clear. There are no special players or player royalties ..They are both an engine.
> 
> The logic was not between cut to cut.



Well there ya have it son ! Dyno proof of MM 261 .... looks like both saws are “broke in “ lol


----------



## TonyK (Feb 8, 2019)

@Mastermind Worksaws It is going well I was just reading through the link you just posted. I love a thread where actual process and gains are shown with data to back up the claims. Not some dingle clown trolling for confrontation from his moms washing machine.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> You kill me with the grade 10 chit



I only made it too the 8th grade. 

Reformatory schools suck btw.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

TonyK said:


> @Mastermind Worksaws It is going well I was just reading through the link you just posted. I love a thread where actual process and gains are shown with data to back up the claims. Not some dingle clown trolling for confrontation from his moms washing machine.



Well said my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I only made it too the 8th grade.
> 
> Reformatory schools suck btw.


Yeah but you weren’t forty something in grade 8 like chop chop is in grade 10 lmao!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

TonyK said:


> @Mastermind Worksaws It is going well I was just reading through the link you just posted. I love a thread where actual process and gains are shown with data to back up the claims. Not some *dingle clown* trolling for confrontation from his moms washing machine.


LOL, never heard that one.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 713890
> Well there ya have it son ! Dyno proof of MM 261 .... looks like both saws are “broke in “ lol


Keep flapping your gums, your gonna have your boot in your mouth real soon choking on the laces


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> Keep flapping your gums, your gonna have your boot in your mouth real soon choking on the laces


That happened 59 pages ago.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 713890
> Well there ya have it son ! Dyno proof of MM 261 .... looks like both saws are “broke in “ lol



Well Frank......the ported saw was just on it's second tank. The stock saw was a well used saw.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 713890
> Well there ya have it son ! Dyno proof of MM 261 .... looks like both saws are “broke in “ lol


 That's impressive ! I want to see the real deal. Looks good!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

This should be good^^^^^


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I'm not there either. 20% maybe.
> 
> I'm not done yet though.


How much added power? I would certainty credit it as a conbined .
The last competitor was 5.4

Where are you at? 

You don't start at 6.0 hp you go from 5,4 for perspective .

Rogerrandy!

Cheese


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> How much added power? I would certainty credit it as a conbined .
> The last competitor was 5.4
> 
> Where are you at?
> ...



Burp !?!?!?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Well Frank......the ported saw was just on it's second tank. The stock saw was a well used saw.


Well that puts numb-nuts’ theory in the crapper now doesn’t it ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well that puts numb-nuts’ theory in the crapper now doesn’t it ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> How much added power? I would certainty credit it as a conbined .
> The last competitor was 5.4
> 
> Where are you at?
> ...


The 462c is capable of 7.2-7.5 hp IF the guy doing the work is spot on ... I’m talkin .001 or less on ALL needed dimensions ... that’s a STOCK cylinder/squish / combustion chamber ... New saw , let’s see who can hit the home-run shall we ?


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well that puts numb-nuts’ theory in the crapper now doesn’t it ?



It's numnuts, numnuts, and that's your title, ya dingle clown.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well that puts numb-nuts’ theory in the crapper now doesn’t it ?



@basher seems pretty smart to me. 

You.....I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> @basher seems pretty smart to me.
> 
> You.....I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Burp !?!?!?



Lmao 

Do you have a high strung 372 around???

And ? And?

Silence speaks volumes ..er .. Um

unless you don't speak volumes? then parden me.

I don't even know what number are?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Lmao
> 
> Do you have a high strung 372 around???
> 
> ...


Meinya son is numba 2 , hawa rice-day!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone remember lawnmowertech. Someone reminds me of him.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 8, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Anyone remember lawnmowertech. Someone reminds me of him.


Uh oh.......


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Anyone remember lawnmowertech. Someone reminds me of him.


Yep, ole Calvin. That dude is still talkin about killin himself and asking for money. he's had a few go fund me pages asking for money.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



Respect is earned..a real build thread and downed tree pics mighta got you some.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Lmao
> 
> Do you have a high strung 372 around???
> 
> ...



If you were actually asking a question.....I missed it. I'm sorta thickheaded. You gotta just ask straight out without all the embellishments.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey Frankie, I’m givin ya an opportunity to adjust your projected gains for this saw down a tad. This is a one time pass. Care to go on your fancy fancy puter program and come up with a more realistic number? This way all these fine fellas following your build aren’t disappointed and you don’t come out looking like the true dikhead that you are. What say u?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Respect is earned..a real build thread and downed tree pics mighta got you some.


Yah , it’s a 2-way street bub ... that’s another tip from Uncle Frankie


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

basher said:


> Hey Frankie, I’m givin ya an opportunity to adjust your projected gains for this saw down a tad. This is a one time pass. Care to go on your fancy fancy puter program and come up with a more realistic number? This way all these fine fellas following your build aren’t disappointed and you don’t come out looking like the true dikhead that you are. What say u?


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 8, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Wanna try again.
> 
> View attachment 713859


That's not shut down weather!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> If you were actually asking a question.....I missed it. I'm sorta thickheaded. You gotta just ask straight out without all the embellishments.



"Thick headed" very British very cool.
i love my north England . That's my home 

I am wondering if you ran the 462 up against one of your ported 372's ? If not why not?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> "Thick headed" very British very cool.
> i love my north England . That's my home
> 
> I am wondering if you ran the 462 up against one of your ported 372's ? If not why not?


Not to buttinski ; I’ve ran a ported 461r vs stock and tube exhaust 462c ;,


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> "Thick headed" very British very cool.
> i love my north England . That's my home
> 
> I am wondering if you ran the 462 up against one of your ported 372's ? If not why not?



I don't do many 372s these days. I only do new saws that I sell. I try to avoid the xtorq if possible too.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 8, 2019)

FFS Frank quit doggin in. Freakin videos are lame enough.


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 8, 2019)

The bottom video is interesting. Same chain?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I don't do many 372s these days. I only do new saws that I sell. I try to avoid the xtorq if possible too.


I refer to that model as xtra - turd


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

sixonetonoffun said:


> That's not shut down weather!


Nope, he don't have any trees to cut, that was his excuse for getting out of posting build pics. but he's got time to post them same three lame videos like 100 times.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I refer to that model as xtra - turd


Some of us refer to you as that too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 8, 2019)

I want to dip my new to me 445xt in that couldren! Who has it now?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I don't do many 372s these days. I only do new saws that I sell. I try to avoid the xtorq if possible too.



Ok...I'll just knock on the door tomorrow[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I refer to that model as xtra - turd



They can run pretty well.....just don't hang together long enough.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 8, 2019)

If you're in tee-en, those boys best hide the wimmins and the boooz

@Westboastfaller


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Ok...I'll just knock on the door tomorrow


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> I really fugged up the quote tags



Yes.....yes you did. LOL


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's the thing about me and making videos. I just make the ones I really have too. If a guy has me build a saw.....and he's really wanting a video of it before I send it to him, I'll usually do it. There was a time when I made a bunch of videos.....and did a bunch of build threads. Those days are over......it's just another saw.....and another saw....and yet another saw. These days I just wanna talk about ********, and try to get my job done. 

That's why I like this thread. It's all ********.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Yes.....yes you did. LOL


 don't start picken' on my weaknesses...I don't want to start liking you *looks left/looks right * yes what I thought I fixed.. I done fixed good? 

You know I could fix it but.....I don't want to show off. ,who does that?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> don't start picken' on my weaknesses...I don't want to start liking you *looks left/looks right * yes what I thought I fixed.. I done fixed good?
> 
> You know I could fix it but.....I don't want to show off. ,who does that?



Repped


----------



## huskihl (Feb 8, 2019)

I think Frank bathes in his cauldron more than his saws do


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes, the cauldron of nonsense.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 8, 2019)

The steaming vat of denial and error


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 8, 2019)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> Yes, the cauldron of nonsense.



If Frank was from PA....


----------



## InfiniteJest (Feb 8, 2019)

HBRN come back under a new user name? Good grief.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 8, 2019)

Yo....Frankie.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

huskihl said:


> I think Frank bathes in his cauldron more than his saws do


Oh boy .... stinkies’ Back ! Gotta open da windows again !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 8, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Yo....Frankie.
> 
> View attachment 714023


Yo , put your shoes back on ... I smell feet !


----------



## TBS (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's a picture of some cut trees and the chinese saw that cut them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yo , put your shoes back on ... I smell feet !


When you gonna add 462 in yer title?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

First and foremost this IS NOT about Scott’s, Randy’s, or any other reputable porters abilities, what this saw can and cannot do etc etc. this is about how franks results will be skewed and was always MY ONLY point. I have the utmost respect for all the reputable porters on these sites, NO DIKHEAD this does not include you! When frank shows us his X gain, a big portion of that X is not his to claim.

This video is example of what happened to Scott’s gains when a true test was performed. 40.7 stock 35.5 ported. What happened to those significant gains he had? No they are not gone, they WILL return AS THE SAW BREAKS IN, but they are not his to claim. Those gains can be achieved by anyone simply by running fuel Thru the saw just how dikhead is doing right now which is dikheads #1 mod wether he wants to admit it or not!

Dikhead already fuked up this testing phase to find his TRUE gains, so his only option is AFTER HE IS DONE MAKNG CHANGES, go get a second 462, make one test cut and time it, dip it in the cauldron, make 1 or 2 test cuts and time it, any more than a few cuts are going to start skewing the results again.. Those are HIS gains he could beat his flabby chest with.

If your gonna put your boot in your mouth Frankie, at least tie the laces so u don’t choke on them! Ya really think your better than Scott and randy dikhead? And by that much? By the way, your free pass to adjust your projected outlook for this saw has been rescinded now that julian posted the video. Roflmao!

Just to be clear and not misrepresent myself, I'm a nobody, I specialize in nothing but some people HAVE called me special, some people might even go far as to say both my oars are not in the water, or i'm no sharper than a bowling ball. To be honest, I know very little about this saw and quite frankly don't even understand what the fuk is going on in there. but, i'm good at mathmatics and pyshics 101 eh frankie? When and if Scott @crabby cooter gets this saw figured out, he sure has my bizzness. I've never seen a more honest person on these forums. The ego and possibly lots of money was left at the door posting this after video. Job well done fellas!

Carry on boyz, my job is done here.


----------



## wcorey (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> The 462c is capable of 7.2-7.5 hp IF the guy doing the work is spot on ... *I’m talkin .001 or less on ALL needed dimensions* ... that’s a STOCK cylinder/squish / combustion chamber ... New saw , let’s see who can hit the home-run shall we ?



Ok, I give up, please enlighten us.
On what could possibly be these 'ALL needed dimensions' that someone would alter, while porting a 462, that would have to be within less than .001" to achieve these gains, or even the slightest bit of additional power?
Waiting for your usual excuse of 'Proprietary info' whenever you have no logical answer to questions about the drivel you randomly spew forth...
Or a music video maybe?

This statement standing by itself shows how utterly clueless you are with regard to modding saws, and many other things for that matter...
You are purely charlatanical...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

basher said:


> Pay attention to the 462 when red bull posts the after video of the 462vs461 in the saw video thread. Remember crabbys gains with the original 462 in his build thread? I don’t recall exact numbers, but they were in the 25-30% range I believe. Watch them drastically drop with this second saw if the after vid is honestly reported. Those gains will return with runtime but Why were those gains lost, and who should take credit for them? I’m putting myself out there and say you will see at least a 15% drop in gains. I will take this even further, his 1st cut with the new never run stock 462 was 40.7 his 1st cut with the new 462 with only 1 cut on it after porting will be no better than 35 seconds if the saw actually only has one cut on it, and that time is giving him alot of credit. im going to be arogant and say I guarantee im not wrong IF an honest video is posted @redbull660


 Not to sound like a pompous azz but I could break down dikheads mods and tell him exactly what each thing he did to the saw gained him, down to probably .25%. I won’t give him the fukin time of day or help him fraud people in any way! I will give y’all a hint though, it’s next to nothing. You wanna know what I see frankie when I look at your description under your name and see "241c-362c, 660 specialist? Fake gains, Fake gains, Fake gains, and one more time......fake gains! If i were you i wood remove that fukin bullchit and look up the words humility and humble and read said definitions over and over till they sunk in to that fukin pea brain you got in that skull of yours.

Now think frank how did I predict Scott’s time within .5 seconds with what I had available to me in the first vid and his build thread? How the fuk did that happen! Get on your fancy fancy puter program that shows you “.001 of all dimensions” And tell me how the fuk I did that? I was going to say 35.5 and wood have been dead nuts on, but I wanted to give myself some wiggle room with how many cuts I thought they were going to make. HOW THE FUK IS THIS POSSIBLE TO COME UP WITH THESE TIMES! weird eh?

I could do this with your build too, but it would be difficult. You know why frank? Because your dishonest, that’s why frank. Also your saw skillz suck! I’ve never seen such rookie testing videos in my life! How could one pull accurate information from those videos? Study them and think what your doing dikhead!

THE ONLY POSSIBLE WAY TO DO R&D PROPERLY IS TO BREAK IN THE SAW COMPLETELY BEFORE YOU EVEN PULL THE ENGINE COVER! I’m talking GALLONS AND GALLONS of fuel or till no further gains are seen. *This way you know what’s yours and what’s not*. Anyone claiming 30% or more with this saw anytime soon and not showing an honest before and after video like Scott and Julian did is full of chit in my book.
FUK U JIZZO AND @Del_ 

fokker OUT


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 9, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Here's a picture of some *burned* trees and the chinese saw that *burned* them.


Is that considered "hot woods ported"? Lol


----------



## Little Al (Feb 9, 2019)

Not Stihl saws & not ported but the current run of fallers saws we have the "defaultish"setting (want of a better term is North of 35 tanks of fuel for the best results )Bit stange as well that a porter of repute would quote clearance sizes rather than refer to the build as blueprinted in regard to dimensions


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh boy .... stinkies’ Back ! Gotta open da windows again !


Are you going to go slay those saplings today?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

WAKE UP FRANCIS Time to get ready to cut some timber and port saws.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Now Francene, remember to put some REAL pants on this time and tie yer shoes.Only guy I knew that wore PJ's all the time is in prison for child molestation. he was a weird dude. You ain't weird are ya Francis?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> WAKE UP FRANCIS Time to get ready to cut some timber and port saws.


Fuggin day is half over already, burning daylight laying in bed with @Del_ ‘s cock in his mouth


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve got help already but thanks for the offer ... now that I have the 462c I guess I can let the 362c hot-woods go if interested ...


The 362rcm I have has sentimental value to me and would rather get this one ported, I have no use for two of them. Thankyou though. I would be interested in your 462C when you and jack are done porting it though. How much progress have the two of you made with it? How did you make out with tree removal/firewood job? Thankyou


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 9, 2019)

Meeeeooowww.

Here kitty kitty.


----------



## olyman (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> The 362rcm I have has sentimental value to me and would rather get this one ported, I have no use for two of them. Thankyou though. I would be interested in your 462C when you and jack are done porting it though. How much progress have the two of you made with it? How did you make out with tree removal/firewood job? Thankyou


muwahahahhahahahaahahaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> The 362rcm I have has sentimental value to me and would rather get this one ported, I have no use for two of them. Thankyou though. I would be interested in your 462C when you and jack are done porting it though. How much progress have the two of you made with it? How did you make out with tree removal/firewood job? Thankyou



I just threw up in my mouth a little. Excuse me while I go brush my teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little. Excuse me while I go brush my teeth.


When he is done, maybe he will share his recipe with you. You can always hope.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank I had a tons of pages to catch up on in this thread and noticed a couple important points after trying to sift thru all the bull people write. Oh doogggy there was a lot of crap and your right it does stink something fierce in here. What I noticed is mastermind is only at about 20% gain with this saw and crabby cooter is less than that! Your going to put a smack dab whoopin on there ass huh?! Wait till they see your 30%+ gains you and jack are confident you will get! Mastermind will have his head in a giant pot of gumbo and crabby’s in a snow bank, both with their asses up in the air waiting for you to shove the **** they say about you up their ass right buddy? I can’t wait for this and will be watching with great anticipation! YIIIPPPPEEE KAY AYE MFRS! My boys frank and jack are bringing the heat!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> The 362rcm I have has sentimental value to me and would rather get this one ported, I have no use for two of them. Thankyou though. I would be interested in your 462C when you and jack are done porting it though. How much progress have the two of you made with it? How did you make out with tree removal/firewood job? Thankyou


Myself and Jack aren’t collaborating on this build ... He’s out in the PNW and I’m on the East Coast and do saws our saws /portwork independently of each other ... Jacks version of his psy/ko ss zippkit has been tearing up the trees for quite awhile now ! I texted him yesterday and we are both of the opinion that the 462c doesn’t have the torque of a zipped 461 ... He also said he didn’t receive an email from you regarding 362c port work ? Maybe it was lost in cyberspace?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Myself and Jack aren’t collaborating on this build ... He’s out in the PNW and I’m on the East Coast and do saws our saws /portwork independently of each other ... Jacks version of his psy/ko ss zippkit has been tearing up the trees for quite awhile now ! I texted him yesterday and we are both of the opinion that the 462c doesn’t have the torque of a zipped 461 ... He also said he didn’t receive an email from you regarding 362c port work ? Maybe it was lost in cyberspace?


Hmmm that’s odd, he responded to it. I could take a screenshot of it and post it, but would need his permission to do so. Where you at with the gains, I’m excited for you to hand it to these clowns


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Frank I had a tons of pages to catch up on in this thread and noticed a couple important points after trying to sift thru all the bull people write. Oh doogggy there was a lot of crap and your right it does stink something fierce in here. What I noticed is mastermind is only at about 20% gain with this saw and crabby cooter is less than that! Your going to put a smack dab whoopin on there ass huh?! Wait till they see your 30%+ gains you and jack are confident you will get! Mastermind will have his head in a giant pot of gumbo and crabby’s in a snow bank, both with their asses up in the air waiting for you to shove the **** they say about you up their ass right buddy? I can’t wait for this and will be watching with great anticipation! YIIIPPPPEEE KAY AYE MFRS! My boys frank and jack are bringing the heat!


Yah , it’s a new saw so I can’t guarantee any 30% gains lol ! I’m shooting for 25-30% but having viewed the cylinder and transfers arrangement up close it seems like a larger 241c ! Here’s a link to Hotsaws101 showing a zipped 461,462 and 572 enjoy !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Hmmm that’s odd, he responded to it. I could take a screenshot of it and post it, but would need his permission to do so. Where you at with the gains, I’m excited for you to hand it to these clowns


Yah , Jack told me no email from a Steve or John regarding mods on a 362c in the last month - He 2x checked ... I received an email from a John Smith ... was that you ? As far as gains I’m at 11% over stock ... unfortunately the dealer hasn’t responded to my parts inquiry so I’m at a standstill right now with the tuned intake ... Apparently the Saw is available but the computer isn’t updated yet so no can order parts ... Next stage is to give it some “flow-enhancements “ and see what’s what ... the tuned intake and K/N filter will have to wait unt I can get pn 1142-141-0900 “air filter base” ...


----------



## shadco (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Hmmm that’s odd, he responded to it. I could take a screenshot of it and post it, but would need his permission to do so. Where you at with the gains, I’m excited for you to hand it to these clowns




Great, light a fire under his butt. We are all anxious to see the quality of his work on someone else’s saw.

Hypothetical

Let’s say in a parallel universe a well known quality porter offered to do your saw at half of Gary’s price would you go for it?

.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Jack told me no email from a Steve or John regarding mods on a 362c in the last month - He 2x checked ... I received an email from a John Smith ... was that you ? As far as gains I’m at 11% over stock ... unfortunately the dealer hasn’t responded to my parts inquiry so I’m at a standstill right now with the tuned intake ... Apparently the Saw is available but the computer isn’t updated yet so no can order parts ... Next stage is to give it some “flow-enhancements “ and see what’s what ... the tuned intake and K/N filter will have to wait unt I can get pn 1142-141-0900 “air filter base” ...


Yeah remember I was having problems with my primary email? The John Smith is not mine, was using it to communicate with you. Would you like to see jacks email to me? He must be losing his mind with all the work he has


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Myself and Jack aren’t collaborating on this build ... He’s out in the PNW and I’m on the East Coast and do saws our saws /portwork independently of each other ... Jacks version of his psy/ko ss zippkit has been tearing up the trees for quite awhile now ! I texted him yesterday and we are both of the opinion that the 462c doesn’t have the torque of a zipped 461 ... He also said he didn’t receive an email from you regarding 362c port work ? Maybe it was lost in cyberspace?


Your tone seems like your are down? Are you ok? All this crap these guys are giving you isn’t effecting your emotional health is it? We can chat on the phone privately if you would like? Pm me your phone number and I will give ya a buzz.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 9, 2019)

Still no action, maybe it's a sign from above that you shouldn't use that stupid intake/filter. Take god's sign and just port the freekin P/C. Stop w/ all the bullchit and just admit Jack is porting your saws. I can't believe you turned down a respected builders business. If you built a good saw Randy would do a good review for your saw. Your business could do 10x saws w/ a good review from a respected builder.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

He builds saws like he cuts trees.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

CHOP...CHOP... said:


> View attachment 714129


I think chop chop is a funny mfkr! Fuggin hilarious!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , it’s a new saw so I can’t guarantee any 30% gains lol ! I’m shooting for 25-30% but having viewed the cylinder and transfers arrangement up close it seems like a larger 241c ! Here’s a link to Hotsaws101 showing a zipped 461,462 and 572 enjoy !



I laugh at that stupid video every time you post it, never watched a second of it. the title is enough for me to not watch it.insano ss and psyko, please.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 9, 2019)

Duce said:


> When he is done, maybe he will share his recipe with you. You can always hope.


You should know better.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I laugh at that stupid video every time you post it, never watched a second of it. the title is enough for me to not watch it.insano ss and psyko, please.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> He builds saws like he cuts trees.


In his imagination?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Your tone seems like your are down? Are you ok? All this crap these guys are giving you isn’t effecting your emotional health is it? We can chat on the phone privately if you would like? Pm me your phone number and I will give ya a buzz.


Im fantastic ! Just putting the finishing touches on a hot-woods port 441c as we speak ... As far as these dim-bulbs go ... it goes in one ear and right out the other ....LMFAO


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Yeah remember I was having problems with my primary email? The John Smith is not mine, was using it to communicate with you. Would you like to see jacks email to me? He must be losing his mind with all the work he has


Sure if you have it ... you can post it here or in a pm to me ... thanks !


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> ... it goes in one ear and right out the other


Yes, any other result would require something between said ears to get in the way...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> Yes, any other result would require something between said ears to get in the way...


And you illustrate that fact perfectly!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Sure if you have it ... you can post it here or in a pm to me ... thanks !


Sent you a pm


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Im fantastic ! Just putting the finishing touches on a hot-woods port 441c as we speak ... As far as these dim-bulbs go ... it goes in one ear and right out the other ....LMFAO


Pics?


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Im fantastic ! Just putting the finishing touches on a hot-woods port 441c as we speak ... As far as these dim-bulbs go ... it goes in one ear and right out the other ....LMFAO


Poor guy has to use "Hot" woods ported to try to make people think he is the real deal. Any other builder is fine w/ just a "Woods Ported" saw. But a certain wanna be builder w/ no skill, intelligence, self esteem must try to 1 up others by adding decisive titles to well known phrase's like "Woods Ported".


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank, I noticed the “ or more” has been dropped from your 25-30% gain prediction. Have you seen something inside the engine that has concerned you? And if so, what would that be? Thanks


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Poor guy has to use "Hot" woods ported to try to make people think he is the real deal. Any other builder is fine w/ just a "Woods Ported" saw. But a certain wanna be builder w/ no skill, intelligence, self esteem must try to 1 up others by adding decisive titles to well known phrase's like "Woods Ported".


It probably is Hot, I bet that hotsaw guy done it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Bet he don't post any pics of it either.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , it’s a new saw so I can’t guarantee any 30% gains lol ! I’m shooting for 25-30% but having viewed the cylinder and transfers arrangement up close it seems like a larger 241c ! Here’s a link to Hotsaws101 showing a zipped 461,462 and 572 enjoy !




See what I’m saying? You were saying 25-30%....or more..... and now you can’t guarantee 30%. What did you and jacks expert eyes see down in that crankcase?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

This has been a helluva build thread. I have learned so much from the OP on the pics and build advice. after reading and participating in this quality build thread, I think I can Hot woods port one now. now let me get started on my 460.


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Is that considered "hot woods ported"? Lol



Its a dual outlet muffler and the wood is on fire soooooo yes.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , it’s a new saw so I can’t guarantee any 30% gains lol ! I’m shooting for 25-30% but having viewed the cylinder and transfers arrangement up close it seems like a larger 241c ! Here’s a link to Hotsaws101 showing a zipped 461,462 and 572 enjoy !




It's absolutely nothing like a MS241 inside. 

NOTHING


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> It's absolutely nothing like a MS241 inside.
> 
> NOTHING


Tell me you didn't watch that stupid video cuz.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 9, 2019)

I would guess all saws std or ported would be hot when running/have run, do I see from the last few posts Fwank has got himself a supporting disciple /groupie ? had a bit better day today managed 26 truck loads with 2 crew truck drivers are a different company getting on for €100,000 gross dependent on the board feet they get at the mill mix of beech & oak seems to be a bit of a demand at the moment for hard wood furniture &why at the beginning of the video in post 1295 is the guy holding the saw trying to prematurely wear out the chain brake ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> It's absolutely nothing like a MS241 inside.
> 
> NOTHING


Yah , perhaps I misspoke ... I meant to say that the single inlet transfer to 4 in the cylinder is the same on a 241c and the 462c as opposed to the 261c,362c and 441c which have quad transfers but in each corner as opposed to the single to 4 ... also different from the 660 which has old-school dual transfers ... My apologies


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> And you illustrate that fact perfectly!


As an old guy once said, Boy, you make my ass hole want a dip of snuff.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , perhaps I misspoke ... I meant to say that the single inlet transfer to 4 in the cylinder is the same on a 241c and the 462c as opposed to the 261c,362c and 441c which have quad transfers but in each corner as opposed to the single to 4 ...


Here comes the back peddling when the bullchit gets called out. Next will be silence


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hmn, I thought it meant stolen ported saw class.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> And you illustrate that fact perfectly!


haha, good one.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Next back peddling will be his gain prediction, oh wait I c that’s already happening..................


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Frank, I noticed the “ or more” has been dropped from your 25-30% gain prediction. Have you seen something inside the engine that has concerned you? And if so, what would that be? Thanks


Yah Jack just texted me - go ahead and post the email ; he’s fine with it or if you can’t do that email him again at [email protected] ... He says he can’t find anything on his end and is now curious himself


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> As an old guy once said, Boy, you make my ass hole want a dip of snuff.



Lol


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah Jack just texted me - go ahead and post the email ; he’s fine with it or if you can’t do that email him again at [email protected] ... He says he can’t find anything on his end and is now curious himself


Ok I will email him and see what’s going on with this confusion. I thought I explained in our pm that I find emails to be confidential and don’t share them without permission from the originator. Second hand information isn’t permission from originator to me, thanks.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> As an old guy once said, Boy, you make my ass hole want a dip of snuff.


Bon appetite!!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Ok I will email him and see what’s going on with this confusion. I thought I explained in our pm that I find emails to be confidential and don’t share them without permission from the originator. Second hand information isn’t permission from originator to me, thanks.


That’s fine and I respect that ... email Jack and maybe you can get your saw done !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah Jack just texted me - go ahead and post the email ; he’s fine with it or if you can’t do that email him again at [email protected] ... He says he can’t find anything on his end and is now curious himself


Pm me the number he used to send you the text and I will call him so things are clearer. Thankyou


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Pm me the number he used to send you the text and I will call him so things are clearer. Thankyou


That’s his personal hot-line ; no can do ... the email should be sufficient to contact him ; he’s awaiting


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s his personal hot-line ; no can do ... the email should be sufficient to contact him ; he’s awaiting


Gonna send it now, alert him on the hotline please. Thankyou. He will have it in 5 minutes after I type it up


----------



## CR888 (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Pm me the number he used to send you the text and I will call him so things are clearer. Thankyou


You even post/speak like Fabz. Between all your aliases you guys could do a 60 page build thread yourselves. It could be the 'Schizophrenic Psycho SS 462 build thread' where you, the bunny, big-belly & famous Fabz waffle rubbish overload to each other from the one keyboard. Woot-wooot!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Frank Rizzo email is sent. If you teach me how to take a screenshot on an iPad I will post it here as I’m the only one involved in the conversation right now. Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Here’s what I wrote, don’t know how to take a screenshot

Jack,

Not sure where the confusion occurred unless I was having a conversation with you in my dreams hahahaha but I’m looking to get a 362c ported. Frank Rizzo on ArboristSite referred me to your west coast franchise because he said the east coast franchise is too backed up with work. I’ve watched all franks hotsaws101 videos and am truly impressed with the saws and was hoping you could make my 362 rip like that. I would like to know the price and what would be done to my saw. ( I want to know what I’m paying for).

Frank does a fantastic job representing the hotsaws101 brand on ArboristSite, but I’m sure your well aware of that.

Patiently awaiting your response,
Steve


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Frank Rizzo i still have not received an email back, are you sure you contacted him on the hot line? I thought the hotline was an immediate response? Kind of like the bat phone hahahahaha


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , perhaps I misspoke ... I meant to say that the single inlet transfer to 4 in the cylinder is the same on a 241c and the 462c as opposed to the 261c,362c and 441c which have quad transfers but in each corner as opposed to the single to 4 ... also different from the 660 which has old-school dual transfers ... My apologies



It's not a single inlet either. 

Have you ever taken a 462 apart?


----------



## wcorey (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> The 462c is capable of 7.2-7.5 hp IF the guy doing the work is spot on ... *I’m talkin .001 or less on ALL needed dimensions* ... that’s a STOCK cylinder/squish / combustion chamber ... New saw , let’s see who can hit the home-run shall we ?





wcorey said:


> Ok, I give up, please enlighten us.
> On what could possibly be these 'ALL needed dimensions' that someone would alter, while porting a 462, that would have to be within less than .001" to achieve these gains, or even the slightest bit of additional power?
> Waiting for your usual excuse of 'Proprietary info' whenever you have no logical answer to questions about the drivel you randomly spew forth...
> Or a music video maybe?
> ...



Still waiting for an answer on this one. You did pose it as a challenge and since no one has stepped up...
Just what is the explanation to this nescience?

Whatsa matta boy, cat got yer tongue?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Here’s what I wrote, don’t know how to take a screenshot
> 
> Jack,
> 
> ...


Appears to me frankie is fuked if this email was actually sent. Oh boy, this is gettin good!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> It's not a single inlet either.
> 
> Have you ever taken a 462 apart?


Now comes the silence


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

basher said:


> Appears to me frankie is fuked if this email was actually sent. Oh boy, this is gettin good!


I’m confused about this response. Yes the email was sent What did I write that would cause frank harm? Please explain. Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I’m confused about this response. Yes the email was sent What did I write that would cause frank harm? Please explain. Thankyou


Let’s see....... maybe the fact that there is no east coast franchise or....... jack has nothing to do with frank.............or the hotsaws101 videos have nothing to do with frank...........or jacks hotsaws101 brand is getting destroyed on this site because of franks bullchit! Is dat nough for ya skippy?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> It's not a single inlet either.
> 
> Have you ever taken a 462 apart?


It’s not ? 
That’s from Mr Snelling’s thread .... This is my 241c 
notice the inlet on both saws as opposed to this 261c
bottom feeding quad-transfers ...
just like the 441cm I’ve just about finished... maybe I’m using different terminology than use guys do ...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s not ? View attachment 714173
> That’s from Mr Snelling’s thread .... This is my 241c View attachment 714174
> notice the inlet on both saws as opposed to this 261cView attachment 714175
> bottom feeding quad-transfers ...


Why u posting pics of brad cylinder when yours is right there?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s not ? View attachment 714173
> That’s from Mr Snelling’s thread .... This is my 241c View attachment 714174
> notice the inlet on both saws as opposed to this 261cView attachment 714175
> bottom feeding quad-transfers ...View attachment 714176
> just like the 441cm I’ve just about finished... maybe I’m using different terminology than use guys do ...


I just want to confirm that jack ported your 241c correct?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s not ? View attachment 714173
> That’s from Mr Snelling’s thread .... This is my 241c View attachment 714174
> notice the inlet on both saws as opposed to this 261cView attachment 714175
> bottom feeding quad-transfers ...View attachment 714176
> just like the 441cm I’ve just about finished... maybe I’m using different terminology than use guys do ...



Frank......the entrance to the transfers on the MS462 is in the bottom of the case. If you would have actually had one apart in front of you.....you would know that. 

You really should sit down and shut the **** up now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Here comes another excuse.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

what happened to the tree job francis?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

WooT WooT


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Frank Rizzo i just emailed jack again because I still have not received a response. I included a link to this thread, maybe he will chime in and support your build thread with his expertise.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> @Frank Rizzo i just emailed jack again because I still have not received a response. I included a link to this thread, maybe he will chime in and support your build thread with his expertise.


Oh boy, this might get good.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

It appears another **** front has rolled thru! You boys still playin with this fella huh?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Frank......the entrance to the transfers on the MS462 is in the bottom of the case. If you would have actually had one apart in front of you.....you would know that.
> 
> You really should sit down and shut the **** up now.


Thanks for your assessment of the situation - I’m referring to the jug proper not the case ... have a nice day !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Oh boy, this might get good.


Please explain


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thanks for your assessment of the situation - I’m referring to the jug proper not the case ... have a nice day !



These quotes may apply here:



Frank Rizzo said:


> No , your attempts are weak bozo - everyone sees right thru ya





Frank Rizzo said:


> Probably misinterpreted the statement and now are twisting words to suit your agenda



History repeating itself. Meltdown imminent. anna 1, anna 2, anna...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thanks for your assessment of the situation - I’m referring to the jug proper not the case ... have a nice day !



Yeah......sure.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 9, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Poor guy has to use "Hot" woods ported to try to make people think he is the real deal. Any other builder is fine w/ just a "Woods Ported" saw. But a certain wanna be builder w/ no skill, intelligence, self esteem must try to 1 up others by adding decisive titles to well known phrase's like "Woods Ported".


Carl Miller called it a 'loggers build' a few yrs ago.
I have used the term a few time.
To be more accurate. A fallers build.

I never heard that until Kevin said it the other day. He said he just builds works saws. Who know? I thought I ran work saws. Its all good.
But if someone says "full skip" I will drive a hot poker through my eyeball.

I am begging you guys. Please please pretty please don't say that. Please?

Did I say please.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Carl Miller called it a 'loggers build' a few yrs ago.
> I have used the term a few time.
> To be more accurate. A fallers build.
> 
> ...


Full skip full skip full skip hahahaha, just hackin on ya is all


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

I once knew a girl everyone called Full Skip.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> History repeating itself. Meltdown imminent. anna 1, anna 2, anna...



I’m concerned about this, Frank doesn’t seem himself to me, is anyone else concerned? Frank, I’m willing to talk with you, there’s a lot of negativity in this thread. Please consider


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I once knew a girl everyone called Full Skip.



Most fellers Skipped it.......but I though she was Full of fun.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I’m concerned about this, Frank doesn’t seem himself to me, is anyone else concerned? Frank, I’m willing to talk with you, there’s a lot of negativity in this thread. Please consider



Frank needs a professional......can you please post some photos of your credentials?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Frank needs a professional......can you please post some photos of your credentials?


I’m not a professional, just a concerned individual. Sometimes some one needs a shoulder to lean on when they are feeling blue. It’s a great reward to be there for your fellow man. Thankyou


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I’m not a professional, just a concerned individual. Sometimes some one needs a shoulder to lean on when they are feeling blue. It’s a great reward to be there for your fellow man. Thankyou



Sometimes *one* just needs a straitjacket and a padded room too. Just sayin.....


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Sometimes *one* just needs a straitjacket and a padded room too. Just sayin.....


I’m really not getting your point. There’s nothing wrong with frank, just needs a shoulder to lean on as far as I can see. I’m not so bright though


----------



## Mygalomorph (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I’m not a professional, just a concerned individual. Sometimes some one needs a shoulder to lean on when they are feeling blue. It’s a great reward to be there for your fellow man. Thankyou



Then, please ! FOR CHRISTS SAKE, assist him or take him to a psychiatrist !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mygalomorph said:


> Then, please ! FOR CHRISTS SAKE, assist him or take him to a psychiatrist !


For what? Plus look at all the saws on his bench, people are relying on him! He just posted a pic with 4 cylinders off their saws, is he supposed to just drop them and walk away?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

441cm 70.7 cc of hot-woods port badness ... 27% quicker than a stock 462c with same chain and timber ! If I can get 25% + with the 462cm and IF a guy wants to primarily run a 20” bar then that gent will be laughing all the way to the bank !!!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



She’s a ripper Frank! Nice job!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 441cm 70.7 cc of hot-woods port badness ... 27% quicker than a stock 462c with same chain and timber ! If I can get 25% + with the 462cm and IF a guy wants to primarily run a 20” bar then that gent will be laughing all the way to the bank !!!



FAKE GAINS BRO, COMPLETELY FALSE AND DECIEVING! Completely different chain, one that you purchased from john Reilly.

Two totally different cutting styles.

BULLCHIT

Let’s compare cutting style and chain aggressiveness with this vid your pulling fake numbers from. Do you think no one hears you lifting in the cut of your stock 462c vid? Wood that be to make your last and final vid appear faster? I mean really frank, the 462 is barely dropping out of the cut and the 441 your about slicing your leg off with it? Roflmao!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> She’s a ripper Frank! Nice job!


Yah ,thanks man ! I put a RAZER chain on that saw and it’ll turn into the milenium falcon !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ,thanks man ! I put a RAZER chain on that saw and it’ll turn into the milenium falcon !


Let’s start with the chain aggressiveness, please explain the difference


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ,thanks man ! I put a RAZER chain on that saw and it’ll turn into the milenium falcon !


Well..... put it on! Let’s see the difference! Ya can’t! Cuz it already on there! Roflmao!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I once knew a girl everyone called Full Skip.





Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Most fellers Skipped it.......but I though she was Full of fun.


 was that with or without sy
Peanuts ? see the confusion ? (skip , full skip)
Yes we would call them 'skippy'after their moto 
"Easy to spread"
I love "Skippy", I don't want anything that's hard except if its between my legs...er...um.. I mean hangs between my legs. Sick bastards !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> was that with or without sy
> Peanuts ? see the confusion ? (skip , full skip)
> Yes we would call them 'skippy'after their moto
> "Easy to spread"
> I love "Skippy", I don't want anything that's hard except if its between my legs...er...um.. I mean hangs between my legs. Sick bastards !


Yah ol bird legs is always talking bout how big his wood is ...too bad it’s soft as a babies bottom !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ol bird legs is always talking bout how big his wood is ...too bad it’s soft as a babies bottom !



Grab yer ankles.......I'll show you some wood.


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh Frankie....


----------



## huskihl (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I laugh at that stupid video every time you post it, never watched a second of it. the title is enough for me to not watch it.insano ss and psyko, please.



You forgot "Zip Kit".


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank I just noticed all the “ tags” you added at the top of every page. I really don’t understand the meaning of most of them especially the one that says “101hotsaws makes Gary moist” can you please explain them? Thankyou


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ,thanks man ! I put a RAZER chain on that saw and it’ll turn into the milenium falcon !



Could you explain why in the 441 video you're pushing down so hard and the chain is so grabby, shaking the saw so hard it looks about to jump out of your hands?

And then in the 462 video it looks like your _pulling up _on the saw as it's cutting, and the saw chain looks dull, no grabbing whatsoever. Are you sure it's the same chain??? You wouldn't be trying to deceive anyone would you? 

Ole jack could teach you a couple things, like how to swap out a bar/ chain on video so folks can see you're not being untruthful.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Frank I just noticed all the “ tags” you added at the top of every page. I really don’t understand the meaning of most of them especially the one that says “101hotsaws makes Gary moist” can you please explain them? Thankyou



Thats called "keepin it real" or "trueing gary up", gotta keep the ole dingle clown in check a little bit.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Most fellers Skipped it.......but I though she was Full of fun.


Phull oh Phun............she was French.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Could you explain why in the 441 video you're pushing down so hard and the chain is so grabby, shaking the saw so hard it looks about to jump out of your hands?
> 
> And then in the 462 video it looks like your _pulling up _on the saw as it's cutting, and the saw chain looks dull, no grabbing whatsoever. Are you sure it's the same chain??? You wouldn't be trying to deceive anyone would you?
> 
> Ole jack could teach you a couple things, like how to swap out a bar/ chain on video so folks can see you're not being untruthful.


I thought I was the only one that noticed that........... make one want to go hmmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey dikhead @Del_ I noticed your all caught up! Nothing to comment on? No support for your coksukin buddy Frankie? Glad your not on my side bra


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

basher said:


> I thought I was the only one that noticed that........... make one want to go hmmmmm



It's hard to imagine someone that has absolutely nothing going on in their life and nothing going on upstairs that would go to these lengths just to try and get what? Approval? Attention? 

He can't actually think that anyone is falling for any of his shenanigans, ya think?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Going on two weeks and 69 pages and all’s we got is a muffler mod! That’s government work for ya! In this case government handouts, skip the work and just receive the check.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> It's hard to imagine someone that has absolutely nothing going on in their life and nothing going on upstairs that would go to these lengths just to try and get what? Approval? Attention?
> 
> He can't actually think that anyone is falling for any of his shenanigans, ya think?


I really think he is that mentally twisted that he does. I honestly believe he is that fuked in da head.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Thats called "keepin it real" or "trueing gary up", gotta keep the ole dingle clown in check a little bit.


I still don’t understand and would prefer an explanation from the originator, Frank. I mean he put them there, it’s his thread, no one can add them but him.


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

basher said:


> I really think he is that mentally twisted that he does. I honestly believe he is that fuked in da head.



Who do you think the " we" is?
I've asked but no go. Think he's referring to hotsaws, his bidness pahtnuh?


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I still don’t understand and would prefer an explanation from the originator, Frank. I mean he put them there, it’s his thread, no one can add them but him.



Hey piper, did ole danger kitty ever get back to you?
Asking for a friend


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Who do you think the " we" is?
> I've asked but no go. Think he's referring to hotsaws, his bidness pahtnuh?


I think he is referring to Susan and dikhead @Del_


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Grab yer ankles.......I'll show you some wood.


Yah , I’m not of that persuasion but to each his own !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Hey piper, did ole danger kitty ever get back to you?
> Asking for a friend


No sir, and I’m extremely concerned for him. I mean frank contacted him on the hotline and still no response. I hope nothing bad happened.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Frank I just noticed all the “ tags” you added at the top of every page. I really don’t understand the meaning of most of them especially the one that says “101hotsaws makes Gary moist” can you please explain them? Thankyou


Not my tags ... must be the stink again !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Could you explain why in the 441 video you're pushing down so hard and the chain is so grabby, shaking the saw so hard it looks about to jump out of your hands?
> 
> And then in the 462 video it looks like your _pulling up _on the saw as it's cutting, and the saw chain looks dull, no grabbing whatsoever. Are you sure it's the same chain??? You wouldn't be trying to deceive anyone would you?
> 
> Ole jack could teach you a couple things, like how to swap out a bar/ chain on video so folks can see you're not being untruthful.


Digging in with the 441c cause it’s got the balls to pull it ... try Same cuttin technique with stock 462c and shell stall the chain ... every time ! Watch Mr Snelling video and learn !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Digging in with the 441c cause it’s got the balls to pull it ... try Same cuttin technique with stock 462c and shell stall the chain ... every time ! Watch Mr Snelling video and learn !




So what are you pulling your times from to come up with your 27% gain? I can’t come up with that timing your cuts from the two vids, is there a pre mod 441 vid you have with same cutting technique as the after cut video? Cuz nothing your saying is adding up


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Digging in with the 441c cause it’s got the balls to pull it ... try Same cuttin technique with stock 462c and shell stall the chain ... every time ! Watch Mr Snelling video and learn !




Sounds legit...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

keep seeing ignored content here ... is that you Flabby ?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 9, 2019)

basher said:


> Going on two weeks and 69 pages and all’s we got is a muffler mod! That’s government work for ya! In this case government handouts, skip the work and just receive the check.


$5 says were at a hunert(sorry Mike) pages by sunday midnite.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> keep seeing ignored content here ... is that you Flabby ?


Who’s flabby and how come you can’t explain your times?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank did you get my pms?


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

basher said:


> Going on two weeks and 69 pages and all’s we got is a muffler mod! That’s government work for ya! In this case government handouts, skip the work and just receive the check.



Hey dont lump me in with frankie. The gubmat pays me to get in y'alls business.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Hey dont lump me in with frankie. The gubmat pays me to get in y'alls business.
> 
> View attachment 714304


Yeah u earn your bread, we supply his. Big difference


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 441cm 70.7 cc of hot-woods port badness ... 27% quicker than a stock 462c with same chain and timber ! If I can get 25% + with the 462cm and IF a guy wants to primarily run a 20” bar then that gent will be laughing all the way to the bank !!!



I bet all the department stores want you to play Santa Clause every year. yer pushin so hard you bout whacked yer wee wee.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I bet all the department stores want you to play Santa Clause every year. yer pushin so hard you bout whacked yer wee wee.


Yah , I put a Razer chain on there or a Reilly Racer it’ll be goodnight Irene


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2019)

How do we know you even touched that 441? where's the build pics? When you gonna cut those 7 saplings that you can make more money doing than messin with saws....notice I said messin instead of porting. I doubt you even touched that 441.


----------



## TonyK (Feb 9, 2019)

Gents. Please refrain from posting music videos from YouTube. They have less to do with chainsaws than the rest of the thread has and that really says something.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Gents. Please refrain from posting music videos from YouTube. They have less to do with chainsaws than the rest of the thread has and that really says something.


Ok Tony I’ll delete em


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Gents. Please refrain from posting music videos from YouTube. They have less to do with chainsaws than the rest of the thread has and that really says something.



This thread is about chainsaw? I though it was another wtf thread. I'll stop posting videos.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 9, 2019)

Not very far removed from a WTF thread.


----------



## shadco (Feb 9, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Gents. Please refrain from posting music videos from YouTube. They have less to do with chainsaws than the rest of the thread has and that really says something.




So that is where this thread crosses the line.

Good to know.

.


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

shadco said:


> So that is where this thread crosses the line.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> .



Nah, it crosses the line at American psycho gifs.


----------



## Bullets (Feb 9, 2019)

What's a razor chain


----------



## p61 western (Feb 9, 2019)

Bullets said:


> What's a razor chain


A bowling ball.


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank has a logosol automatic grinder.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 9, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Gents. Please refrain from posting music videos from YouTube. They have less to do with chainsaws than the rest of the thread has and that really says something.


My buddy Bubs has been waiting on some pics of the inside of this build.



Gettin worried about the BUB he just keeps saying WTF over and over. I gave him a six paper. But still hasn't helped can you see if you can speed this build thing up or somethin?


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 9, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Frank did you get my pms?


PMS your handing out PMS how's that work?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Frank has a logosol automatic grinder.


Yes I do !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> How do we know you even touched that 441? where's the build pics? When you gonna cut those 7 saplings that you can make more money doing than messin with saws....notice I said messin instead of porting. I doubt you even touched that 441.


I just dip my saws in the cauldron of performance like I’ve said all along 
as long as I have fresh chicken-gizzards I can do 2 saws a day ... of course , you need be a wizard of the 1st order for the incantations to work properly... It doesn’t like monkeys for some reason and farts whenever they come around


----------



## Mike Hunterts (Feb 9, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Frank has a logosol automatic grinder.



Whos frank?


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yes I do !



How do you like it?


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I just dip my saws in the cauldron of performance like I’ve said all along View attachment 714361
> as long as I have fresh chicken-gizzards I can do 2 saws a day


Is this before or after you and @del have your play time? And does play time add anything to your flow enhancement ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> How do you like it?


Great little machine imho ... can take with as long as you have 12v power ... it’ll sharpen hundreds of chains before killing a car battery


----------



## Bullets (Feb 9, 2019)

Is it a square grinder or round I'm not familiar with them


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)

Bullets said:


> Is it a square grinder or round I'm not familiar with them


Sqr/rnd ... only machine I’ve used that will best off the roll RS ... easy to grind different angles on the chain for the type of timber you cut .... went away from sqr/sqr as the sqr/round is easier to sharpen in field ... For “racing” you can’t beat the sqr/sqr especially the way John R hand-files em


----------



## TBS (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Great little machine imho ... can take with as long as you have 12v power ... it’ll sharpen hundreds of chains before killing a car battery



Nice and portable.


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 9, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I just dip my saws in the cauldron of performance like I’ve said all along View attachment 714361
> as long as I have fresh chicken-gizzards I can do 2 saws a day ... of course , you need be a wizard of the 1st order for the incantations to work properly... It doesn’t like monkeys for some reason and farts whenever they come around


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Hunterts said:


> Whos frank?


A jerky boy


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 9, 2019)

Your math stihl don’t add up frankie


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

shadco said:


> Great, light a fire under his butt. We are all anxious to see the quality of his work on someone else’s saw.
> 
> Hypothetical
> 
> ...


If that hypothetical well known porter’s signature had hotsaws101 in it I would. Something like “ hotsaws101 southern franchise”. Is there such a thing as a southern franchise since jack nor frank have time to port my 362? I’m always up for saving money as long as quality isn't sacrificed in the process. Thank you, maybe there is still hope to have my MS362Rcm turned into a ripper!?.?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank, still no response from jack or my pm to you. I’m worried something is wrong with this iPad and I am headed out to buy a new one right now. I’m sure it’s a problem on my end and I’m doing all I can to eliminate that possibility.
I sent jack another email and in this one I mentioned that Frank Rizzo is fabz acres, maybe he doesn’t know who Frank Rizzo is and the fabz acres will have more pull? I also told him to reference your “hotsaws101 east coast franchise” signature so he knows I’m not trying to pull the wool over his eyes, even though you informed him on the bat phone hot line. Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank, I cc’d you in the last email, please confirm that you got it. In case you didn’t, here is what I wrote

Jack, 

I still have not received a response from you regarding the port work. I just want to clarify who is helping me with this. I mentioned Frank Rizzo, but you may know him better as fabz acres. They are the same person and you can confirm this in franks signature on ArboristSite that says “hotsaws101 east coast franchisee”. The link to the build thread is in my last email. I’m sorry for the confusion and hope you can help me

Sincerely 
Steve


----------



## Tor R (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually .... just got a 7 tree removal / turn into firewood job so I’m not taking on any more work ... I’ll finish the 462c as I get time so bear with me ... make a helluva lot more bread running em than I will sitting on a stool turning wrenches and grinding away !


7 month ago:


"Fabz Acres - Black Cat Perfomance'"
"I’m more of a saw/tech/modifier/ground guy/processor than a climber/feller but now that I have a “knowledgeable individual “ to guide me I’m slowly learning that aspect"


3 month ago:





stihl sawing said:


> Are you going to go slay those saplings today?


be patience, them 7 saplings will take him ruffly 7 years to ground.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Frank, I cc’d you in the last email, please confirm that you got it. In case you didn’t, here is what I wrote
> 
> Jack,
> 
> ...


Yah , like I said before Steve , I’m too busy on this end right now to help you with your 362c unfortunately... You said you contacted Jack and he said he was too busy also - thank you for your consideration !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Let’s go through some math together Frankie because I think your “27%” claim to fame is a bunch of BULLCHIT. K?

I’m getting these times
1st cut 10.8
2nd cut 10.5
3rd cut 11.1
We will throw out the high and low and use 10.8


I’m getting these times
1st cut 8.4
2nd cut 7.8
Frank, see the huge difference in cut times? This isn’t the way to test your gains, but anyway we will use them for an average of 8.1

So.... going from 10.8 to 8.1 is a decrease of 25% in cutting time

Now from what I see in your stock 462c video I feel you could have very conservatively made those cuts 1 second faster. I mean be realistic, listen to the saw reving, the saw is barely dropping out of the cut, where in the 441 vid your about slicing your leg off. Btw, these numbers are in YOUR favor.

So our new numbers are 9.8 for the 462 and 8.1 for the 441 which is a decrease of 17% in cut times

Now let’s look at chain aggressiveness. It’s completely obvious they are two different chains. In the 462 vid that chain definitely needs to be sharpened or rakers lowered. In the 441 video the chain is about ripping the saw out of your hands at the 2 second mark.

I’m knocking a Very very conservative 7% off for chain difference. So let’s do the math....

17%-7%=10% this sounds like a more realistic number for the muffler mod you did on the saw vs the 27% your beating your flabby chest with( not even sure where the 27% came from either) The only cylinder work done was you polished the stock ports to “prevent carbon buildup” and possible base gasket delete, but we all know high compression is a rpm killa!

So.... congratulations! Your muffler modded 441 is a very very generous 10% quicker than a stock 462......i won’t even throw in the FACT that the 462 will be faster once it’s fully broken in because I’m SURE that the 441 is! but.... I will add the math for ya. 15% increase in cut times for 462 after broken in. Let’s work out this complicated formula 10%-15% =-5%. 

So to break it all down what you thought was a 27% faster modded 441 than a stock 462 is now a modded 441 that is 5% slower than a stock 462. ROFLMAO!

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , like I said before Steve , I’m too busy on this end right now to help you with your 362c unfortunately... You said you contacted Jack and he said he was too busy also - thank you for your consideration !


But you told me you contacted him on the hotline and with your pull, might be able to get him to squeeze me in? How come he isn’t responding after the call to the hotline? Do you have contact info for hotsaws101 southern franchise? Thankyou


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> But you told me you contacted him on the hotline and with your pull, might be able to get him to squeeze me in? How come he isn’t responding after the call to the hotline? Do you have contact info for hotsaws101 southern franchise? Thankyou


I never stated that ! You said you contacted him via email and that he responded he was swamped with work ... when asked to produce said email to Jack you responded that you would not because you felt it wasn’t appropriate... good day sir !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I never stated that ! You said you contacted him via email and that he responded he was swamped with work ... when asked to produce said email to Jack you responded that you would not because you felt it wasn’t appropriate... good day sir !





Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah Jack just texted me - go ahead and post the email ; he’s fine with it or if you can’t do that email him again at [email protected] ... He says he can’t find anything on his end and is now curious himself





Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s his personal hot-line ; no can do ... the email should be sufficient to contact him ; he’s awaiting



I’m confused frank, you said you contacted him on the hotline and he is awaiting my email, now you are saying you never said that? This is de ja vu of jack saying we never had a conversation via email. Please explain because I’m losing my mind I think


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank, I see the error with the email address. Your post that I just quoted say @hotmail and then you told me @Rocket mail. Which one is correct? Or should I just resend all emails to both addresses? I went down to 7-Eleven down in Indian town and picked up a new iPad, they sell EVERYTHING there and it was the only thing that was open. They have these iPads hidden behind the counter and you kinda got to know someone to purchase it, if you know what I mean. So I guess I will resend all emails to both address’s and see if I get a response with this new iPad. I will do some research and see if I can come up with another email for jack too, maybe he switched accounts. Thankyou


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank is delusional, No build pics, No tree felling..NOTHING. Nothing but incessive lies, excuses and BS coming from his lips. and now he's peddling his junk all over the site.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

and I got 5 linkbucks says his next post begins with "Yah".


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Hmmm that’s odd, he responded to it. I could take a screenshot of it and post it, but would need his permission to do so. Where you at with the gains, I’m excited for you to hand it to these clowns


Hmm , feel free to post the email you sent to Jack , he has NO problems with you doing so ... IF you did indeed contact him and he responded as you have stated -that he was overwhelmed with work himself ... Good day !


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hmm


Yah


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hmm


That was before the hotline call when he said he never received my email. Please read the posts in order. Thankyou. Btw which email is correct? You posted two of them


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> That was before the hotline call when he said he never received my email. Please read the posts in order. Thankyou. Btw which email is correct? You posted two of them


Yah , I have all the info ... And good luck on getting your 362c ported , they make good runners when done right ! Good day


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I have all the info ... And good luck on getting your 362c ported , they make good runners when done right ! Good day


thats great news frank! Thankyou so much for this! So jack responded to you instead of me? What did he say? Is he ready for me to ship it? I had a feeling today was going to be a great day! You should see the smile on my face right now! THANKYOU!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

As I read thru these last few pages.....I could actually feel my IQ dropping.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> As I read thru these last few pages.....I could actually feel my IQ dropping.


Yeppers !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> thats great news frank! Thankyou so much for this! So jack responded to you instead of me? What did he say? Is he ready for me to ship it? I had a feeling today was going to be a great day! You should see the smile on my face right now! THANKYOU!


He said he never received your email ... You stated he responded to your email and that he was overloaded with work ... We STIHL haven’t seen the email you claimed you sent Jack where he responded to your email inquiry ... please post it , it will clear up all the confusion... good luck on your 362c ! Maybe Ol bird legs can port it for you ! He’s got a decent recipe from what I’ve seen / heard ! Good Day


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> He said he never received your email ... You stated he responded to your email and that he was overloaded with work ... We STIHL haven’t seen the email you claimed you sent Jack where he responded to your email inquiry ... please post it , it will clear up all the confusion... good luck on your 362c ! Maybe Ol bird legs can port it for you ! He’s got a decent recipe from what I’ve seen / heard ! Good Day


I told you clearly that I don’t feel that is morally correct. I posted emails I sent AFTER the bat phone hotline contact was established between you two with him requesting that I resend emails. Those are the ones I sent and the ones he just responded to you about. So when does he want me to ship the saw?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers !



The barber chair video really gave it a wack....

I mean, how in the hell does one barber chair a tree that ain't even a leaner? 

Wow.....that was "special".


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> The barber chair video really gave it a wack....
> 
> I mean, how in the hell does one barber chair a tree that ain't even a leaner?
> 
> Wow.....that was "special".


We call that“ fabianized” in this neck of da woods. Sorta like meet the parents “fokkerized”


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Ain't ya'll figured out yet ole Frank is an expert faller and saw porter?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tor R said:


> 7 month ago:
> 
> 
> "Fabz Acres - Black Cat Perfomance'"
> ...



There maybe be a glimmer of hope that this clown will eventually be outta here! What’s that “award” called? Darwin? Yes there may be some hope after all


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers !


Yah


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

basher said:


> There maybe be a glimmer of hope that this clown will eventually be outta here! What’s that “award” called? Darwin? Yes there may be some hope after all


Did he even notch that tree? don't look like it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> He said he never received your email ... You stated he responded to your email and that he was overloaded with work ... We STIHL haven’t seen the email you claimed you sent Jack where he responded to your email inquiry ... please post it , it will clear up all the confusion... good luck on your 362c ! Maybe Ol bird legs can port it for you ! He’s got a decent recipe from what I’ve seen / heard ! Good Day


Yah


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Did he even notch that tree? don't look like it.


Doesn’t appear to b enough now does it, he is learning though. If you look at his qoutes he has a “knowledgeable individual” helping him. Which is code for hotsaws101 vids on youtube


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Did he even notch that tree? don't look like it.


Notice his boots? ROFLMAO. B funny if you saw him trip on his laces running from the chair


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> I told you clearly that I don’t feel that is morally correct. I posted emails I sent AFTER the bat phone hotline contact was established between you two with him requesting that I resend emails. Those are the ones I sent and the ones he just responded to you about. So when does he want me to ship the saw?


I’ve never seen the email you supposedly sent to Jack and his response to you as you stated in a previous post ... we have no problem with you posting it here or if you prefer pm me with it ... I’m not taking on any more work as my plate is full at the present time ... IF you wish to have Hotsaws101 perform the work then contact him at [email protected] .... Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve never seen the email you supposedly sent to Jack and his response to you as you stated in a previous post ... we have no problem with you posting it here or if you prefer pm me with it ... I’m not taking on any more work as my plate is full at the present time ... IF you wish to have Hotsaws101 perform the work then contact him at [email protected] .... Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> The barber chair video really gave it a wack....
> 
> I mean, how in the hell does one barber chair a tree that ain't even a leaner?
> 
> Wow.....that was "special".


Yah , the tree was actually leaning with a heavy crown in the direction of fall ... might not be able to see that from the video ... actually Ash is VERY prone to barber-chair Randy especially when EAB infested ! Most fart smellers , oops I mean smart fellers are aware of this fact ... I’ll be sure to consult you for your assessment before dropping anymore ... Heavens knows I only have about 40 more to do ! Lol -Perhaps you could also give some porting tips while you are at it ! Here’s one that went down right on target  and the Hotsaws101 461R bucking the aftermath right quick ! ... that’s how we do it up north Randy O !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve never seen the email you supposedly sent to Jack and his response to you as you stated in a previous post ... we have no problem with you posting it here or if you prefer pm me with it ... I’m not taking on any more work as my plate is full at the present time ... IF you wish to have Hotsaws101 perform the work then contact him at [email protected] .... Good luck in your future endeavors!


How come he isnt responding after the batphone hot line call?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , the tree was actually leaning with a heavy crown in the direction of fall ... might not be able to see that from the video ... actually Ash is VERY prone to barber-chair Randy especially when EAB infested ! Most fart smellers , oops I mean smart fellers are aware of this fact ... I’ll be sure to consult you for your assessment before dropping anymore ... Heavens knows I only have about 40 more to do ! Lol -Perhaps you could also give some porting tips while you are at it ! Here’s one that went down right on target  and the Hotsaws101 461R bucking the aftermath right quick ! ... that’s how we do it up north Randy O !



Nice close up of the boots in that first vid


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , the tree was actually leaning with a heavy crown in the direction of fall ...



Hell it wasn't more than 12" in diameter. Heavy crown? 

You probably should stop while you're still alive.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> How come he isnt responding after the batphone hot line call?


Yah , I can’t speak for another ; again good luck on your future endeavors!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Hell it wasn't more than 12" in diameter. Heavy crown?
> 
> You probably should stop while you're still alive.


 Actually it was over 18” at the stump ... 20” bar on that Hotsaws101 461R ripper .... here’s a smaller one about 16” at the stump for your enjoyment!  as you can see Randy these trees grow straight up like a popsicle! When dead/dying from EAB a leaning crown makes them prone to chair ... We have since been using a rope in the canopy to assist the fall and it’s working well ! Here’s a throwbag launcher I made to get a line into the tree ...  Works great , compressed air powered ! Use bike pump to pressurize cylinder ... get over 100ft with 80psi


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

basher said:


> Doesn’t appear to b enough now does it, he is learning though. If you look at his qoutes he has a “knowledgeable individual” helping him. Which is code for hotsaws101 vids on youtube





basher said:


> Notice his boots? ROFLMAO. B funny if you saw him trip on his laces running from the chair


Yah


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I can’t speak for another ; again good luck on your future endeavors!


Why not? You said he was waiting for my email after you contacted him on the batphone hotline, can’t you put out another batphone hotline contact call and see what’s going on? Thankyou


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually it was over 18” at the stump ... 20” bar on that Hotsaws101 461R ripper .... here’s a smaller one about 16” at the stump for your enjoyment!



yah, How about makin one of the 7 saplings you were supposed to cut.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Why not? You said he was waiting for my email after you contacted him on the batphone hotline, can’t you put out another batphone hotline contact call and see what’s going on? Thankyou


If you wish to contact Jack about him zipping a 362c for you then contact him at the email I provided ... That’s between YOU and Jack ... I’m unable to assist you at the present time , thank you for your consideration and have a blessed day ! Out


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> yah, How about makin one of the 7 saplings you were supposed to cut.


Yah I have plenty of vids ... maybe I should start another thread ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> If you wish to contact Jack about him zipping a 362c for you then contact him at the email I provided ... That’s between YOU and Jack ... I’m unable to assist you at the present time , thank you for your consideration and have a blessed day ! Out


But I did contact him at both emails you provided for me. I just posted them above. Can you please resend the bat signal for me? Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> If you wish to contact Jack about him zipping a 362c for you then contact him at the email I provided ... That’s between YOU and Jack ... I’m unable to assist you at the present time , thank you for your consideration and have a blessed day ! Out


Do you have the contact info for the hotsaws101 southern franchise you can give me? Thankyou


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Do you have the contact info for the hotsaws101 *southern franchise* you can give me? Thankyou


Yah...That would be me, you wish me to port yer saw?


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

I have a headache.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Yah...That would be me, you wish me to port yer saw?


Pm sent. To be honest, I’m not good enough to tell the difference between my stock 362 and one modified by hotsaws101 east coast franchise/ psycho ss/ BCP. @Frank Rizzo since your so busy and I won’t be able to tell the difference between my stock saw and your zipped saw, would you be willing to just send me the sticker? I will pay full price as if you actually modified the saw. Thankyou


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Pm sent. To be honest, I’m not good enough to tell the difference between my stock 362 and one modified by hotsaws101 east coast franchise/ psycho ss/ BCP. @Frank Rizzo since your so busy and I won’t be able to tell the difference between my stock saw and your zipped saw, would you be willing to just send me the sticker? I will pay full price as if you actually modified the saw. Thankyou


LOL


----------



## p61 western (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I have a headache.


Common side effect of this ****tard.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I have a headache.


Just ate an omelette ... got gas bad !


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Just ate an omelette ... got gas bad !


Yah, you had that way before the omelette


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Just ate an omelette ... got gas bad !


Oh no ! The cauldron of performance is bubbling up gas too ! Must be a monkey around here somewhere !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Pm sent. To be honest, I’m not good enough to tell the difference between my stock 362 and one modified by hotsaws101 east coast franchise/ psycho ss/ BCP. @Frank Rizzo since your so busy and I won’t be able to tell the difference between my stock saw and your zipped saw, would you be willing to just send me the sticker? I will pay full price as if you actually modified the saw. Thankyou


@Frank Rizzo can you respond to this please. My cutting season is soon approaching and would really like to have the sticker so I can pretend I have a BCP modified saw. Thankyou


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> @Frank Rizzo can you respond to this please. My cutting season is soon approaching and would really like to have the sticker so I can pretend I have a BCP modified saw. Thankyou



Frank pretends too. 

Just make your own stickers.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> @Frank Rizzo can you respond to this please. My cutting season is soon approaching and would really like to have the sticker so I can pretend I have a BCP modified saw. Thankyou


Yah...You want one of my stickers? they add more powa and Torque than goobers does.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Frank pretends too.
> 
> Just make your own stickers.


That would be fraud if in my mind I was pretending it was modified by Frank. That’s not cool


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Yah...You want one of my stickers? they add more powa and Torque than goobers does.


As long as you are really hotsaws101 southern fried franchise. @Frank Rizzo can you confirm this?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Pm sent. To be honest, I’m not good enough to tell the difference between my stock 362 and one modified by hotsaws101 east coast franchise/ psycho ss/ BCP. @Frank Rizzo since your so busy and I won’t be able to tell the difference between my stock saw and your zipped saw, would you be willing to just send me the sticker? I will pay full price as if you actually modified the saw. Thankyou


Bump for @Frank Rizzo please respond, thankyou


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Frank pretends too.
> 
> Just make your own stickers.


Better yet get yourself a mastermind sticker ! “The quality goes in before the sticker goes on !” I’m sure it’ll be “good nuff for who it’s for “ LMFAO


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Better yet get yourself a mastermind sticker ! “The quality goes in before the sticker goes on !” I’m sure it’ll be “good nuff for who it’s for “ LMFAO


I just need a yes or no frank. And I will move on, thankyou


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Bump for @Frank Rizzo please respond, thankyou


You can also try the other monkey @TreeMonkey ... me thinks his saws got more naners in em than ol bird legs ‘ builds and I know he don’t fart in the gas tank so the gains are legit !


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> As long as you are really hotsaws101 southern fried franchise. @Frank Rizzo can you confirm this?


frank has defiled the hawtsaw franchise, we are going to sue him for the loss or work and wages he has bestowed upon our worldly franchise. besides, we took him off our Christmas card list years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> frank has defiled the hawtsaw franchise, we are going to sue him for the loss or work and wages he has bestowed upon our worldly franchise. besides, we took him off our Christmas card list years ago.


Not buying it, sorry nice try. Not buying your hotsaws101 southern fried franchise either. Move along troll


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You can also try the other monkey @TreeMonkey ... me thinks his saws got more naners in em than ol bird legs ‘ builds


Frank please just a yes or no and I will join another forum to find a sticker. Thankyou


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Not buying it, sorry nice try. Not buying your hotsaws101 southern fried franchise either. Move along troll


LOLO, Fine..and I was about to give yer saw the powa to cut giant redwoods without even starting it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> LOLO, Fine..and I was about to give yer saw the powa to cut giant redwoods without even starting it.


Ok I’m sorry, I sent you another pm. I bet that will save a lot of money on fuel to cover the costs of the sticker


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Pm sent. To be honest, I’m not good enough to tell the difference between my stock 362 and one modified by hotsaws101 east coast franchise/ psycho ss/ BCP. @Frank Rizzo since your so busy and I won’t be able to tell the difference between my stock saw and your zipped saw, would you be willing to just send me the sticker? I will pay full price as if you actually modified the saw. Thankyou


@Frank Rizzo please help me move on if your answer is no. Thankyou


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> frank has defiled the hawtsaw franchise, we are going to sue him for the loss or work and wages he has bestowed upon our worldly franchise. besides, we took him off our Christmas card list years ago.


Ol Frankie has done no such thing ! Why me and ol Jack got more work than ol bird legs has gas and he can power a locomotive with one can of beans ! Why if we could somehow harness his powa we could put an end to the energy crisis ... I betcha he farts in the gas tank of every saw he builds ! Guaranteed 50% gains every time !


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Ok I’m sorry, I sent you another pm. I bet that will save a lot of money on fuel to cover the costs of the sticker


yah ok fine, sticker sent but you will have to change fuel when you put it on.. which one do you want? Plus a free coffee mug.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> yah ok fine, sticker sent but you will have to change fuel when you put it on.. which one do you want? Plus a free coffee mug.
> 
> View attachment 714443
> View attachment 714444


Can I have one for all four sides of the engine cover so I always see It?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ol Frankie has done no such thing ! *Why me and ol Jack got more work *than ol bird legs has gas and he can power a locomotive with one can of beans ! Why if we could somehow harness his powa we could put an end to the energy crisis ... I betcha he farts in the gas tank of every saw he builds ! Guaranteed 50% gains every time !


Yah..that's why yer hangin out here all day. getting the work done eh?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Can I have one for all four sides of the engine cover so I always see It?


Yes


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Yah..that's why yer hangin out here all day. getting the work done eh?


All Cats have their Fleas !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Yah


You skipped one or two


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> All Cats have their Fleas !


You tryin to say yer a puzzy?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> You tryin to say yer a puzzy?


Meow ...


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

basher said:


> You skipped one or two


Meh, it's hard to keep up with the BS.lol


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Meh, it's hard to keep up with the BS.lol


Yeppers ... you keep pitching it and I’ll keep whackin it right back ... in your face


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 714448
> 
> Meow ...


So yer wantin to be a black guy eh? I'm not so sure the African American people want yer big santa clause lookin ass on their side.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ... you keep pitching it and I’ll keep whackin it right back ... in your face


I'm out for a while, some of us have a bit of work to do and i'm retired. shouldn't you be doin saws and cutting timber since yer so busy and stuff?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm out for a while, some of us have a bit of work to do and i'm retired. shouldn't you be doin saws and cutting timber since yer so busy and stuff?


Ok fair enuff ... see ya on the flip side fruitcake


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> So yer wantin to be a black guy eh? I'm not so sure the African American people want yer big santa clause lookin ass on their side.


Really ? Never had no problems with “African American people “ - maybe because I judge people on the content of their character- Not the color of their skin ! Another tip from Uncle Frankie !


----------



## shadco (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> @Frank Rizzo please help me move on if your answer is no. Thankyou




Jack?

Is that really you?

Nice slow walk on the call out.

.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

shadco said:


> Jack?
> 
> Is that really you?
> 
> ...


Yah , I seriously doubt that’s Jack ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

p61 western said:


> Common side effect of this ****tard.


Been sniffing too much of his own gas


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Your a fools fool rizzo


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Your a fools fool rizzo


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Your a fools fool rizzo


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Your a fools fool rizzo


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Your a fools fool rizzo


Nah , had ya pegged from jump street


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Your a fools fool rizzo


Nah , my couldron of performance started bubbling - tipped me off from jump street ... game/over thanks for playin !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Nah , my couldron of performance started bubbling - tipped me off from jump street ... game/over thanks for playin !


Ok let’s play a game flabby, there’s a few more. Who they b mr. smarty pants


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah flabby, who they b?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah f-in Einstein who they b?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah gayree who they b?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

That’s what I thought! U could talk the talk but can u walk the walk?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah frank where’s da beef?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Wood da beef Stihl b in da meat locker Frankie?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah dim bulb where’s da beef?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Like I said gayree Flabian your a fools fool


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

bonanzass123 said:


> Wood da beef Stihl b in da meat locker Frankie?


Yah , little tip from “Uncle Frankie” ... if you’re gonna lie then make sure you don’t involve more than one party ... hawa rice day fruit loop !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Like I said gayree Flabian your a fools fool


If you say so ... sweetie


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , little tip from “Uncle Frankie” ... if you’re gonna lie then make sure you don’t involve more than one party ... hawa rice day fruit loop !!!


There was only one party ever involved you toolbag you, yourself, and susan


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

I see you frankie.....nice jammies


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey MOMMA can ya bring down my meds?!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> There was only one party ever involved you toolbag you, yourself, and susan


Ok sweetie bye-bye , adios , sayonara, arrivederci , hasta la vista ! See ya later fruitcake ! OUT


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry flabz, Frankie took them all, waiting for the next shipment


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

We really got AS good with that 441 vid with the razor chain on it huh frankie? Them boys ain’t so bright


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Dear frank, I’m looking to get a 362c ported. Can you help me out? ROFLMAO


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Frank, bonanzass123 got banned, I’m under the name piedpiper123 now so respond to my pm with that user name. ROFLMAO


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes bonanzass123 that wood be a fools fool


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

It’s so freeing to come out of da closet, you and @Del_ shood try it. Everyone knows anyway ROFLMAO


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey @Del_ unliking all my posts that you liked before? Fukin dimbulb! I saw u scurrying through all my posts unliking them before anyone realized you too got played a fool! ROFLMAO, it’s ok bro everyone already knows.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Chase the ball frankie ROFLMAO


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

All these bugs avatars got me so fuggin confused!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

So answer the question dikhead! Who’s da rest of my family. Gotta call it before I reveal them. Other wise I say your full of CHIT you had any clue who was who


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ahhh screw this chit! Flabz, basher, bonanzass123, piedpiper123, and the 4 other family members are OUT! Fuk u TANK JIZZO


----------



## Del_ (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome rippin' saw Frank. Perfect viewing for a drizzly Sunday afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Awesome rippin' saw Frank. Perfect viewing for a drizzly Sunday afternoon. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 714482



So you're Fabz...

That explains a lot .


----------



## sunfish (Feb 10, 2019)

Good freak show y'all got going on here! LOL


----------



## TonyK (Feb 10, 2019)

Any last words before the lock anyone?

To everyone who has a second, third or fourth account now would be a really good time to stop using them. Some of you make multiple personalities look way to easy.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Any last words before the lock anyone?


Yah , can’t get pistons or parts for the Saw so I’m stuck where I’m at ... kinda screwy that STIHL sells the saw but no parts available? What if a guy drop tree on saw ? hafts to make part 2 when the saws ported and compare gains ... thank you for your patience Tone


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Del_ (Feb 10, 2019)

In before lock!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Any last words before the lock anyone?
> 
> To everyone who has a second, third or fourth account now would be a really good time to stop using them. Some of you make multiple personalities look way to easy.


as it says in my sig. *IN BEFORE THE LOCK!!!!*


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> So you're Fabz...
> 
> That explains a lot .


No , that’s me , or am I ol birds legs , no wait a minute Snelling, no treemonkey....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 10, 2019)

Del_ said:


> In before lock!


Yeppers !


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank God


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Can I give one last big FU to @Frank Rizzo and @Del_ .... thankyou


----------



## Hank_612 (Feb 10, 2019)

Piedpiper123 said:


> Hey @Del_ unliking all my posts that you liked before? Fukin dimbulb! I saw u scurrying through all my posts unliking them before anyone realized you too got played a fool! ROFLMAO, it’s ok bro everyone already knows.



Flabz/Piper you have made me cry laughing several times.


----------



## Tor R (Feb 10, 2019)

Fabz aka Frank Rizzo talked about posting more videos when he fell trees, but from what we have seen it would be completely wrong for us to encourage him, is almost like seeing a person playing Russian roulette, untrained and flat-footed as he is.

It is probably best to close the thread before an accident happens.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hank_612 said:


> Flabz/Piper you have made me cry laughing several times.


Don’t forget dancer and prancer donner and vixen they deserve a shout out too


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

@Del_ looks like frank ate some purple grapes or something and when he came on your boot, well.......u see the results


----------



## CHOP...CHOP... (Feb 10, 2019)

Why lock the thread? This chits the biggest draw on here WTF...


----------



## wcorey (Feb 10, 2019)

Just for the record... trying to keep this straight for posterity...
gary f fabian jr. = frank rizzo = fabz = bcp = black cat performance = razer chain = dingle scammer...?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

wcorey said:


> Just for the record... trying to keep this straight for posterity...
> gary f fabian jr. = frank rizzo = fabz = bcp = black cat performance = razer chain = dingle scammer...?


Yes now is the time to clear up all the confusion. HURRY


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

@TonyK is waiting for one last zinger before he locks this thing, anyone care to step up to the plate?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Feb 10, 2019)

Let’s end this thing in style boys! As someone once said.......”ah fuk it go nuts on Tank Jizzo” he deserves it


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 10, 2019)

Shall we start the count down. 5


----------

